# Ganken -- Warum?!



## Deadlift (21. Januar 2008)

Nabend,

so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.

Situation:
5 Level 70er (Schurke, Magier, Hexer, Jäger, Krieger) haben auf Nathrezim Nessingwarys Expedition belagert.
5 weiter standen am Friedhof

Ich kam dort an, wurde instant umgemäht, das erste mal konnte ich noch Reinkarnieren, starb aber instant wieder.
Das ganze ging dann gut 10 mal is ich mich durch alle Quests dort durchgestorben hatte und als Geist zum Friedhof vor BB geschleppt hab.
Ging nicht nur mir so, es lagen dort dann gut 20 Horde Chars die alle nur leveln wollten rum(29-37).
Keiner logischerweise ne Chance dort wegzukommen oder die Quests anzunehmen.

Das scheint wohl dort schon ne Weile bevor ich kam so gewesen zu sein.

GM-Kommentar: PvP Server, etc.

War aber nicht bei allen so, ein 70er Ally hat mir aufn Weg sogar beim killen eines Mobs geholfen, hab zwar danach damit gerechnet das er mich umnietet aber sie ist einfach weitergeritten.

Meine Frage also nun: Was bringt denjenigen das, PvP Wertung gibts ja keine, Level 70er kommen da auch nicht zufällig vorbei.
Alle 2 Minuten mal einen Lowbie instant umzuknüppeln kann doch auch nicht sonderlich Spaß machen(zumindest nicht Stunden lang).

Was ist euch schon an extrem Ganking passiert, was hat euch zur Weißglut gebracht.

Wer gankt selber häufig, oder hat sone Aktion schonmal gebracht und wenn, warum?

Was ich hier nicht will sind Flames und Sprüche wie: 
Wer halt mit 70 sonst nix reißt, geht lowbies ganken.
Ich kenne sie alle und sie führen sicherlich zur Schließung des Themas.

P.S. ja Käse Bitte


----------



## Halutape (21. Januar 2008)

langweile


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Halutape schrieb:


> langweile



Korrekt. Zeitvertreibt. 

Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle über PvP auf einem PvP-Server beschweren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caskaja (21. Januar 2008)

Ich denke einfach es ist die pure Langeweile die die leute dazu treibt zu Gangen, besonders im Low Bereich. Ich finde es sollte ne art bestrafung geben, oder sowas wie ne einteilung ehrenhafte siege unehrenhafte siege usw.. 
oder sowas wie bei den NPC Kills damals..


mfg


----------



## Seryma (21. Januar 2008)

ehrlich gesagt is das ziemlich doof... und dann auch noch 10 davon... o_O

andererseits: wenn die euch immer killen, dann ruft doch einfach 10 hordler herbei, die die ganz locker abmetzeln können... wenn nicht, gm sagen er soll sich das mal ansehen, denn meiner meinung nach zählt das nicht mehr als pvp....


----------



## Serenis (21. Januar 2008)

ich finde auch, dass es verboten werden sollte stundenlang kleinere Chars zu vermöbeln. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nix mehr mit PVP zu tun!
Ich habe auch mal auf nem PVP-Server gezockt und genau aus dem vom TE beschriebenen Grund auf nem PVE-Server angefangen, denn es macht echt keinen Spaß so zu zocken.


----------



## Deadlift (21. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> GM-Kommentar: PvP Server, etc.


Nicht so als ob wirs nicht versucht hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruf mal 10 Hordler die Bock auf PvP haben ans andere Ende der Welt.
Kamen dann wohl sicher n paar... aber darum gings mir ja auch nicht.


----------



## woggly4 (21. Januar 2008)

Genau die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch JEDES Mal. Habe ich gestern auch wieder im Vorgebirge erlebt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Ganker entweder Leute die sind, denen verdammt langweilig ist oder solche, die im Leben nichts erreicht haben und sich jetzt freuen, dass sie dann doch mal "was" "erreicht" haben bzw. sich nicht trauen gegen gleichlevelige anzutreten (oder sie schon so oft gekilled wurden und daher auch mal jemanden sterben sehen wollen als sich selber).

Wie auch immer es nervt - aber machen kann man dagegen nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - außer auf einen PVE-Server gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich von weitem einen Level ??-Ally sehe, nehme ich sowieso sofort die Beine in die Hand - es gibt zwar auch Allys, die sowas nicht machen aber das weiß man vorher ja nicht.



Und btw: das ist jetzt kein Allyflame, aber da ich nur Horde spiele auf einem PVP-Server weiß ich ja nicht, wie/ob die Horde ganked.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draft (21. Januar 2008)

Also mit meinen Schurken niet ich auch immer jeden, der mir über den Weg läuft um, aber auch nur Leute die auch in meinen Lvl sind, sonst fehlt mir da der Reiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (atm. Lvl 58 mit ihm)


----------



## Nethox (21. Januar 2008)

> Wer gankt selber häufig, oder hat sone Aktion schonmal gebracht und wenn, warum?


Ich hab 4 monate fast jeden tag allys aufm eleplateu gegankt aus reinem fun und ehre hab ich nebenbei auch gemacht!Aber das was die 70er in Strangle bringen ist very low.
Naja villt kennt mich noch jmd vom Server Anetheron
mfg Nethox


----------



## racy777 (21. Januar 2008)

Das ist doch normal und lustig!!! Wenn diich das aufregt, dann geh auf einen PVE Server, da kann man das nicht machen sondern muss erst

/pvp eingeben

Weiss nicht deine Beschwerde ist unberechtigt.


----------



## Denewardtor (21. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...


das sind einfach wie manche sagen *OPFER* im real, die müssens an wow durch lowies killen auslassen... aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso keiner bei euch von den 70ern gekommen ist^^ FLmuss doch was gehen..


----------



## Ganking_on_sight (21. Januar 2008)

Serenis schrieb:


> ich finde auch, dass es verboten werden sollte stundenlang kleinere Chars zu vermöbeln. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nix mehr mit PVP zu tun!
> Ich habe auch mal auf nem PVP-Server gezockt und genau aus dem vom TE beschriebenen Grund auf nem PVE-Server angefangen, denn es macht echt keinen Spaß so zu zocken.




wie geil....wein²....

du findest pvp sollte auf pvp serverb verboten werden?

ich glaub du bist auf nem PVE server gut aufgehoben unter all den andren carebears 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich ganke einfach so zum spass, und vor allem lowlevel chars.mache auch pvp mit gleichrangigen wenns sich anbietet, aber halt am liebsten open pvp...

ich bin kein reallife looser, und nein ich lasse keinekomplexe an lowies aus..ich ärger einfach gerne leute. und wenn ich weiss dass sich irgendein 8h+/tag spieler irrsinning aufregt weil er seinentwink nicht hochkriegt,dannfind ich das lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FJKO (21. Januar 2008)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach es ist die pure Langeweile die die leute dazu treibt zu Gangen, besonders im Low Bereich. Ich finde es sollte ne art bestrafung geben, oder sowas wie ne einteilung ehrenhafte siege unehrenhafte siege usw..
> oder sowas wie bei den NPC Kills damals..
> mfg




das war blöd ^^
allgemein hat es nichts gebracht weil raids auf städte imemr noch nicht gemacht werden da die wachen einfach zu schnell spawnen

ich selber wurde auch schon oft genug gegangt und dann neulich t4 eqipter hexer der mir immer wieder seinen fluch der pein gab und wartete bis ich verrecke .....

sollte irgendwie nen debuff geben nach so und soviel unehrenhaften zielen das mann da so schwach gemacht wird das die lowis die high lvl killen können


----------



## Deadlift (21. Januar 2008)

racy777 schrieb:


> Das ist doch normal und lustig!!! Wenn diich das aufregt, dann geh auf einen PVE Server, da kann man das nicht machen sondern muss erst
> 
> /pvp eingeben
> 
> Weiss nicht deine Beschwerde ist unberechtigt.


Thema nochmal lesen, und merken das ich mich nicht beschweren will sondern die Motivation erfahren oder andere Geschichten hören.

*Ich sage es nochmal "Opfer" Sprüche sind hier fehl am Platz*


----------



## Noobiemen:D (21. Januar 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil muss zugeben, dass ich auch schonmal ganke : P
Sowas macht man halt aus dem Afekt heraus: man denkt hmm lv xx ok keine chance haha pwnd..
Öfters wie schon gesagt purer Zeitvertreib und kleiner Gag für zwischendurch der einfach öfters angebracht sein muss.

Reg dich einfach nicht auf, auch ich weiss wie es ist geganked zu werden... -> einfach für 5 min offgehen dann suchen sie sich nen anderen zeitverteb ; )


----------



## Ganking_on_sight (21. Januar 2008)

word up an mein vorpostner....

alle die sich druerber aufregen : geht einfach afk wenn ihr geganked werdet und futtert was oder macht was andres,

ganken is teil von pvp,wenns nach mir geht ich wuerd die  lowies am liebsten gleich noch halb leer looten, aber das geht ja leider nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (21. Januar 2008)

PvP Server = Pvplern??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann switch auf nen pve-server -.-

Ich mach sowas manchmal, aber nicht in strangle sonder im vorgebirge doer so, weil ich dort immer gegankt wurde von der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja selber Schuld, werd 70, dann kannstes auch machen baba


----------



## cark (21. Januar 2008)

So, es sind nicht nur allys die sowas machen. ich selber spiele ally auf einem pvp-server und hab mit der horde das gleiche problem. ich denke, da nehmen sich die beiden fraktionen nichts. Was ich interessant finde, ist, dass die ganker teilweise nicht mal schlecht ausgerüstet sind. das argument, dass sie sonst nichts reissen ist also falsch. ich habe keine ahnung warum soetwas gemacht wird. 

ich spiele gern auf einem pvp-server, weil ich ein "faires" duell gern eingehe. wenn aber ??-chars oder auch gleichlev. char in 5er gruppen einzelne angreifen ist das für mich pure dummheit.
interessant ist auch, dass ab einer bestimmten uhrzeit unterhalb der woche das geganke abnimmt. evtl. alles kiddis? wer weiß......


----------



## Rasgaar (21. Januar 2008)

Ganken oder nicht Ganken - das ist hier die Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele auf einem PVP Server und ganke nur dann Lowies, wenn sie meine Twinks umhauen (Hillsbrad, braucht man ja ned viel zu sagen...einer fängt an und am Schluss hat man 40 Mann grosse Raids auf Southshore / Tarrens Mill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Sonst lasse ich alles was grau und grün ist seiner Wege ziehen, ausser er ist so dumm und versucht sein Glück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Versuchung ist zwar gross, und der Zeigefinger zuckt verdächtig wenn ein Lowie vorbeirennt ... aber nä  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushaak (21. Januar 2008)

das kennt ja sicherlich jeder^^.
klar regts einen endlos auf, wenn da halt so ein lvl ?? gegner angelaufen kommt, einen erst auslacht und dann killt oder vielleicht auch anders rum. aber is halt pvp-server. ich meine damit, dass jeder der auch nen 70er hat, dasselbe machen KÖNNTE. vielleicht machts manchen ja richtig spass. es gibt ja auch leute die WoW nur, oder hauptsächlich, als Handelssimulation spielen, und dann das Goldlimit erreicht^^.

das ganze macht einen wütend, is ja auch logisch. aber öffentlich rumweinen bringt meiner Meinug nach nicht viel ;-)


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Meine Frage also nun: Was bringt denjenigen das, PvP Wertung gibts ja keine, Level 70er kommen da auch nicht zufällig vorbei.



Macht über dich, sich als überlegen fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt es andere Gründe für einen PvP Server? Das tolle Open PvP kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

because we can


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2008)

Das is wohl der Grund warum ich auf nem PvE Server spiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endkonsequenz (21. Januar 2008)

jaaa ganken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich zock seit ner weile aufm pvp server und muss sagen ich wurde oft genug gegackt um es einfach aus "rache" auch zu tun...das ist ne art vorsatz...unnötig..aber ein vorsatz...so wird die lust zu ganken von twinkgeneration zur nächsten weitergegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
soviel mal zu meiner motivation..dass es einem auf nem pvp nicht anders gehen kann durchs open-pvp ist klar...trotzdem denk ich hat es immernoch ein wenig mit kleinkindgehabe zu tun, wenn man lowies gankt...obs nun aus dem grund des ärgerns oder sonst was ist...nur weil es möglich ist gankt man stunden lowies? zuviel freizeit? wie dem auch sei...es wird auch mir jetzt einfach ein heiden spass machen in die alligebiet zu rücken und da ein paar kleine aufzumischen...aber primär ist die rache an den gankern während meiner levelphase..und für jeden der auf eine kleine blutrache aus ist, dem kann ich nur das addon deucelog empfehlen...speichert die namen derer, die einen im pvp getötet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*whine off
*complain off
*irony off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (21. Januar 2008)

Meiner meinung nach solten sich die Ganker wenn denn schon langweilig ist doch mal was anderes machn alls sinnlos lowies killn und vlllt ruf farmen, arena, bg oder ka was!
Und wenn nix davon dann eben was anderes spielen oder am besten einfach mal was schlaues machen wie raus gehen sport treiben oder mal mit freunden ausgehen oder wie auch imma... ich.. das is MEINE persöhnliche menung finde ganker total hirnlos sry. und leute die es mögen andere leute zu nerven find ich auch schlecht. 

Ich würde niemals ganken bzw lowies kicken  auch wenn die mich ma gegankt haben..
ich brauch sowas nich weil sonst nimmt sowa dummes niemals ein ende
Und das ist ganz siciher auch kein pvp wie es blizz wollte...

EDIT: Ich liiebe FAIRE kämpfe und und open pvp mit ca gleich lvl´gen....
und ich mein es giibt ja nicht nur diese twink lvler sondern auch neue spieler.... ich mein jmd killn der 8 lvl unter einenm is oder so.. okay aber sonst never


----------



## Sky4u (21. Januar 2008)

hmm. ich selber zocke auf nem PvE server weil mir das geganke mit der zeit auf dem Pvp server nervte.
Ich von meinem teil kann net verstehn einen Low'ler zu killen der 40lvl unter mir ist. 

Ein Feuerball reicht aus und da liegt er am Boden. 

weiß echt net was das bringt. PvP hin oder her
klar macht es spaß in ner 5er gruppe eine andere aufzumischen dazu ist pvp ja da. aber sry.
wer low Lvl's killt hat echt nix zu tun.

Was bringt einem das?

Nix...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. Januar 2008)

strangle...ganken...*grusel*...kommt mir nur allzu bekannt vor...auch wenn ich nicht sooo derbes pech hatte wie der TE...und mal ehrlich...was hat das noch mit pvp zu tun? 
ist das selbe, als würde  ne horde teenies ein paar grundschülern auflauern - die haben dann genauso wenig chancen sich zu wehren...

zugegeben, auch mir juckt es ab und an in den fingern, wenn mir so ein kleiner ally-lowie übern weg hoppelt und dann *pew pew* - und was denk ich mir dann dabei???

rüschtüsch: "RACHE FÜR STRANGLE!!!"

ps: wenn ich mal wen umgehauen haben sollte, der hier mitliest: "sry, ich kann nix dafür"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marlix (21. Januar 2008)

Warum spielt ihr dann auf PVP-Servern wenn ihr das nicht wollt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (21. Januar 2008)

Wir sind auf einem pvp bzw ich bin auf einen weil ich open pvp AUF FAIREN NIVEAU will wo man auch sein KÖNNEN unter beweis stelle kann/muss


----------



## Lamnosáh (21. Januar 2008)

wegen "messen mit anderen"? nicht sinnlos draufkloppen?


----------



## Ombus (21. Januar 2008)

also ich spiele auf einem pve server...wenn ich da irgendwen mit pvp an sehe wird der umgeholzt..egal ob lvl 1 oder 70...hat er pech gehabt...

Zu der Motivation der anderen..vielleicht wissen diese Leute das ihre Opfer dazu neigen irgendwo ihren Frust rauszulassen(das du das nicht getan hast kannst du nicht sagen)...den Leuten dies nicht juckt die loggen aus und farmen mitm main etc...aber dies stört die posten genau wie du mal wieder(in meinen Augen)einen sinnlosen post...

Da kannst du Blizzard genauso gut fragen warum sie die Epics eingeführt haben oder sonstiges.

Stimme einigen zu...wenn es dich stört etc dann wechsel am besten auf nen RP-PvP Server...

P.S.:Ich mach mal eben ne Sinnlose Umfrage auf Ob Ganken nu erlaubt oder Verboten werden soll(achtung Ironie :< )


----------



## Lamnosáh (21. Januar 2008)

zur erklärung: bin selbst bisher kaum belästigt worden (tw. ganz im gegenteil) aber im forum immer wieder die beiträge, wo ich mich frage, was das wirklich bringt ... aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (21. Januar 2008)

ich finde es schön mal beim questen bei verschiedenne situationen ob gut oder schlecht mit welchen zu kämpfen die auf dem ca gleichen lvl sind klar sind viele andere meinung nur macht aus meiner sicht das mit dem ganken von vorne bis hinten keinen sinn


----------



## jeNoova (21. Januar 2008)

Allys halt.


----------



## Nypha (21. Januar 2008)

wobei ich das auch kenne wenn es auch wirklich nur ein lvl 70er ist..
kann man dem auch vllt sogar ein bisschen "spielen" ich mein es gibt sehr viele die ich gesehen hab die echt nich schlau waren als sie mich ganken wollten... ich hab daraus einen kleinen lustigen überlebungskampf gemacht aber sonst so wie schon gennanz 5 man... da nur campen und killn... hmmpf


----------



## Jembon (21. Januar 2008)

schau, ich mach es meistens so....

ich helfe dem hordie die q zu beenden.... weiss selber wie verdammt schwierig es ist, unter geganke eine q zu machen wie "töte xx von yy"....

danach kille ich den hordie entweder oder wenn es spass gemacht hat, lasse ich ihn leben.... denken (leider) nicht alle so...


----------



## Held² (21. Januar 2008)

genieße es gegangt zu werden und andere spieler zu campen mit 70 exestiert open pvp null...
Das ist auch ein grund wieso ich auf war wechseln werde

War is coming soon


----------



## Butchero (21. Januar 2008)

Naja ich kille jeden Ally den ich sehe , egal ob lvl 1 oder 70.
Aber das mache ich 1-mal und gut ist , wenn er Rache haben will soll er das gerne tun , aber das zweite mal kill ich jmd nicht wenn er es nicht drauf anlegt ;P


----------



## Marlix (21. Januar 2008)

Das hat nix mit Allys zu tun. Das wird wohl auf beiden Seiten vertreten sein. Aber so wie die das abgezogen haben is ein wenig übertrieben. Einmal umkloppen hätt auch gereicht man muss sich auch nicht dranstellen. 

Mich hat sowas genervt ohne ende daher jetzt auch auf einen PVE server und Open PVP gibt dort auch wenn mans drauf anlegt nur hab beim Questen meine Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zitat: Aber das mache ich 1-mal und gut ist , wenn er Rache haben will soll er das gerne tun , aber das zweite mal kill ich jmd nicht wenn er es nicht drauf anlegt ;P

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seh das genauso.


----------



## cark (21. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> schau, ich mach es meistens so....
> 
> ich helfe dem hordie die q zu beenden.... weiss selber wie verdammt schwierig es ist, unter geganke eine q zu machen wie "töte xx von yy"....
> 
> danach kille ich den hordie entweder oder wenn es spass gemacht hat, lasse ich ihn leben.... denken (leider) nicht alle so...



was issn das für ne komische einstellung? ich helf dir mal. hui das war langweilig und tschüss. witzig


----------



## o0Miller0o (21. Januar 2008)

Namen aufschreiben schnell 70 werden PVPZeugs besorgen und rächen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hatte früher selbst oft das Problem und Freunde von mir (Neuanfänger) auch jetzt noch ständig, sodass ich ständig los "muss" um ihnen zu helfen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch kein Spieler gegen Spieler sondern eher wie Kickboxweltmeister vs. Grundschüler... Naja, hat in meinem Thread damals auch kaum einer verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Was toll daran ist ? Keine Ahnung. Selbst wenn ich Freunden helfe und dann sonen LvL 2X-6X umkloppe, der es eigtl. verdient hat, komme ich mir blöd vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das is wohl der Grund warum ich auf nem PvE Server spiele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp sehe ich auch so. 
Und wenn ich dann das Geheule von den Spielern auf einen PVP Server hier bei Buffed lese, bekomme ich Brechreiz, wenn sich wieder einer beschwert, dass er von einen umgehauen wurde der 40 Stufen über einen selbst ist. Hier kann ich nur sagen selber Schuld, dann spielt eben nicht auf einen PVP-Server. 
Und wenn auf einen PvE-Server einer geflagt rumläuft hat er genau so selber Schuld, wenn er dadurch riskiert von einem viel stärkeren umgehauen zu werden.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (21. Januar 2008)

Das man mal gekillt wird ist schon in Ordnung. Das stundenlange abfarmen der Lowies ist imho ne sehr schwache Leistung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2008)

Tja von 10000 Spielern kann man nicht verlangen, dass sie sich alle korrekt verhalten. Das klappt ja nicht mal auf einen RP-Server. Insbesondere denen die im richtigen Leben nix gebacken bekommen, fühlen sich in solchen Spielen dann besonders stark und nutzen das auch schamlos und ohne Gewissen aus.


----------



## Danbar (21. Januar 2008)

Also, 
ich gehöre auch zu den Allies die gerne mal abends einen Gildenausflug ins Schlingdorntal machen und die ollen Hordies mal ein bisserl provozieren aber lowies werden in ruhe gelassen

Ich spiele aus purer Absicht auf nem RP-PVP Server da ich mich nunmal gerne kloppe und den Hexer raushängen lassen und wenn mich ein Hordie beim farmen oder so ärgert dann wird der halt mal viertelstündchen platt gemacht.....

Gagankt wird nur wenn die hordies es nicht kapieren wenn wir mit 3-4 leuten aufm ele-plateau oder in sketis ankommen das WIR dann da farmen   ;-)

Aber andersrum läufts ja genauso...ist mir auch schon oft genug passiert.


----------



## DaEgo (21. Januar 2008)

nichts gegen PvP
aber genau das sind gründe warum ich meine Chars auf einen PvP server transferiere diese Woche^^


----------



## Lighthamma (21. Januar 2008)

also soweit ich weiß kann man ticket schreiben, sofern man über einen längeren zeitraum am questen gehindert wird..
wenn du jetz 1 oder 2 ma gekillt wirst wird dir jeder gm sagen "pvp server, bla blubb"
aber wenn du wirklich gecampt wirst sollte da eig was gehn

kann mich aber auch irren ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2008)

DaEgo schrieb:


> nichts gegen PvP
> aber genau das sind gründe warum ich meine Chars auf einen PvP server transferiere diese Woche^^


Du meinst doch sicher auf einen PvE Server oder?^^ Weil auf PVP bist ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jupp sehe ich auch so.
> Und wenn ich dann das Geheule von den Spielern auf einen PVP Server hier bei Buffed lese, bekomme ich Brechreiz, wenn sich wieder einer beschwert, dass er von einen umgehauen wurde der 40 Stufen über einen selbst ist. Hier kann ich nur sagen selber Schuld, dann spielt eben nicht auf einen PVP-Server.
> Und wenn auf einen PvE-Server einer geflagt rumläuft hat er genau so selber Schuld, wenn er dadurch riskiert von einem viel stärkeren umgehauen zu werden.




puh na du hasts uns jetzt gegeben *hut zieh*
/ironie off

mal ehrlich: hast auch mal gelesen oder nur gemutmaßt was der TE geschrieben hat?
hier heult keiner rum (nja, so nase wie du, wegen dem ach so sinnlosen thread, mal ausgenommen)



> Meine Frage also nun: Was bringt denjenigen das, PvP Wertung gibts ja keine, Level 70er kommen da auch nicht zufällig vorbei.
> Alle 2 Minuten mal einen Lowbie instant umzuknüppeln kann doch auch nicht sonderlich Spaß machen(zumindest nicht Stunden lang).
> 
> Was ist euch schon an extrem Ganking passiert, was hat euch zur Weißglut gebracht.
> ...



so meister...wo is hier des geheule? na?

und wenn dir der thread net passt: klappe halten und schleich dich...


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2008)

-dekagepe- schrieb:


> puh na du hasts uns jetzt gegeben *hut zieh*
> /ironie off
> 
> mal ehrlich: hast auch mal gelesen oder nur gemutmaßt was der TE geschrieben hat?
> ...


Lese dir mal die unzähligen Threads durch wo immer rumgeheult wird. Die Sufu darfst selber benutzen dafür. Ausserdem habe ich mich hier nicht auf den TE bezogen.


----------



## Valiel (21. Januar 2008)

k.A obs schonmal jemand geschrieben hat aber machs doch beim nächsten mal so: Erstell dirn Char bei der Gegnerischen Fraktion und frag den der dich killt doch einfach mal ganz förmlich ob er dich vllt in ruhe leveln lassen kann.

Bin zwar nicht aufm pvp server aber mich hat mal jemand in den zangarmarschen beim cenariusstützpunkt zum duel gefordert, er horde, ich alli. Denk ich mir "klar wieso nich". Dumm nur das mich die Wachen dann umgenietet haben und der hordler sich tot gelacht hat. Hab mir also nen Char erstellt und den typ angequatscht und den mal so richtig zur sau gemacht. Das sind auch nur Menschen, also wenn du das nächste mal so ein Problem hast, versuchs mal so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Lese dir mal die unzähligen Threads durch wo immer rumgeheult wird. Die Sufu darfst selber benutzen dafür. Ausserdem habe ich mich hier nicht auf den TE bezogen.




ich weiß, ich weiß, wir sollten nicht zanken, aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sitzt jemand neben dir, der dich mit vorgehaltemen zeigefinger zwingt die jammerthreads zu lesen? also mich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  insofern brauch ich sufu ni...

zwingt dich dieser mensch in oben genannten threads zu posten?

sry, aber wenns dich nervt, mach halt augen zu und klick nächtes thema an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## van der zeusen (21. Januar 2008)

bin zwar net auf nem pvp server, aber auch auf nem pve server laufen ab und dann geflaggte herum, hau ich sie um, naja ab und dann ja, ganke ich - eigentlich nicht - außer, einer gankt mich oder nen kumpel

prinzipiell meine ich, egal welche art von server, ganken gehört für mich in die gleich schublade wie ninja-looten

aber was solls, es gibt halt leute, denen es richtig spass macht, babys den schnuller weg  zu nehmen


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Serenis schrieb:


> ich finde auch, dass es verboten werden sollte stundenlang kleinere Chars zu vermöbeln. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nix mehr mit PVP zu tun!
> Ich habe auch mal auf nem PVP-Server gezockt und genau aus dem vom TE beschriebenen Grund auf nem PVE-Server angefangen, denn es macht echt keinen Spaß so zu zocken.



Es ist doch verboten. Auf einem PvE Server. Was zur Hölle ist daran so schwer, bei zwei Optionen die passende zu wählen?


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Thema nochmal lesen, und merken das ich mich nicht beschweren will sondern die Motivation erfahren oder andere Geschichten hören.
> 
> *Ich sage es nochmal "Opfer" Sprüche sind hier fehl am Platz*



Findest du deine Aussage im Bezug auf deinen Einleitungspost nicht ein kleines bisschen Paradox?


----------



## cazimir (21. Januar 2008)

Ich finds geil xD

Sry aber du gehst also Hordie auch nicht in SW questen oder? Jetzt gehört eben die Safari und der Friedhof der Allianz ^^

ach und die Leute haben mit erstellen dieses Threads ihr Ziel erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Januar 2008)

Ganker sind impotent.


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> k.A obs schonmal jemand geschrieben hat aber machs doch beim nächsten mal so: Erstell dirn Char bei der Gegnerischen Fraktion und frag den der dich killt doch einfach mal ganz förmlich ob er dich vllt in ruhe leveln lassen kann.
> 
> Bin zwar nicht aufm pvp server aber mich hat mal jemand in den zangarmarschen beim cenariusstützpunkt zum duel gefordert, er horde, ich alli. Denk ich mir "klar wieso nich". Dumm nur das mich die Wachen dann umgenietet haben und der hordler sich tot gelacht hat. Hab mir also nen Char erstellt und den typ angequatscht und den mal so richtig zur sau gemacht. Das sind auch nur Menschen, also wenn du das nächste mal so ein Problem hast, versuchs mal so wie ich
> 
> ...



Das klappt leider nur auf einem PvE Server, es sei denn du hast zwei Accounts. Auf PvP Server gibt es nämlich eine Fraktionssperre, welche es nur erlaubt Charaktere einer Fraktion auf diesem Server zu spielen.
Es gibt ja auch Leute die nicht höflich fragen, sondern direkt beleidigend werden. Und um sowas vorzubeugen wurde die Sperre eingerichtet.


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Lighthamma schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß kann man ticket schreiben, sofern man über einen längeren zeitraum am questen gehindert wird..
> wenn du jetz 1 oder 2 ma gekillt wirst wird dir jeder gm sagen "pvp server, bla blubb"
> aber wenn du wirklich gecampt wirst sollte da eig was gehn
> 
> kann mich aber auch irren ^^



Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man auf einem PvP Server eine Strafe für PvP Handlungen bekommt.
Sollte es nicht gewollt sein, dass man graue Spieler töten kann, hätte man eine Sperre errichtet, die es nur erlaubt "grüne" Gegner zu attackieren. Da es aber von der Spielmechanik her Möglich ist, darf es auch voll und ganz genutzt werden.


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ganker sind impotent.



Reagierst wahrscheinlich schwer allergisch auf Intelligenz, richtig?


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jupp sehe ich auch so.
> Und wenn ich dann das Geheule von den Spielern auf einen PVP Server hier bei Buffed lese, bekomme ich Brechreiz, wenn sich wieder einer beschwert, dass er von einen umgehauen wurde der 40 Stufen über einen selbst ist. Hier kann ich nur sagen selber Schuld, dann spielt eben nicht auf einen PVP-Server.
> Und wenn auf einen PvE-Server einer geflagt rumläuft hat er genau so selber Schuld, wenn er dadurch riskiert von einem viel stärkeren umgehauen zu werden.



Vor allem kann jeder, der die Schnautze voll hat, für 20€ auf einen PvE Server wechseln. Dannach nur nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Reagierst wahrscheinlich schwer allergisch auf Intelligenz, richtig?


Nö, aber ich mach nix anderes als das was die Ganker auch machen. Sinnlos provozieren.
Im Gegenzug zu den Gankern jedoch kompensiere ich dadurch weder mangelnden Intellekt noch körperliche defizite im Genitalbereich.
Möchtest du nun immer noch versuchen herauszufinden, wer von uns beiden wohl eher allergisch auf intelligenz reagiert?


----------



## Rasgaar (22. Januar 2008)

öhm.... Bin ich da nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand?
Dachte Transfer geht nur auf gleiche Server? Also PVP auf PVP und PVE auf PVE ?


----------



## Thedynamike (22. Januar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Möchtest du nun immer noch versuchen herauszufinden, wer von uns beiden wohl eher allergisch auf intelligenz reagiert?



Wie du aus meinem letzten Beitrag bereits herauslesen konntest, falls du den Wortzusammenhang richtig gedeutet hast, habe ich mir meine Meinung bereits gebildet und brauche es nicht herauszufinden.


----------



## Thedynamike (22. Januar 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> öhm.... Bin ich da nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand?
> Dachte Transfer geht nur auf gleiche Server? Also PVP auf PVP und PVE auf PVE ?



PvP -> PvE oder PvP
PvE -> PvE

Dies soll gewährleisten, dass ein Spieler nicht auf einem PvE Server "schnell" bis Level 70 kommt um dann auf einem PvP Server die Sau rauszulassen ohne selbst einmal den jeweiligen kritischen Levelbereich auf einem PvP durchlaufen zu haben.

(Das ganze gilt natürlich auf für RP Server des jeweiligen Typs.)


----------



## Loboo (22. Januar 2008)

ich spiel gerne auf einem pvp server macht fun.. das gekillt werden gehört dazu ich finds teils witzig ?? der anderen fraktion zu entkommen das kann zu einer richtigen jagd ausarten find ich immer wieder toll .. 

thema schlingendorntal ich und n kumpel ham da ma q gemacht und da kahm n ?? hexer mein kumpel war schurke und hat geschaft ihm ne kopfnuss zu setzten und wir sind weggerannt.. war lustig.. ich find das gehört eben alles dazu.. 

zocke auch auf nen pve server kann man echt empfehlen wenn man seine ruhe haben will.. aber für action machts nur laune auf pvp..

was ich jetz noch garnit gelesen hab is das thema --> gleichlvl killt dich während du von nem mob nur noch hälfte live oder so hast..  is mir auch schon öfter passiert aber wenn er dann versucht mich zu campen is er fällig DD 

in diesem sinne mfg Loboo(:


----------



## Legends (22. Januar 2008)

Mir selbst ging es oft so, ich wurde immer niedergemäht beim questen, bis ich lvl 70 war. Tage und Nächtelang hab ich mich aufgeregt über die drecks "Allys" bei uns. Jo, nun bin ich seit nen paar wochen 70, und es ist an der zeit ihnen das heimzuzahlen, was sie mir auch angetan haben.Somit hab ich immer ein grinsen auf dem gesicht, wenn ich solche kleinen allys zerfetzen darf !
Für die Horde !


----------



## Schlagetot (22. Januar 2008)

WoW ist ein Spiel das wirklich viele leute spielen. Je mehr Leute du hast, desto mehr Idioten sind dabei. Diese können dich auf einem PvP server natürlich sehr nerven. Ergo gehe man nicht dahin, wenn es einen zu sehr stört. Wers doch macht ist imho selber schuld, den das kann man sich schon denken finde ich.
Ich bin auf keinem PvP server, sehe die Idioten aber auch bei uns. Und immer wenn ich das tue freue ich mich nich aufm PvP server zu sein. Freue mich auch immer wenn mich son Untoter Magier zum Duell herausfordert wenn ich mitm defkrieger unterwegs bin...


----------



## Phobius (22. Januar 2008)

Da ich nur auf PVE-Servern gespielt hab kenn ich die Situation so nicht (Ja, ich geb's zu, Feigling und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Kenne nur die Plänkeleien vor ner Instanz (macht einfach Laune nen 70er Hordler umzunuken wenn man selber erst 67 is, auch wenn man danach voll eine auf's Maul bekommt ^^).

Die von dir beschriebene Situation ... ich weiss nicht ... mein Ding ist sowas nicht. Ich bin lieber auf Leute gegangen welche 2-3 Level höher als ich waren ... Um mir selber was zu beweisen ^^


----------



## Sebbooo (22. Januar 2008)

Mal ehrlich, was wäre WoW ohne Ganken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine okay, nett is dat net wenn sich da der 30 Ally im Vorgebirge versuchte seine q zu machen, aber nach 2-3 Malen vergeht den meisten doch auch der Spass daran :>

Also was ich dazu sage : PvP halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (22. Januar 2008)

Sebbooo schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was wäre WoW ohne Ganken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut?


----------



## Alwina (22. Januar 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> gut?



schlechte Antwort
Erst denken dann nochmal denken und dann posten


----------



## TFV (22. Januar 2008)

ach wie ich dieses thema liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

also warum ganken leute: 

-> langeweile
-> keine ahnung, wie sie etwas erreichen und/oder keinen bock darauf, sich die mühe zu machen...

aber mal zu deiner situation: der trick besteht darin entweder a) woanders zu questen oder b) umloggen und n paar leute aus der gilde ranholen, wenns 10 leute der gegnerischen fraktion sind,solltest du eben 15-20 leute auftreiben, dann ist das thema ganz schnell durch...falls du keine leute auftreiben kannst, siehe a)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denn, es ist doch vollkommen klar, dass die da bleiben und sich immerwieder freuen, wenn da ein lowie wieder aufsteht, dann heißts wieder drauf. wenn keiner mehr da ist, dann wirds langweilig. oder wenn die leute derbe auf die mütze kriegen. ich hatte auch mal ausgeholfen bei so einem experten, der meinte meinen gildie ganken zu müssen. er hat umgeloggt, ich kam an,  dann den pösen puben niedergemacht, wieder...und wieder...usw. eine stunde lang, dann hat er sich ausgeloggt, hatte wohl genug vom ganken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum thema GM und hilfe oder so...sie dürfen nichts machen, selbst wenn sie wollten, dass ist ja grade der witz eines pvp-servers. und im zweifelsfall gilt immer: 'ich bestimme, was ich im spiel mache', wenn du also questen willst, dann halte dich von solchen orten fern, es gibt in wow 34257092345 wege erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln, wenn man dann den nimmt, der mehr oder weniger zwangläufig zum gegankt werden führt muss man sich hinterher nich wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamblea (22. Januar 2008)

Also mein erstes Spiel dieser Art war Ultima online ! Das war PvP aufs härteste. Nicht nur lowies killen sondern auch abfarmen, heisst leermachen, ausplündern. Deswegen bin ich auf einem PVE server.
Ich denke freiwillig auf PvP-Servern zu spielen heisst mal richtig schlechte Erfahrungen machen zuwollen.
Seid dieser Zeit bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Typen einfach nur Ar....er sind. Die suchen keine Gegner sondern Opfer und fühlen sich dann stark.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (22. Januar 2008)

warum ganken leute ?

wie schon gesagt wurde...

sie machen es aus langeweile und weil sie spaß am töten haben...


----------



## Dusktumy (22. Januar 2008)

Solange es ein PvP server ist kann man alles killen was man mag auch wenn jemand x lvl unter einem ist. Man sollte sich nicht aufreggen darüber, wenn doch würde ich sagen eindeutig falscher Server

Wäre auf nem PvE nicht passiert^^

------------

 <Noob-Skilled> Freundin hat schluss gemacht =(  
<MaT> wtf? warum? 
 <Noob-Skilled> Hab grad fisch gegessen, sie hat sich neben mich hingesetzt und ich so "Riecht genau wie du"
  <MaT> Oo du bistn volldepp...


----------



## Trunx (22. Januar 2008)

Ja klar kann man lowlvl Spieler töten, aber wer sich nicht als Loser outen will sollte sich lieber mit Spielern anlegen die auf der gleichen Stufe sind. ^^
Hab ich auch schon oft erlebt das ein Hordler versucht einen meiner Twinks zu ganken und wenn ich dann mein 70er Vergelter Pala hole versuchen sie noch wegzulaufen, aber im endefekkt sterben sie einmal(oder natürlich öfters wenn sie genauso gut im weglaufen sind wie beim PVP) und versuchen immer wieder irgendwie wegzukommen um irgendwo anders weiterzumachen.
Das sagt mir das die eben nichts anderes können als PVP zu betreiben gegen Spieler wo sie eben nicht verlieren....also gegen Spieler die für sie Grau sind.
kurz: L o s e r


----------



## Shaeln (22. Januar 2008)

Grundsätzlich sieht es doch auch so aus, das es sich Stück für Stück hochschaukelt. Erst killt der eine Highlevel den ersten Low Level das ganze 2-3 mal bis es diesem reicht. Dieser loggt um auf seinen 70er den er aber erst dorthin bringen muss. Inzwischen ist der Highlevel von vorhin nicht mehr da also was macht man um nicht ganz umsonst hierher geflogen zu sein man killt Low Level die damit nix zu tun haben usw...

Ich logge meist nach dem ersten unfairen rumgeknüppel auf meinen Twinks um. 3 vs 1 und so ne Späße. Danach halte ich es je nach Wutaufbau immer etwas anders.


----------



## robat teh rogue (22. Januar 2008)

also ich mit meinem, mittlerweile, 68er Untoten Schurken mähe jeden alli nieder, ob full t6 oder level 4

die zeigen bei mir keine gnade also mach ich das bei denen auch net

pvp ist einfach "mhh wer ist stärker, er oder ich?"

damit musst du dich abfinden

und wenn 70er dich umklatschen wollen sie einfach ihren spaß ohne viel gemoser von dir, du machst eh keinen dmg bei denen = leichte beute, ich geh auch ab und zu nach westfall (eigentlich weil ich ingi bin und die fläschchen öl von den ernteschnittern farme) aber wenn einer pvp an hat *BÄM*

selber schuld ;D


----------



## o0Miller0o (22. Januar 2008)

robat schrieb:


> also ich mit meinem, mittlerweile, 68er Untoten Schurken mähe jeden alli nieder, ob full t6 oder level 4



?? Deine Gegner müssen aber schlecht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenn leute die hauen Fulls3schurken um ohne Schaden zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFV (22. Januar 2008)

robat schrieb:


> also ich mit meinem, mittlerweile, 68er Untoten Schurken mähe jeden alli nieder, ob full t6 oder level 4



jemand in full t6 niedermachen...mit 68... -> *ToTlach* ^^


----------



## Eskay (22. Januar 2008)

Mal ehrlich        Wer dies umgehn will lvlt seinen char auf nem PvE server un transt ihn dann auf nen pvp server     Und schon muss keiner mehr "meinungen einholen"    wie es der threadersteller nennt. ^^


----------



## Eroberer_Dânîel (22. Januar 2008)

Also das mit dem Low Gangen ist auf Nef alli sache den scih an welche mit gleichen lvl oder zu wagen trauen sie sich net und naja man muss ja als alli angst haben durch nen hordler niedergemäht zu werden unsere beispiel ganker sind die Angelstriker die meist auch noch overbuffed an lowler rangehen und naja Die alianz kann nichts im AV heute mehr als 10 mal win und ein kannper sieg weil sie sich mal anstrengent sagen nur bei lowgang nen debuff wie bei wiederbeleben


----------



## Angroschim (22. Januar 2008)

Eskay schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich        Wer dies umgehn will lvlt seinen char auf nem PvE server un transt ihn dann auf nen pvp server     Und schon muss keiner mehr "meinungen einholen"    wie es der threadersteller nennt. ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann von PvP auf PvE transferieren, allerdigns geht es von PvE auf PvP  NICHT


----------



## KnuP (22. Januar 2008)

das sind meistens weilche die selber dagenaun wurden teils halt von jemand der nur 1-5 lvl drüber war oder auch keins um rache zu nehmen weill sies mit ihrem cha net schaffen etc.. denke das ist der heufigste grund.


----------



## Panicwolf (22. Januar 2008)

Lighthamma schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß kann man ticket schreiben, sofern man über einen längeren zeitraum am questen gehindert wird..
> kann mich aber auch irren ^^




Kannst Du.

Rot = tot sag ich mal.
Graue dürfen weiterlaufen.

Schließlich zahl ich 13 Euro im Monat, und trage obendrein noch zur PvP Atmosphäre bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (22. Januar 2008)

ich spiel auf nem pve server, bin aber keinem fairen duell abgeneigt. es passiert dannn aber mal das sich dann mittendrin ein retarnter , pvpgeflagter schurke reinhängt und die kollegen dann schon auf dem fh warten. setsamermaerweise passiert sowas meist zw 14-19 uhr , so das man davon ausgehen muß das es loooser sind die auf dem schulhof mal wieder aufs maul gekriegt haben ,oder denken das die bild ne richtige zeitung. da ich beide fraktionen spiele  , frag ich dann manchmal was das soll und die antworten lasen dann leute vermuten die dann doch eher einfachen gemütes sind. aber jeder wie er es braucht^^


----------



## saNjiii (22. Januar 2008)

omg wieder so ein nerviger mimimi Thread -.-

es macht halt einfach spaß zu ganken weil man sich das Opfer vorstellt wie es verzweifelt am PC sitzt, kurz vorm weinen ist und Threads wie diesen erstellt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man man nur noch am rumjammern die Leute...


----------



## Dromed (22. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ebend gelesen das es einige anscheinen lustig finden.

Ich finds eher schwach.
Selbst spiele ich Alli und kann nur bestätigen das es zu 90 % Hordler auf unserem Server sind die low lvler Campen.

Ich bin der typ das ich praktisch instant umlogge und es vergelte mit stundenlangem gezerge in Strangle.

Mein größter erfolg bisher.

Ein 70er schurke hat sich über 3 tage ( in denen ich dort gequestet habe ) sich nicht wiederbelebt hat.

Ein sehr erbauendes gefühl.

Dennnoch bin ich einer der typen der. Wenn er Horde sieht die in schwierigkeiten stecken. Durch diverse Adds helfe.(Auf einem PvP Server).

Meine meinung.  PvP unter Gleich lvligen ist vollkommen in Ordung. Aber als High lvl sich einen spass drauss zu machen low lvl Spieler aus purer Langeweile oder mangelndem verstand zu killen ...

oh man..


----------



## DaMosha (22. Januar 2008)

Wenn man PvP mal Kampf Horde gegen Allianz sieht ist klar warum gegankt wird, es geht darum den Krieg zu gewinnen und da is es doch herrlich für die Horde ne menge *Rekruten* der Allianz kleinzuhacken, damit diese nachher nicht der Allianz helfen können.

Im Krieg ist alles erlaubt, es gibt so wenig richtiges PvP, BGgefarme und ffa Arena sind kaum PvP, auch wenn geganked zu werden ist es halt teil des PvP.


----------



## Makalvian (22. Januar 2008)

schreib demnächst ein ticket unter einer physischen belästigung dürfte funktionieren beschreibe darin genau das sie dich vom questen abhalten bzw dir nicht die möglichkeit lassen die questen anzunehmen


----------



## DaMosha (22. Januar 2008)

Dromed schrieb:


> Ich habe ebend gelesen das es einige anscheinen lustig finden.
> 
> Ich finds eher schwach.
> Selbst spiele ich Alli und kann nur bestätigen das es zu 90 % Hordler auf unserem Server sind die low lvler Campen.
> ...



subjektiv =|= objektiv,

Vllt war der Schurke einfach nur 3 Tage lang im RL unterwegs und hat net 72 stunden wimmernt vorm Bildschirm gesessen, bis du endlich weg bist...

Und wer wie viel gankt kann man kaum beurteilen, auf einem Realm mit 50:50 verteilung ganken wohl beide gleich viel (das sagt die Logik).


----------



## DaMosha (22. Januar 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> schreib demnächst ein ticket unter einer physischen belästigung dürfte funktionieren beschreibe darin genau das sie dich vom questen abhalten bzw dir nicht die möglichkeit lassen die questen anzunehmen



Das ist keine physische Belästigung, das ist PvP, is ja wohl klar, dass man während man PvP macht keine Qs annehmen kann.

Eine phys. Belästigung wäre es wenn man zB den Allie nur sheept / CCed und ihn so nicht zum Qgeber lässt / oder den Qgeber blockiert, aber PvP =|= phys. Belästigung


----------



## laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu (22. Januar 2008)

Kein Wunder, so wie die Horde im Schlingendorntal den allys das Leben schwer macht darf sich horde nicht wundern wenn allianz dort auch mal aufräumt


----------



## DaMosha (22. Januar 2008)

Und? Im Endeffekt geben sich Horde und Ally nix, der Ally reden von den bösen Hordengankern, der Hordler von den kiddies die ihn beim lvln stören, Probleme gibts erst wenn jemand net darauf reagieren kann und botäßig probiert durchzukommen und sich dann wundert...

Es herrscht KRIEG!
Fressen oder gefressen werden.


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Januar 2008)

ich hab einen jäger auf einen pvp-server, dank humanoiden entdecken, sehe ich alle mögliche potenzielle opfer auf meinem radar (beliebte gegend sind schlingen und hügel), meine rotation ist arcan-auto-multi-auto zuverlässiger. leider ist die rotaion fürn müll, die meisten sind schon beim arcan down.

ich töte mutwillig lowies nur aus dem grund weil ich weiss, das die meisten sich aufregen. manchmal bekomm ich einen whisper warum ich lowies kille. ich antworte meist, es sind allies sie haben es nicht anders verdient::::: oder bist du andere meinung?


----------



## Thyridrion (22. Januar 2008)

Bei sovielen sinnlosen "Ich gank wiel die Leute sich drüber aufregen" Pros, bekomm ich nen Brechreiz.

Das beste sind dann, Gruppen aus 70gern die vorm Bollwerk 60ger Ganken und was passiert wenn man mal umlogt und sie zu zweit angreift? Die laufen 2 mal zu ihrer Leiche und dann kannst du zuschauen wie sie versuchen sich in die Instanz zu sterben und dabei ne halbe Stunde Zeit verschwendet haben.

Naja ich hab damit zwar auch ne halbe Stunde verschwendet aber diesen Spass muss man sich mal geben.
Das tolle an den meisten Gankern ist, das sie nicht wirklich Spielen können und man nach dem umlogen auch alleine, 2 von ihnen ne Weile Campen kann.


----------



## Thorgun (22. Januar 2008)

@Startpost:

Joa einfach nur langweile oder "Rache" weil das gleiche damals mit ihnen gemacht wurde.

Ich hab nie viel vom ganken gehalten, nur irgendwann wirst du so oft umgeboxt ( damals vor 70 ) das du dir schwörtst " datt gibt Rache " ^^

Meistens versuche ich nichts zu machen, schließlich wollen die nur questen.

Wenn jetzt aber einer meinen Twink (65) umhaut, egal ob 70 oder auch 75, wird sofort umgeloggt und der Typ 3-4 mal gekillt bis er nur noch mich beschimpft. Der weiß auch genau was los is wenn er den gleichen Gildennamen sieht, ich denke mal dann ist man auch selber schuld...

Als ich in Schlinge gequestet habe hab ich auch immer meinen Main direkt da stehen gehabt...


/edit:

Was mich am meisten ankotzt ist die Situation von Kara. Bei uns aufem Server sind meistens mehr Hordler da und wenn man dann nach und nach da eintrudelt kann man damit rechnen eh umgeklatscht zu werden, das find ich einfach nur lächerlich,peinlich und kindisch, schließlich will jeder nur in Ruhe raiden ! 
Lustig ist dann immer wenn nur noch einer von uns fehlt und sich aufregt das vor Kara nur Horde ist und er nicht rein kommt - Dann wird schonmal geschlossen wieder raus gegangen und dann ist auch schnell Feierabend mit der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht aber auch anders ! Letztens war ich mit nem Priester schon da und wurde freundlich begrüßt ! Wir setzten uns mit 2 anderen Hordlern ans Lagerfeuer und unterhielten uns per Emotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BIs dann noch ein anderer Hordler von denen kam und meinte er müsste mich umhauen. Naja, er Stoffträger und ich Healer dabei, sah nicht gut aus für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die anderen Hordler seiner Gilde griffen auch nicht ein , weil sie wussten das er selber Schuld ist und wir nicht auf "Streit" aus waren...

/edit2:

@ sevenday: Über dich kann man eigentlich nur lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast damals bestimmt wie nen Schlosshund geweint als die das mit dir gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (22. Januar 2008)

PvP server eben ^^ da geht es eben um den Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde! So läuft das eben im Krieg, da gibts öfters mal 5v1 Gefechte nicht war? Wayne wie alt die anderen sind! Wenn euch das Konzept des Fraktionskrieg nicht gefällt, ist pvp server eben das falsche ...


----------



## Drizzilein (22. Januar 2008)

wie bereits einige gesagt haben, Horde und Allianz schenken sich nichts.
so lang es die möglichkeit gibt, wird es immer wieder zu solchen zwischenfällen kommen.

ich greif von mir aus auch so gut wie keinen zuerst an (was ich manchmal zutiefst bereue)
allerdings wenn mich ein totenkopf ein oder zweimal killt, dann kann es schon vorkommen
das auf den großen bruder umgeloggt wird.

und zum thema "alles umhaun" wie oben geschildert.

es läuft einer der gegenfraktion herum, der alles umhaut was er sieht (mit entsprechendem
levelvorsprung), klar das sich dann ein paar finden, die ihren main dann mal hinschaun lassen.

das dann andere auch die leidtragenden sind, indem sie da einfach hineingeraten, ist einfach so.

dann einfach mal woanders questen bis sich die stimmung wieder beruhigt hat.

im schlingerdorntal ist es halt recht extrem, da horde und allianz hier auf das erste levelgebiet mit
gemeinsamen quests treffen. klar das die stimmung hier explosiv wird.

gibt aber auch genug andere beispiele, wo miteinander friedlich gequestet wird.

"so long" und "shit happens"


----------



## badhcatha (22. Januar 2008)

genau horde und allianz schenken sich wirklich nichts.
ich wurde gegankt, meine freunde wurden/werden gegankt 
neulich die situation 5 lvl 40 und drüber horde töten 3 allis von dennen einer grade mal lvl 25 war dir anderen 2 mitte 30 aber alle 3 neuelinge),da logg ich um und hau die um, mein pech, der ele oder verstärker schamane im pvp equip der mein 70ger bäumchen umgenietet hat dann, naund? 
dafür bin ich pvp.
es kotzt mich an umgehauen zu werden und dann wird umgeloggt bis es nicht mehr höher und besser geht, freunde gerufen ect.
wenn ich langeweile hab geh ich lowis umnieten,so wie man es bei mir getan hat, als ich noch ein kleines bäumchen war und manchmal bekommt man da recht lustigen besuch von seiner und/oder der gegenseite und es hat sich dann doch gelohnt, weil gegenseite dann auch mit 70ger kommt.

beim questen im schlinge durchsterben? 
ich hab das mit 4 chars hinter mir, mit 2 chars häng ich mitten drin und mit einen werd ich noch hinkommen.

aber genauso wie ich umniete helf ich auch gerne, weiß nicht wie oft ich schon einen hordler geholfen hab und der hat dann noch gelebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok wobei ich das auch mittlerweile einschränke weil die letzten2 mal kopfnuss kam und ich tot umgefallen bin...
wo war der schurke bitte als der kleine jäger mit 4 mobs am arsch gerannt ist und beinahe verreckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach egal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pvp sterben und sterben lassen, der einzige weg.

auch du wirst mindestens 1 mal ganken in deiner wow kariere, bzw jeder der schreibt ich würde/hab und werde es nie tun und wenn es nur der 40ger ist der deinen 20ger umgenietet hat und du deinen 60ger auspackst der deinen kleinen rächt...


----------



## Antimon (22. Januar 2008)

Ich zitiere mal Blizzard:

PvP-Realms			

Auf PvP-Realms können Spieler auf Seiten der Allianz und der Horde nicht nur gegen die große Zahl an Monstern kämpfen, die Azeroth unsicher machen, sondern auch Spieler der feindlichen Seite angreifen. Es liegt ein besonderer Nervenkitzel darin, gegen einen denkenden, intelligenten Gegner anzutreten und nicht gegen ein verhältnismäßig einfach gestricktes, computergesteuertes Monster. Ein Mensch, der im Kampf auf komplett neue und kreative Taktiken und Strategien zurückgreifen kann, ist eine viel interessantere Beute &#8211; nicht zuletzt, weil auch der Geschmack des Sieges über einen solchen Gegner durch das Wissen versüßt wird, dass zur gleichen Zeit jemand am anderen Ende der Welt seinen Hut vor dem ihm überlegenen Spieler ziehen muss. *PvP-Realms sind nichts für jedermann, deswegen sollten sich interessierte Spieler genau über alle Einzelheiten und besonderen Regeln informieren*, die in dieser feindseligen Welt gelten. *Hochstufige Spieler greifen regelmäßig schwächere Spieler an. Quests werden durch feindliche Übergriffe deutlich schwieriger, vor allem wenn diese Quests in Feindesland angesiedelt sind*. Wer nicht stark genug ist muss sich entweder bedeckt halten oder eine Gruppe von Gefährten um sich scharen, um auf PvP-Realms bestehen zu können.



Während einer Quest überfallen

In umkämpften Gebieten und in Feindesland besteht eine reelle chance, dass Spieler angegriffen und getötet werden bevor sie ihre Quests beenden können. Dieses Risikos sollte sich jeder Spieler bewusst sein. Um Erfahrung für den nächsten Stufenanstieg zu sammeln sollten sich Spieler besser in Gebieten aufhalten, die eher selten von Feinden angegriffen werden. Am besten ist es natürlich, in Instanzgebieten Stufen zu sammeln, da man hier absolut sicher ist vor menschlichen Gegnern. 



"Angriff der Körpercamper"

Wenn gegnerische Spieler die Leiche eines Spielers belagern und in ihrer direkten Nähe herumlungern gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, aus dieser unangenehmen Situation zu entkommen: 
Der Radius, innerhalb dessen man wiederauferstehen kann, ist groß genug. Man kann sich eine sichere Stelle suchen, wiederauferstehen, und dann das Weite suchen. 
Manchmal muss man einfach so lange warten, bis die feindlichen Spieler weiterziehen. Das Programm kann mit ALT-Tab verlassen werden &#8211; so können Spieler sich kurz mit etwas anderem beschäftigen oder die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen, während die Camper ihre Zeit verschwenden. 
Spieler können auch ihre Freunde bitten, die Camper von ihrer Leiche wegzulocken.

Quelle: WoW Europe



Alle Spieler, die sich über das Gangen beschweren, haben sich nicht richtig über PvP Realms informiert.
Bitte den Frust nicht an anderen Spielern/gegnerischen Fraktionen mittels Flame Threats
auslassen, sondern sich mal selber an die Nase packen und eingestehen, dass ein PvP Server
nicht die richtige Wahl für einen war. 
Ich spiele selber auf einen PvP Realm und mir machts das mega viel Spaß, wenn man mal
wieder nen Raid fürs openPvP auf die Beine stellt und zusammen los zieht.
Sicherlich bin ich auch oft gegangt worden, aber so ist es nun mal auf einen PvP Server.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon viele Spieler gegangt. Aber allein auf die Idee zu kommen
ein Ticket deswegen zu schreiben bin ich noch nie. Als GM würd ich mich schlapp lachen,
wenn sich ein Spieler aufm PvP Realm beschwert, dass er gegangt wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (22. Januar 2008)

HiHo!

Kurze erklärung eines Gankers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin auf einem pve bzw norm server zuhause.
Ich klatsche jeden hordler um der mir geflaggt übern weg läuft und wenn ich lust und laune habe auchmal n npc (2tes eigentlich bis jetzt nur einmal.)
Wieso? Weil es immernoch Deppen gibt die geflaggt rumrennen und sich hinterher mit ihrem Allichar bei mir ausheulen und fragen "EY!! hast du kein rl und keine freunde oder wieso klatschst du meinen twink um"

Sind wir ma ganz ehrlich.
Wer geflaggt ist BETTELT um schläge und wer von nem PvP server hier reinschreibt und pippi in den augen hat weil er von nem 70er auf die schublade bekommen hat sollte sich nochmal die realmbeschreibung/regeln durchlesen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Jetzt wird es vllt wieder welche geben die sagen "Das is voll feige öy!"
aber ma ehrlich.
Hatte einer von euch m angst vor irgendwas ingame ausser die suchtis vom serverdown?
Ne es ist einfach nur "nem baby den schnuller klauen" sowas macht man im rl nich dank pvp status erlaubt uns blizz das wenigstens.
Oder wolltet ihr noch nie dem arschlochkind eures onkels oder eures besten kumpels den hintern versolen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BaBa

GZ: Stolen der von der Gadgezan Gazette zum sexyest char im umkreis von 3 metern gewählt worden ist!
bekennender Ganker hrhrhr


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Januar 2008)

Naja, das kommt manchmal ganz auf meine persönliche Stimmung an. Wenn ich gerade von Allis oder vom Spiel grundsätzlich genervt bin, hau ich schon öfters mal alles um was sich bewegt. Aber über längere Zeit einen Lowie zu ganken macht 1. keinen Spass und ist 2. armselig. Natürlich nur solange er nicht damit angefangen hat und z.B deinen Twink umgehauen hat, dann gilt Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn.
Gibt aber auch Situationen wo ich nur lache wenn mich ein Alli angreift (solange er mir nicht wirklich gefärlich werden kann). 

Was mir persönlich viel mehr Spass macht, ist einen Alli zu verfolgen und im etwas Angst einzujagen oder ihn einfach nur ein bisschen zu "quälen"... man muss ihn ja nicht gleich umhauen, nur ein paar Fallen legen und sich darüber freuen wie er versucht zu entkommen. Wenn man Allis aber nur vertreiben will wirkt ein Jägermal auf dem Kopf manchmal Wunder.

btw umloggen ftw


----------



## SohnDesRaben (22. Januar 2008)

lange scheint der TE nicht zu spielen, wenn ich mich an zeiten erinnere, wo es noch keine arena gab und die leute viel mehr open pvp gemacht haben. da hab ich mit meinem krieger stranglethorn komplett ausgelassen, weil es unmöglich war dort etwas sinnvolles zu machen.

aber whyne-freds hab ich deshalb auch nicht eröffnet. 
wow wird zu whyne-gesellschaft.


----------



## sevi93 (22. Januar 2008)

Ja, ist wahr... ich spiele aus Überzeugung auf einem PvP-Realm, weil ich gerne das Risiko eingehe. Manchmal jedoch - je nach Laune meinerseits - nervt es schon, sich deswegen aber bei einem GM zu beschweren find ich irgendwie lächerlich.
Nun.. man kann sich natürlich denken: "Hmm... das hat doch nichts mit PvP zu tun", aber es stimmt nicht. Um also dieses Risiko nicht eingehen zu MÜSSEN, SOLLTE man auf einen PvE, RP oder RP-PvP Sever wechseln. Einfach um die technischen Möglichkeiten auszuschließen.

Naja, muss jeder selber wissen...

Ich hab irgendwie mehr Probleme damit, wenn mich - wie letztens passiert - fünf Nachtelfen (mit 4 Leveln drüber) attacken und das immer wieder, aber ich nehm es halt hin und beschwer mich deswehgen jnicht beim GM oder so. Manchmal hab ich sogar meine Freude dran, wenn ich dann noch 2-3 von den 5 mitnehmen kann und das letzte Moonfire meine letzten Hitpoints raubt..

Also: Regt euch nicht auf oder tut etwas (70 werden, auf 70er umloggen oder Server wechseln... und es bringt nichts, von Madmortem auf Vek'lor zu wechseln, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine)!

MfG Seviman


----------



## Tolan (22. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...


Es sind einfach nur Idioten die jemandem bewusst das Spiel verderben wollen . Mehr nicht


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

Es ist interessant was man hier so alles liest und wie wenige der Posts auf das eigentliche Thema eingehen.

Warum fühlen sich eigentlich so viele Spieler von dem Thema angesprochen, die auf einem PvE-Server spielen? Glaubt ihr wirklich ihr könntet das Problem nachvollziehen? Ihr geht in irgendeiner PvP-Situation mal eben auf den Balkon, raucht euche ein Zigarettchen und wenn ihr wieder an den Rechner geht seid ihr nicht mehr PvP-geflagggt und könnt in Ruhe weiterspielen.
Ihr könnt nicht ernsthaft glauben, daß das vergleichbar wäre, oder?
Das ist eher wie im Film "Soulman", wo der Protagonist am Ende einsieht, daß er eben trotzdem keinen Schimmer hat, wie es ist ein Farbiger zu sein, da er jederzeit hätte aussteigen können. **

Zu den ganzen "Wechsel halt auf nen PvE-Server"-Erzählern halt ich mich auch mal geschlossen.

Zum Thema selbst:
Vorweg: Ja, ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server und ja, ich kenne die im Eingangspost beschriebene Situation auch ziemlich gut.
Warum also kommen einige Spieler auf die Idee gemeinschaftlich Lowies zu ganken?
Da unterteile ich die Frage mal in 2 Teilfragen.

Frage 1:
Warum gemeinschaftlich?
Die Antwort ist eigentlich klar. In der Gemeinschaft fühlt man sich stark. Wenn man alleine gankt, dann wird man schnell vom Jäger zum gejagten, denn oft reicht es schon, wenn ein einzelner dann mal auf seinen 70er umlogt.
Dementsprechend ist es natürlich sehr viel sinniger dies in einer Gruppe zu tun. Es garantiert einen längerwährenden "Spielspass".
Zudem ist dieses Phänomen auch oft genug im wirklichen Leben zu sehen. Von einem Einzelnen geht selten Gefahr aus, aber wenn sich der Mob zusammenrottet, dann eskalieren Situationen recht schnell.

Frage 2:
Warum nimmt ein Spieler an einer solchen Situation teil?
Dazu hat saNjiii etwas geschrieben, das ich dann auch gleich mal zitiere.


saNjiii schrieb:


> es macht halt einfach spaß zu ganken weil man sich das Opfer vorstellt wie es verzweifelt am PC sitzt, kurz vorm weinen ist und Threads wie diesen erstellt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was auch sonst? Natürlich macht es demjenigen Spass. Sonst würde er es ja nicht tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frage ist dann eher: _Warum_ macht es demjenigen Spass?
Und auch darauf liefert uns saNjiii die Antwort, die denke ich auch repräsentativ ist: "weil man sich das Opfer vorstellt wie es verzweifelt am PC sitzt".
Eine klare Antwort also. Es geht um das Erlangen einer Machtposition anderen gegenüber, um Sadismus und darum etwas auszuleben, das man im normelen Leben nicht ausleben kann.
"weil man sich das Opfer vorstellt wie es verzweifelt am PC sitzt" - Dabei ist es dem Spieler egal wer da an seinem Rechner sitzt. Im einen Fall ist es ein erwachsener Mensch wie ich, der sich zwar darüber aufregt und auch oft genug umlogt; im anderen Fall ist es ein 12-jähriger (jaaa, das Spiel hat einer FSK-12-Einstufung), der tatsächlich mit tränenden Augen vorm Rechner sitzt, weil es möglicherweise sein einziger Char ist, seine Zeit, die er mit Spielen verbringen darf, von den Eltern stark reglementiert ist und er einfach keine Chance bekommt zu spielen.
Ich gehe nicht so weit zu behaupten, daß alle diese Ganker RL-Loser wären, denn das sind viele wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal, aber sie haben halt aufgestaute Aggressionen, die sich so ihr Ventil suchen.
Auch dies vergleiche ich dann wieder mit einem Film, denn ich denke im Film "Das Experiment" kann man ganz gut sehen, was passiert, wenn solche Leute dann mal eine Machtposition innehaben und wie derartige Situationen sich in der Gruppendynamik entwickeln können.
Genau das gleiche sieht man dann auch in solchen Situationen im Spiel.

Wer dann tatsächlich in der Situation mehr Mitleid verdient hat - derjenige der gegankt wird, aber ein ausgeglichenes RL hat, oder der Ganker, der tragischerweise durch ein solches Verhalten ein "Wohlgefühl" erlebt - die Frage muß jeder für sich selbst beantworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



** Edit:
Da hab ich so lange getippert, daß ich leider einen Post nicht mitbekommen habe, der zwischendrin gepostet wurde. Aber genau zu dem Thema hab ich im ersten Absatz ja was geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> HiHo!
> 
> Kurze erklärung eines Gankers
> 
> ...


Ganker - PvE-Server... genau davon sprach ich ja im ersten Absatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elitebttler (22. Januar 2008)

Ich erklärs mal so - Das ist ein Spiel... ~.- Natürlich findet man es doof gegankt zu werden, ich selbst ganke nicht, aber ich kenn einige die im Lowlevel Bereich andauernd gekillt worden sind und speter eben "Rache" nehmen wollen... Wie gesagt, das ist ein Spiel^^ Und in einem Spiel macht man das was einem Spaß macht (eigentlich)

Grüße


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

wiso ?

because we can

wann? 

genervt nach kara weil der mt ins bett musste oder so und durch düstermarschen durch ..

auf nem pvp server war das immer so ;D ganken oder gegankt werden .. sterben oder sterben lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Go pve server wenn ihr kein gankage haben wollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eigentlich sollte man auf pvp servern am anfang ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bekommen und darauf hingewiesen werden das man gekillt werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (22. Januar 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Blizzard:
> 
> PvP-Realms
> 
> ...




/sign

Also bin da ganz Deiner Meinung!

Ich zb. zocke recht häufig auf einem RP-PvP-Server... Als böse Hordegilde töten wir alles was irgendwie nach Allianz aussieht, egal welches lvl... Wenn´s kleine Spieler sind, dauert es meist nicht lange, bis größere kommen, welche den kleinen Rächen möchten... Und genau darauf warten spekulieren wir... Allerdings töten wir den selben Spieler nicht mehr als dreimal... Es sei denn, er fängt an ins offene Messer zu laufen... 
Unser Ziel ist es eigentlich nur, dass ein Allianzspieler einen Hordespieler mit unseren Gildentag sieht und sagt, hey, hier läuft einer von denen rum, tötet ihn! Oder, er macht lieber direkt einen großen Bogen um ihn und lässt ihn so in Ruhe questen/farmen...
Wäre natürlich auch super toll, wenn schon Kopfgelder auf einen ausgesetzt werden.. 

Also ich liebe diese Art zu spielen, ist doch mal was anderes als stinkgelangweilt nur dumme Mobs zu hauen... So, weiß man nie, wer hinter dem nächsten Baum auf einen lauert... Das bringt mehr Nervenkitzel & Spannung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich gibt es auch einige Allianzgilden, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben, die bösen Hordis zu töten...

Also, wenn es nach mir gehen würde, ich fände es sogar super geil, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, jeden Spieler anzugreifen, also auch die Spieler meiner Fraktion... Denk, gibt auf jeder Seite ein paar Trottels die eins auf die Mütze verdient hätten! 

Spieler die keine Lust auf campen haben, bzw. lieber in Ruhe questen möchten, sollten lieber auf einem Pve-Server spielen...


----------



## Georg217 (22. Januar 2008)

WTF. Bei sowas würd ich mien 5on5 zusammen trommeln sollen sie dann mit der ganzen Gilde kommen....


----------



## sevi93 (22. Januar 2008)

@Dalmus

Ein /megasigned ^^

Warum bist du eigentlich kein Moderator?

Dalmus 4 Buffed-Mod

@Elitebttler

Auch du hast durchaus Recht, denn es ist wahr, dass man im Spiel machen sollte, was einem Spaß macht und sich auch nicht wegen dem Spiel Wutentbrannt irgendwelche Threads öffnen...

@Thred

Ich bin für /close, weil eigentlich alles sehr präzise von Dalmus beschrieben wurde..

MfG Seviman


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

Von dem Problem kann ich ebenfalls ein Lied singen.

Als ich vor ca 2,5 Jahren mit WoW anfing, startete ich aufgrund des Drängens eines RL-Freundes auf einem PVP-Server...ein extremer Fehler, wie sich im Nachhinein herausstellte.

Faire PVP-Gefechte: Super.

Wenn man aber gerade mal 2-3 Stunden pro Woche Zeit hat zum zocken, mal eben ne kleine Questreihe erledigen möchte und statt dessen ständig von ??-Spielern geplättet wird: Ätzend. 

Streckenweise tat es mir um meine Knete richtig leid, die ich in das Spiel investiert hatte weil ich einfach nur gefrustet war und die hälfte der Zeit nur mit wegrennen und verstecken beschäftigt war. Und wie gesagt: Hilfe rufen...klar, kann man machen. Bringt aber in der Regel herzlich wenig (alleine wenn man sich mal das Verhältnis Horde<-->Allianz genauer anschaut wird das klar).

Die Gründe für ein solches Verhalten kann ich nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen. Fakt war aber: Sobald ich unter Woche mitten in der Nacht gezockt habe, trat dieses Problem einfach nicht auf. Für mich durchaus ein Indiz dafür, dass es sich um unreifes Kiddie-Gehabe handelt.

Irgendwann hatte ich die Faxen dicke und bin auf einen PVE-Server gewechselt. Seitdem macht WoW wieder richtig Gaudi. Ich vermisse zwar ab und zu die kleinen FAIREN Intermezzi mit den lieben Allies, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben. ;-)

Grundsätzlich ist das aber keine Lösung für jedermann. Wer Open-PVP liebt, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, wird auf einem PVE-Server sehr unglücklich sein. Für eine solche Person kommt ein Serverwechsel also überhaupt nicht in Betracht.

Daher finde ich das Argument "Du bist auf nem PVP-Server! Dann heul nicht rum!" für sehr dumm und unüberlegt: Warum sollte es auf einem PVP-Server nicht auch fair zugehen.

Wenn man als Boxer in den Ring steigt ist man sich auch klar darüber, dass man gleich mächtig was auf die Omme kriegt...trotzdem möchte man doch nicht, dass der Gegner unfaire Register zieht und anfängt einem in die "Kronjuwelen" zu treten. ;-)

Da sich meiner Meinung nach an diesem Umstand aber nie etwas ändern wird, da die Menschen grundsätzlich dazu neigen eigentlich gute Sachen zu sabotieren sollte man sich die Blizzard Realmbestimmungen in aller Ruhe durchlesen und sich überlegen: Möchte ich wirklich auf einen PVP-Server?

...aber diese Entscheidung ist halt nicht immer so leicht, vor allem wenn man als Neuling noch nicht genau weiß, was einen erwartet.


----------



## Vanisshh (22. Januar 2008)

Du wolltest wissen warum manche ganken 
tja ich selber bin auf einem pvp server und kann dir von meiner warte aus nur sagen wenn ich zum ganken anfange dann wurde ich mit meinem twink meist schon zum x mal gekillt und das meist nicht von einem sondern meist von mehreren und dann log ich um auf meinem 70ger und alles was rot und ein player ist stirbt egal welches lvl und naja manche machen das nur aus zeitvertreib da sie im pvp auf gleichem lvl nix reiszen und für den pve kontent keinen skill haben und auf keinen raid mit dürfen  und ein paar sind halt einfach kiddys die dann im forum weinen da sie dannach selbst meist nicht nur einmal im dreck gelegen sind also in diesem sinne viel spass beim lvln und kleiner tipp es gibt in jedem lvl bereich ein ausweich gebiet wo die andere fratkion nicht so stark vertretten ist und dort auch weniiger ganker unterwegs sind


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

Vanisshh schrieb:


> Du wolltest wissen warum manche ganken
> tja ich selber bin auf einem pvp server und kann dir von meiner warte aus nur sagen wenn ich zum ganken anfange dann wurde ich mit meinem twink meist schon zum x mal gekillt und das meist nicht von einem sondern meist von mehreren und dann log ich um auf meinem 70ger und alles was rot und ein player ist stirbt egal welches lvl und naja manche machen das nur aus zeitvertreib da sie im pvp auf gleichem lvl nix reiszen und für den pve kontent keinen skill haben und auf keinen raid mit dürfen  und ein paar sind halt einfach kiddys die dann im forum weinen da sie dannach selbst meist nicht nur einmal im dreck gelegen sind also in diesem sinne viel spass beim lvln und kleiner tipp es gibt in jedem lvl bereich ein ausweich gebiet wo die andere fratkion nicht so stark vertretten ist und dort auch weniiger ganker unterwegs sind



Na ja, mit dieser "Wie Du mir, so ich Dir"-Mentalität konnte ich noch nie so richtig warm werden.

Auch wenn ich den Wunsch nach Rache durchaus nachvollziehen kann ;-)


----------



## Wàrwitch777 (22. Januar 2008)

1. Allys und Hordler tun sich da nichts. Beide Fraktionen ganken gleichermaßen

2. Lowies, die 20 lvl und mehr unter einem sind zu Ganken bedarf weder viel Intellekt noch Spielvermögen.

3. Die Motivationen der jeweiligen Ganker sind so vielfältig wie die Anzahl derer die es tun. Man muss sie nicht verstehen, nur seine Konsequenz daraus ziehen.

4. Dauerganken und Leichencampen ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr, sonder wird ggf. mit Bann bestraft. 

Auszug aus den Belästigungsbestimmungen:

- Anhaltende Belästigung. Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von Belästigungen, nicht nur durch die verwendete Sprache, sondern auch durch die pure Absicht einer Person. Wenn jemand einen bestimmten Spieler/Spielerin mehrmals körperlich oder verbal belästigt, muss mit ernsten Maßnahmen rechnen. Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich Spieler in der Welt von Azeroth dauerhaft unwohl fühlen.

WICHTIG

    * Beachten Sie, dass wiederholte Verstöße gegen jeden Bereich der Nutzungsbestimmungen inklusive der oben genannten Punkte oft zu einem zeitweiligen Ausschluss vom Spiel führt.

4. Das Töten von Questgeber fällt unter die Kategorie "Stören des Spieleablaufs" 

- Störungen der Zonen/Regionen
Diese Kategorie schließt Sprache oder Handlungen ein, die darauf abzielen, Gruppen anderer Mitspieler oder Regionen in der Spielwelt zu stören, wie:

    * die Unterbrechung von Events und Versammlungen anderer Mitspieler
    * massiver Einsatz von Geräuschen und optischen Effekten im Spiel
    * massiver Einsatz von Zaubern mit sichtbaren Effekten auf überfülle Gebiete
    * die Verhinderung oder Blockade der Zugänglichkeit zu einem NSC, Doodad, einem Durchgang oder jeder anderen Gegend in World of Warcraft, die Spieler normalerweise betreten können

Wenn ein Spieler solch eine Störung einer Region der Spielwelt oder einer Gruppe von Mitspielern verursacht hat, kann er/sie:

    * eine Verwarnung erhalten
    * zeitweilig oder permanent von World of Warcraft ausgeschlossen werden.

5. Bezichtigungen die auf körperliche oder geistige Gebrechen abzielen um daraus die Motiviation der Ganker heraus zu deuteln sind mehr als unangemessen. (siehe Punkt 3.)

6. Man kann auf einem PvP Server keine Chars auf beiden Fraktionen erstellen. Das Anflüstern würde dem Anderen sowieso nur eine Bestätigung bzw. Genugtuung geben. Die Person weiss doch, was sie da tut.

7. Strangle ist nicht das erste gemeinsame Questgebiet der gegnerischen Fraktionen, liegt aber auf dem Weg zu Kara was die häufige Ansammlung der Lvl 70er dort erklärt

8. Ich trinke seltenst Whine. Ich handle lieber und da hat mir Blizz und mein RL unzählige Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung gestellt

In diesem Sinne

have fun.
log um, log out, schreib Ticket


----------



## Arilanda (22. Januar 2008)

Also der Horde vs Ally Streit, wer nun der größere "Ganker" ist schenkt sich wohl nichts. Ich kenne es als Ally das die Horde ihren Spaß dran hat, aber auch Ally machts nicht anderst, darum denk ich mal ists ausgeglichen. 

Kenne das Problem, ging mir ja auch schon so, aber das ist nunmal PvP auch wenn es meineserachtens "uncool" ist. Nu ja, aber das ist auch wiederrum das schöne auf nem PvP Server, Du kannst wann und Wo (nu ja fast üebrall) du willst, nen Spieler der anderen Fraktion umhauen. Meineserachtens sollte es aber einigermasen Fair vonstatten gehen, also so +- 2-3 Level ist ja ok.


----------



## Teclador1982 (22. Januar 2008)

Also das gegänkt wird ist ja normal, was ich mich frage, spielen einfachso viele asoziale WoW, oder macht WoW Asozial ?

zum Thema: Ganker sind solche leute die kleinen kinder auch die Sandburgen kaputt machen. Was das für ne Leistung ist muss jeder für sich selber ausmalen.


----------



## Alcasim (22. Januar 2008)

Ich mag zwar diese monotonen Sprüche nicht, aber hier gibt es echt nur eines...

*Wer nicht gegankt werden will soll nicht auf einem PvP Server spielen! *



Hab früher auch auf einem PvE Server gezockt, allerdings gewechselt da ich keine Lust mehr hatte mir die Mobs wegfarmen zu lassen oder mich von Allys auslachen zu lassen...

Hab anfangs auch reichlich gegankt, vermutlich um frust rauszulassen weil ich früher nie konnte ^^
Bin teilweise 4h in Darkshore rumgestanden und hab jeden Ally gedotet den ich gesehen habe..

Inzwischen ist es bei mir phasenweise anderst... Hab auch ne zeitlang jeden 70er Ally in Ruhe gelassen bis mich 2-3 Rogues gecampt haben obwohl wir die erste halbe Stunde friedlich nebeneinander gequestet haben..

Aber eigentlich habe ich es so, das ich jeden 70er umhau den ich seh, egal ob sie grad im Kampf sind oder nicht... Ich denk mir einfach das die genau das gleiche machen würden mit mir (was ja meistens auch so ist).
Und gegenüber den lowies verhalte ich mich meist friedlich, ausser sie ärgern twinks von mir oder allgemein andere lowies. 
Naja, aber auch wenn ich mal nen schlechten Tag habe hau ich die eigentlich immer nur höchstens 2x um... Danach tun sie mir leid ^^


----------



## DFY (22. Januar 2008)

In meinen Augen sind das einfach Leute, die in schweren Raids und Instanzen zu dumm sind zu spielen, deshalb ist denen langweilig und machen dann so einen Mist. PvP schön und gut, aber was bringt es mir mit Level 70 einen LvL 30er umzuhauen? Da steckt keine Herausforderung hinter, selbst wenn man mit LvL 70 ein miserables Equip hat, wäre das kein Problem. Das sind die Leute die nicht wissen was sie auf LvL 70 machen sollen, was ich persönlich absolut nicht verstehen kann, denn da gibt es so viel noch zu tun. Vor allem was für eine Zeitverschwendung lowies zu ganken, wo soll das bitte amüsierent sein.
Wenn ich das machen würde, wäre mir nach spätestens 5 Minuten total langweilig, also frage ich mich wo das belustigend sein soll. Vor allem geht der Spaß dann shcnell verloren für Anfänger und Lowies, gibt ja auch Leute die erst angefangen haben mit WoW, die müssen sich dann sowas mit kaum Ahnung reinziehen und das kann nicht sein.
Geht auf Schlachtfelder oder kämpft gegen Leute die ne Herausforderung wären, aber nicht Leute die mit einem Schlag tod sind!

Ich wäre klar für eine Regelung wo Ehrenpunkte abgezogen werden , pro Lowie kill -100 Ehre das wäre angemessen um diesen (was  nicht mehr mit PvP etwas zu tun hat) zu stoppen.

Mfg DFy


----------



## Arilanda (22. Januar 2008)

DFY schrieb:


> Ich wäre klar für eine Regelung wo Ehrenpunkte abgezogen werden , pro Lowie kill -100 Ehre das wäre angemessen um diesen (was  nicht mehr mit PvP etwas zu tun hat) zu stoppen.



Fände ich nicht so toll, mir gings schon paar mal so, das ich von Lows angegriffen wurde, dann darf ich mich da nicht mehr verteidigen sonder muss mich von den killn lassen? *g*. Ja sie machen ja nicht viel schaden, aber nach ner halben Stunde haben se auch Dich tot :>. Definiere Lows, 10 Stufen unter Dir ist der Spieler ja schon grau, oder warens 9, mhh ne ich meine 9. Oder meinst Du jetzt 30 Level? Früher gabs ja unehrenhafte Siege, wobeid as nur für NPCs galt.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (22. Januar 2008)

bin zwar net auf PvP sever aber da ist meistens ... ach was IMMER die sitiatuon mit dem Tagesquest in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel .
Ich nehm grad das Stadium ein. bin lv66 dann kommt ein lv 61 und hat PvP an .ich beweg mich zwar hab ihn aber nicht angegrifen , hab aber immer im hinterkopf das die nen 70 im schlepp tau (bin Jäger) also hab ich nen zauber gewirkt wo verstohlenheit aufdeckt .mußte auf den 61 hatten dass er mich nicht angreifen(was eingentlich unötig war , weil der mich sowieso nicht angeriefen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weil dann hätt ich in den himmel geguckt wo der sibzieger kommen wär.
jedensfall hab ich nur ein paar sekunden wärschäumt den buff wieder zu aktiviren da hat mich schon nen 70 schurke von hintten angegriefen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und erst dann kamm der andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
dann hatten sie eingenommen als ich auf dem weg zurück zu meinen körper war und die waren immer noch wenn ich nicht gewartet hätte bis die weg waren wär ich bestimmt noch mal 5 gestorben .
ich mein wenn ich ein allie getötet habe und dann eingenommen hab geh ich weiter weil der ja auch braucht! 

sind bestimmt fehler drin aber da kann man kaum was dagegen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (22. Januar 2008)

Wenn zbs ein 40er meinen 30er gankt, logge ich um, und ganke den anderen. Einmal habe ich nach 15min ganken 30min bei seiner Leiche gewarte, Gildenchat hilft hier.
Aber wenn ich mit dem 70er in der alten Welt bin, dann kille ich alle Allianzler (Bis auf Gnominen mit Büschelhaaren oder GNomenwarlocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - aber reite dannach weiter, ganken ist nämlich ... ;-)


----------



## Gias (22. Januar 2008)

Sry aber wer als 60-70er in strangle gankt bei dem ist was bei der erziehung falsch gelaufen
was bringt es denn? dem anderen nur frust und man selbst verschwendet nur seine zeit
oder geilt ihr euch auch daran auf wehrlosen leuten rumzuhauen?

faire kämpfe wo beide im gleichem lvl-bereich sind. sind ja noch wenigstens intressant
und man kann was dabei lernen aber 1hit kills von low-lvl spielern find ich einfach nur bekloppt
wenn ich mitspieler sehe, die sowas machen helf ich denen bestimmt nicht auch wenn sie dannach
selbt gecampt werden -selbst schuld


----------



## pandak1n (22. Januar 2008)

Ganking_on_sight schrieb:


> wie geil....wein²....
> 
> du findest pvp sollte auf pvp serverb verboten werden?
> 
> ...



Dass Du andere Spieler gerne ärgerst, ist Deine Sache. Vermessen finde ich allerdings, Dir einzubilden, dass  Du Leute zu ganken weisst, die 8h am Tag spielen. Ich verstehe PvP auch als Wettkampf. So gesehen müsste man vielleicht den Leuten grosse Bewunderung zukommen lassen, die es schaffen, sich an einer so eindeutigen Vorteilsituation zu ergötzen. Irgendwie krieg ich da das Bild des Hobby-Bodybuilders nicht aus dem Kopf, der sich selber seine Macht demonstriert, indem er Streichhölzer zerbricht. Stark...

Unterm Strich ist es natürlich schon so, dass man extrem viel im Leben erreicht hat, einen Char auf Level 70 hochzuleveln. Überbordende Euphorie sei also verziehen, kommt doch diese Errungenschaft mind. der Entschlüsselung der menschlichen Gene gleich...

Fakt ist, dass Blizzard solchem Verhalten wohl kaum Einhalt gebieten wird, da es relativ schwierig werden dürfte, einen Zug der menschlichen Natur zu unterbinden. Oder ist es was anderes, wenn in der Schule 5 Jungs auf den kleinen Dicken losgehen? Und ich höre irgendwen wieder selbstgefällig Darwins Namen ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Ematra (22. Januar 2008)

Wer sich klar macht, dass jeder einzelne Mensch die genetische Programmierung in sich trägt, etwas Konstruktives zu tun oder etwas Destruktives, kann die Frage eigentlich ganz einfach beantworten.

Leute, die ganken, sind wahrscheinlich ganz normale Menschen, so wie Du und ich. Vielleicht sogar solche, die im richtigen Leben keiner Fliege was zuleide tun würden, weil es gegen ihre Ethik verstoßen würde. Nur: Im Spiel bringt man ja nicht wirklich Menschen (Zwerge, Orks, Trolle etc. pp.) um, es ist eben einfach ein Spiel.

Da lebt man dann auch schonmal die Seiten seiner genetischen Programmierung aus, die man im richtigen Leben unterdrückt, um anderen (und damit am Ende auch sich selbst) nicht zu schaden. Im Rollenspiel bevorzuge ich eigentlich immer die eigenbrötlerischen, fiesen, bösen, gemeinen, extrem freiheitsliebenden Charaktere, die versuchen, selbst zu herrschen, statt sich unterzuordnen, die einem anderen auch noch dann ganz unverblümt die Wahrheit ins Gesicht sagen, wenn dieser ohnehin schon mit den Nerven am Ende ist. Weil das genau die Seite von mir ist, die im wahren Leben viel zu kurz kommt, wo ich weit mehr Zeit damit verbringe, mich in eine Gruppe zu intergrieren, die mir zugedachte Funktion zu erfüllen und anderen beizustehen, statt sie zu verletzen.

Wer auf einem PvP-Server spielt, tut dies entweder, um seiner dunklen Seite mal so richtig freien Lauf lassen zu können, oder er bettelt förmlich darum, das Opfer sein zu dürfen. Beides ist legitim. Nur weiß man´s ja eigentlich vorher. Dann darf man sich hinterher auch nicht beschweren. Übrigens der Grund, warum ich immer auf einem PvE-Server spielen würde. Ich bevorzuge die subtile Bösartigkeit gegenüber der offen proletischen.

Edit: Grins. Der Post über mir war ein wenig schneller als ich. Da war ich wohl derjenige, der Darwin ins Spiel gebracht hat, ohne allerdings seinen Namen zu nennen. Mit Selbstgefälligkeit hat das wenig zu tun. Es ist nunmal einfach Fakt.


----------



## Devilyn (22. Januar 2008)

Ach das hat ni mit langeweile zu tun^^

Ich hab damals auch alles Gekillt was Rot wa^^ ob es sich um nen greykill oder nen roxxor leet uber pwner war^^ alles mussde weg^^

Vllt. aber liegts auch an dem Aussehn der Allys das man einfach bösartig alles umhauen muss und das so schmerzhaft wie es geht^^

Und mir kann keiner erzählen das er es noch nie gemacht hat^^ sogar leute aufn pve server würden das tun wenn sie sehen das son lowie pvp an hat^^

ich persönlich finde ganken nicht verwerflich...........immerhin ist es open pvp^^
Und allys leben lassen is nich mein ding^^

so far^^


----------



## Riane (22. Januar 2008)

Mir ist sowas gestern wieder mal passiert! 
Ich mit meinem Twink (lvl 50 Shaman) in den verwüsteten Landen ganz lieblich (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) am Questen, bis irgend so ein dämlicher Pala (!) dachte, er müsste mich ganken. vier mal liess ich mich von ihm umnieten, bis ich echt keinen bock mehr hatte. Der Typ war so ein gimp pvp'ler mit s1 equipment. so ein richtiger bg dorsch.
ich hab dann also umgelogt und ihn erstaml so richtig schön zur sau gemacht (ich s2 items *harr-harr)! ihn ausgelacht als er tot am boden lag (ich hatte noch 95% hp) und wieder umgelogt. danach hatte ich ruhe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüssle


----------



## StolenTheRogue (22. Januar 2008)

langsam wird das thema ermüdent.
Es spielt jeder so wie er will.
wenn ich bock hab wen zu ganken mach ichs weil ich das ab und zu (ok ziemlich häufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sehr lustig finde.

wenn jemand damit ein echtes prob hat -aufhören zu spielen- WEIL -Just a game-
dieses frustrierte geheule is ja echt nich norm.
ich würde es verstehen wenn einer von euch in der schule ständig das pausenbrot gemopst bekommt oder auf der arbeit gemoppt wird...aber das hier ist ein spiel.

ALT + F4 can save ur day!!!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Wàrwitch777 schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Belästigungsbestimmungen:
> 
> ...



Die World of Warcraft Belästigungsbestimmungen gelten auf den PvP-Realms nicht


----------



## Lupinè (22. Januar 2008)

He he  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hier mal mein Senf dazu:

Ich finde es witzig, mal von nem Hordler zu hören "die bösen Allys Ganken mich".
Wenn ich als Ally daran denke wie oft ich im Levelbereich von 18 - 30, in nem Lowiegebiet, von einem mind. Lvl ?? Hordler gekillt wurde, muss ich ehrlich sagen dass mir der TE nicht wirklich leid tut.

Du bist auf nem PvP - Server wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, ich befinde mich auf deinem PvE - Server, und dort passiert das Gleiche.
Nur dass es dort die Allys sind die auf die Fratze kriegen und Gegankt werden. 
Wir nennen das auch Campen. 

Ich weiß allerdings aus Erfahrung, dass ich an einem Low Hordie vorbei rennen werde.
Ich will ich die kleinen ja nicht gleich verschrecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In diesem Sinne

die Lupi


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> muss ich ehrlich sagen dass mir der TE nicht wirklich leid tut.


Wenn ich deadlift richtig verstanden habe, dann ist er mitnichten auf Dein Mitleid scharf.
Ihm geht es eher um die Frage was in den Köpfen mancher Spieler vor sich geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lupinè schrieb:


> Du bist auf nem PvP - Server wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, ich befinde mich auf deinem PvE - Server, und dort passiert das Gleiche.


Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber wie ich bereits im letzten Post schrieb ist die Situation auf einem PvE-Server nicht im Mindesten vergleichbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (22. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem bei einigen ist... ja und wurdest du halt mal 15 min deines Lebens beraubt weil du gegankt wurdest. Denn wechsle auf Pve und gut ist da kannst selber entscheiden ob du willst oder nicht. falls dir sowas auf nem Pve server auch passieren sollte erstelle nen Horde/allichar schreib ihn an und  schreib nicht gleich "Hey du ***** hör auf mit der ******" sondern schreib einfach "hey kurze frage ich bin einer der lowies die du gerade in Strangle gekillt hast, kannst du mich verschonen so dass ich quests beenden kann bzw. annehmen ? wäre echt nett von dir" und jeder vernüftige wird dir sagen das er dich denn in ruhe lässt. kleine info funktioniert auch beim farmen ^^.

Aufm Pvp realm hast zwar net die chance sowas zu machen aber es gibt da auch mehrere möglichkeiten z.b. sich wieder zu beleben und dann sich hinzusetzen das ist in jedem Rollenspiel ein zeichen dafür das von dir keine Gefahr ausgeht. Natürlich wenn du provozierst mit irgendwelchen emotes denn bist selber schuld. eine weitere möglichkeit ist es das wegsterben einfach so weit wie möglich von der Leiche wiederbeleben und die beine in die Hand nehmen und dann in einem anderen Gebiet weiter leveln blizzard hat uns zum Glück ja viele Gebiete gegeben ^^. Du kannst aber auch stärkeren Leuten bescheid sagen z.b. gibt es fast auf jedem Server eine Gilde die sich mit Freude gerne zum einem kleinen open Pvp kampf anschließt. Schreib nem GM an und erzähle im von Corpse Camping was in deinem Falle ja absulut betrieben worde. Denn dies ist selbst auf einem PvP realm ab einem Gewissem Maße nicht mehr zulässig. 

und zum Thema Ganken warum sollte man das nicht tuen ? o.k an Lowies vergreif ic mich auch nicht weil ich finde solange die keine aggression mir gegenüber zeige mach ich denen auch nichts. Aber bei den meisten "Gankern" die in Gruppen auftreten handelt es sich um leute die gerne Open PvP betreiben und durch das lowies campen die Großen aus Ihren Verstecken in Shatt holen wollen denn was ist schöner als ein Spontanes 20 vs. 20 Open Pvp Match in Strangle ? 

naja soviel dazu.

Mfg Nesnah


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2008)

das ist der grund warum ich auf pve zocke.


----------



## womanizer (22. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...




also nietet mich einer um hole ich meinen grossen und jag ihn... 

ich weis nit, was ihr habt... is halt pvp-server... fangt da nicht mit regeln an...

oder geht direkt aufn pve... da habt ihr dann sowas nit...

und da nimmt sich keiner was... jeder hat ma nen kleinen umgehauen...

cya


----------



## Sinixus (22. Januar 2008)

Kommt darauf an wie ich drauf bin bzw. wie sich die anderen verhalten. 
Wenn ich am farmen bin (PvE Server) und mir geht ein Hordler am Wecker wird Schlangenfalle ausgepackt und Mob reingejagt. Mob gekillt und zuschauen wie sich Hordler mit den restlichen Schlangen abmühen darf.
(Schlangen ignorieren nach Mobkill das der Hordler nicht PvP geflaggt ist)

Gab aber auch eine Situation in den östl. Pestländern die anders ausging. 

61er Hexerwar geflaggt und wollte grad die Türme einnehmen als ich dort hinkam. Hab ihn gewähren lassen und abgewartet bis er fertig ist. Er ritt dann weg und blieb dann stehen. Hab ihm Jägermal draufgepackt was er auch verstanden hat und weitergezogen ist.

Bin aber eher weniger der Typ der gerne gankt. Eine Ausnahme waren vor kurzem zwei Hordler (38 und 40) die sich in Westfall mit Lowies ihren Spass erlaubt haben. Umgehauen, Pet auf aggressiv und bei der Leiche von dem einen abgestellt und beim anderen Schlangenfalle postiert. Nach dem dritten FH Besuch haben sie es dann aufgegeben.


----------



## Grivok (22. Januar 2008)

hmmm
was ich interessant finde sind situationen, die man ab und an erlebt wenn man mit seinem 70er unterwegs ist in low level Gebieten

war mit 70er Druide im Vorgebirge wegen der Kara-Quest.
Sehe nen 48er Ally-Hexer vorbeireiten in Richtung TM.
Also bin ich hinterher und in Katzen Stealth gegangen.
Und ja, als er nen lev 26er Hordler sieht steigt er vom Pferd ab und beginnt nen Schatenblitz auf den 26er zu casten.
Da ich sowas hasse, war der sofort tot.
Als er sich dann wiederbelebt hat, kam dann sofort NEIN und betteln, was ich absolut bizarr fand.
Denn offensichtlich wollte er nicht 5-10 mal zu seiner Leiche laufen, wollte aber dasselbe bei nem Hordler machen.
Naja, ich hasse Gangen, aber in dem Moment konnte ich nicht anders. Musste den 5 mal toeten, damit der lernt, wie man sich fuehlt wenn man von hoeheren Chars gekillt wird.


----------



## Lupinè (22. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber wie ich bereits im letzten Post schrieb ist die Situation auf einem PvE-Server nicht im Mindesten vergleichbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich dir empfehlen mal auf Das Konsortium zu kommen und es dir selber anzusehen.
Danach können wir gerne nochmal darüber reden.

Bis dahin gebe ich als die Klügere nach.

MfG 

die Lupi


----------



## millakilla (22. Januar 2008)

also ich bin auch auf einem pvp server, und ich habe absolut nix dagegen wenn mich einer killt, oder 2 oder 3 mal aber ab dem 4ten mal frag ich mich dan doch, ob dem jenigen davon einer abgeht...

ich bin mittlerweile auch soweit rot gleich tot egal welches lvl


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir empfehlen mal auf Das Konsortium zu kommen und es dir selber anzusehen.
> Danach können wir gerne nochmal darüber reden.


Einfacher wäre es wenn Du versuchen würdest mich argumentativ zu überzeugen.
Blättere auf Seite 6, lies mein Argument und erkläre mir, wo mein Denkfehler liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Aufm Pvp realm hast zwar net die chance sowas zu machen aber es gibt da auch mehrere möglichkeiten z.b. sich wieder zu beleben und dann sich hinzusetzen das ist in jedem Rollenspiel ein zeichen dafür das von dir keine Gefahr ausgeht. Natürlich wenn du provozierst mit irgendwelchen emotes denn bist selber schuld.


Genau das hilft bestimmt gegen die 12 - 15 jähren CS-Kiddies, battlenet-Freaks, LOLer, OMFGer, die wissen noch nicht mal was Rollenspiel ist!

Blizzard hat sich mit dem System - höher schneller, weiter und alles sehr einfach jede Menge leute an Bord geholt (Hauptsache die Abozahlen stimmen)

Die meisten kapieren ja noch nicht mal die Story. Es herrscht kein Krieg sondern ein brüchiger Waffenstillstand.

PS: Wer als 70er in einem Level 30-45 Gebiet Leute ganken muß ist eine arme Wurst

PPS: Mich würde mal das Geheule der Ganker interessieren, wenn der Punkt "Schandepunkte" (Handbuch S. 134) doch noch eingebaut wird


----------



## JusTg4m3 (22. Januar 2008)

Also bei mir isses so...

ich ganke wie ich grade lustig bin,wenn ich lust dazu habe ganke ich auch 20-30 mins,bei mehr wird mir die Zeit zu schade die ich lieber in das lvln oder farmen investiere. Diese Angewohnheit habe ich dadurch,dass ich selbst immer gegankt wurde, zwar nicht sehr oft,aber selbst wenn ich mit einem Char nur 1 oder 2 mal gegankt werde merk ich mir sowas und daran muss die andere Fraktion (in diesem Fall die Allys) dran glauben. Mich stört es nicht das sie mich ganken,ich wusste ja worauf ich mich eingelassen habe als ich auf einem Pvp server angefangen habe. Aber wenn ich von Allys gegankt werde, müssen die eben genauso dran glauben, egal auf welchem Lvl, ich leg mich auch mit Allys an die sogar paar lvl über mir sind.

Weitere Motivation : 

-Es ist lustig sie zu ärgern bis sie Verstärkung holen oder umloggen =) und dann holt man selbst noch ein paar Leute und dann gibts da ein schönes Geschlachte =)

-Und auf dem gleichen/ähnlichen lvl gibts dafür ja auch noch gleich ehre =)

-Allys vom Lvln abhalten gibt mir ein Gefühl den Allys geschadet zu haben,was meine Loyalität zur Horden Fraktion beeinflusst.Wenn ich Allys kille, habe ich teilweise das Gefühl ich helfe den Hordlern, ich gebe den Hordlern einen Vorsprung oder derartiges,was mich dann noch mehr begeistert diese Allianzler zu töten, selbst wenn sie erst Lvl 10 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (22. Januar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Genau das hilft bestimmt gegen die 12 - 15 jähren CS-Kiddies, battlenet-Freaks, LOLer, OMFGer, die wissen noch nicht mal was Rollenspiel ist!
> 
> Blizzard hat sich mit dem System - höher schneller, weiter und alles sehr einfach jede Menge leute an Bord geholt (Hauptsache die Abozahlen stimmen)
> 
> ...



Hin und wieder kommst du in so eine Gegend auf der  Durchreise oder weil du irgendwem irgendwo durchziehen sollst.
Hab aber auch schon Hilferufe gehabt das dort und da einer, zwei Hordler ihr Unwesen treiben. 

Aber jetzt mit Absicht und nur zum ganken in ein solches Gebiet zu reisen ist wirklich ein wenig arm. Aber dient wohl meist zum anlocken von 70ern.


----------



## _Gringo_ (22. Januar 2008)

JusTg4m3 schrieb:


> Also bei mir isses so...
> 
> ich ganke wie ich grade lustig bin,wenn ich lust dazu habe ganke ich auch 20-30 mins,bei mehr wird mir die Zeit zu schade die ich lieber in das lvln oder farmen investiere. Diese Angewohnheit habe ich dadurch,dass ich selbst immer gegankt wurde, zwar nicht sehr oft,aber selbst wenn ich mit einem Char nur 1 oder 2 mal gegankt werde merk ich mir sowas und daran muss die andere Fraktion (in diesem Fall die Allys) dran glauben. Mich stört es nicht das sie mich ganken,ich wusste ja worauf ich mich eingelassen habe als ich auf einem Pvp server angefangen habe. Aber wenn ich von Allys gegankt werde, müssen die eben genauso dran glauben, egal auf welchem Lvl, ich leg mich auch mit Allys an die sogar paar lvl über mir sind.
> 
> ...



AMEN BRUDER


----------



## sevi93 (22. Januar 2008)

Achso, ja für alle, die mich falsch verstanden haben:

Ich unterstütze kein Ego-Geganke. Sprich, dass sich jemand alleine auf die Socken macht, keine Freunde hat (weder ingame noch im rl) und dann im Alleingang Lowies killt. Das ist wirklic armseelig...

Wenn jedoche sagen wir Leute auf ner LAN sind, dann macht es ihnen mit Sicherheit Spaß.. Würde mir genauso gehen...

...wenn meine rl-Feunde WoW spielen würden ;-)

p.s.: Wird ja doch noch ne interessante Diskussion ^^

SMeAvNi


----------



## Alcasim (22. Januar 2008)

Dalmus, man kann es auch stark übertreiben, klar ganken ein paar weil sie sich toll fühlen wenn sie andere erniedrigen, allerdings ist nicht jeder der mal gegankt hat irgendwie psychisch gestört (So wie du es beschrieben hast).

Ausserdem, was ist schlimm einmal gegankt zu werden? Schlimmer wirds dann erst wenn man zusammentut und den Friedhof auch noch abcampt (wie im ersten Post beschrieben), allerdings sind dies eher seltenere Vorgangsweisen.

Und wie schon oft hier gesagt, wer nicht wirklich Zeit zum spielen hat und auch keine Lust hat gegankt zu werden, soll auch nicht auf einem PvP Realm zocken


----------



## Core.Wartex (22. Januar 2008)

Mimimimimi

Käse zum Whine?
Go PvE

Ist halt Zeitvertreib, meine Güte.
Und manchmal auch Hass auf Pinke Palas (Bloodelves)


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Dalmus, man kann es auch stark übertreiben, klar ganken ein paar weil sie sich toll fühlen wenn sie andere erniedrigen, allerdings ist nicht jeder der mal gegankt hat irgendwie psychisch gestört (So wie du es beschrieben hast).


Dann ist es etwas anders rübergekommen als ich es meinte.
Meine Intention war nicht allen Gankern zu unterstellen, daß sie psychisch gestört sind. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich habe auch mit Sicherheit nicht geschrieben, daß jeder, der mal irgendwie irgendwo gegankt hat gemeint ist.
Meine Argumentation war beschränkt auf Extreme-Ganking-Situationen wie diejenige, die Deadlift im Eingangspost beschrieben hat.


----------



## Lupinè (22. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es ist interessant was man hier so alles liest und wie wenige der Posts auf das eigentliche Thema eingehen.
> 
> Warum fühlen sich eigentlich so viele Spieler von dem Thema angesprochen, die auf einem PvE-Server spielen? Glaubt ihr wirklich ihr könntet das Problem nachvollziehen? Ihr geht in irgendeiner PvP-Situation mal eben auf den Balkon, raucht euche ein Zigarettchen und wenn ihr wieder an den Rechner geht seid ihr nicht mehr PvP-geflagggt und könnt in Ruhe weiterspielen.
> Ihr könnt nicht ernsthaft glauben, daß das vergleichbar wäre, oder?
> Das ist eher wie im Film "Soulman", wo der Protagonist am Ende einsieht, daß er eben trotzdem keinen Schimmer hat, wie es ist ein Farbiger zu sein, da er jederzeit hätte aussteigen können. **



Ok, du wolltest Argumente, hier sind sie.

Natürlich kann ich auf einem PvE Server, mich in ein Gebiet zurückziehen in dem es kein PvP Flag gibt.
Das Problem entsteht in Gebieten die Umkämpft sind.

Dort bist du automatisch PvP geflaggt.
Dies sind ab Level 18, fast alle Gebiete.
Dies bedeutet wiederum dass du ab Level 18 Futter für die Haie bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann stehen in diesen Umkämpften Terretorium die Highlevler rum und wenn sie dich einmal down haben, wirst du gecampt. 
Bist du zu der zeit nicht in einer "sehr" guten und sozialen Gilde, hast du ein enormes Problem.
Denn jedesmal wenn du dich wiederbelebst, an deinem Leichnam oder am Friedhof, wirst du direkt wieder umgehauen.

Na klar könnte ich in eins von der Allianz beherrschten Gebiete gehen, das Problem ist nur dass auch dort, zumindest auf meinem Realm, Allys rumlaufen, die wenn du von nem LvL 70 Hordi gekillt wirst sagen: "Na lass ihn doch, der ist immer hier."

Das nächste Problem besteht darin, dass du in diesen Umkämpften Gebieten deine Quests machen musst, um irgendwann mal im Level aufzusteigen.
Doch wenn in regelmäßigen Abständen dort die Horde einfällt, die Allys rum stehen und nichts tun, kommst du da nicht wirklich weit, denn du bist automatisch PvP geflaggt.

Sind dir das genug Argumente, oder willst du noch ein paar?

In diesem Sinne 


die Lupi


----------



## aquintos (22. Januar 2008)

Naja ich bin aufm Rp/PVP server und dort werden die hodler ständig in Strangle gegangt.
Ganken hat zwar nichts mehr mit PVP zutun aber egal.

Aber bei mir aufm server sind ( ich sag mal die großen ) sehr schnell viele hordler dort und nieten die ganker um.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß nicht wie es aufm reinen PVP server is aber Ganken find ich nicht in ordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Einmal killen ok dann schön weiterziehen und gut is , hat doch bestimmt schon jeder mal gemacht .




MFG AQ 


PS: Aber bei den allis is das ja normal in BG nichts zu stande bringen aber dann lowies ganken, ich sag nur klasse leistung.


----------



## Schörg3s (22. Januar 2008)

/leave PvP Server
/join PvE Server 
ganze einfach


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

Schörg3s schrieb:


> /leave PvP Server
> /join PvE Server
> ganze einfach



Schön. Hat mal wieder einer nur die Überschrift und die ersten zwei Kommentare gelesen.

...muss schon schön sein, denselben Unsinn zu posten wie 100 Leute vorher.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

ich könnte nei auf pve server spielen .. ein mänlicher nachtelfe lvl 40 hüpft um dich herum und macht /lol .. wer will bei sowas ned einfach bäm machen und ihm einen qualvollen tod nach streuschuss. eisfalle prep eisfalle geben? ;D


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Ok, du wolltest Argumente, hier sind sie.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich auf einem PvE Server, mich in ein Gebiet zurückziehen in dem es kein PvP Flag gibt.
> Das Problem entsteht in Gebieten die Umkämpft sind.
> ...


Ok, es tut mir leid es Dir sagen zu müssen, aber das was Du beschreibst ist kein PvE-Server.
Und ich hab mal kurz nachgesehen und mein Verdacht bestätigte sich...
Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich es Dir sagen soll, aber allem Anschein nach spielst Du überhaupt nicht auf einem PvE-Server... Bei mir wird Das Konsortium als RP-PvP-Realm gelistet. O.o
Ich hoffe ich schocke Dich damit nicht allzusehr. *tröst*

Nunja, zumindest läßt diese Erkenntnis meinerseits Deinen letzten Post dann doch in einem anderen Licht erscheinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok, Arygos ist ein PvE-Server, aber mit 20 hat man da wahrscheinlich noch nicht die größeren Erkundunstouren in umkämpfte Gebiete wie Strangle hinter sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich könnte nei auf pve server spielen .. ein mänlicher nachtelfe lvl 40 hüpft um dich herum und macht /lol .. wer will bei sowas ned einfach bäm machen und ihm einen qualvollen tod nach streuschuss. eisfalle prep eisfalle geben? ;D



Ich nicht...weil ich weiß, dass dann hinter dem nächsten Busch 5 lvl70 Allies/Hordler (tun sich beide nix) hervorspringen und bei mir BÄM machen ;-)

Ich kann solche Leute sehr gut ignorieren ;-)


----------



## badhcatha (22. Januar 2008)

dumm sind die gänker meist nicht, find es auch eine frechheit das jeder als assozial,doof oder ect hingestellt wird.

genauso könnte man auch beispielsweise sagen:
alle die sich gänken lassen, sind zu doof um zu kapieren das sie eben laufen müssen oder sie haben ingame keine freunde die ihnen helfen/bzw sie haben rl keine freunde die wow spielen und ihnen helfen.
aber auf das niveau will ich mich nicht wirklich und ernsthaft begeben

wie ich schon mal schrieb bin ich ein aktion=reaktionsgänker und soviel ich hier gelesen hab sind das einige ebenfalls.

weniger glaub ich auch das man sich dabei wirklich stark fühlt, wer das von sich wirklich glaubt wenn er einen tötet der 10 oder noch mehr lvl unter sich tötet der tut auch mir leid...

was das mit den angsteinjagen betrifft, das hat echt was. 
sitzt man beim reggen,ein kleiner hordi sieht ein, dreht um und rennt panisch in die nächste mobgruppe *rofl*
schuldige aber das ist echt oft viel zu lustig.

achso wer in seinem eigenen gebiet pvp geflakt ist hat sicherlich was auf den kerpols und braucht nicht schreien wenn er eben einen frustgängker in die arme läuft, man kann pvp eben wie schon beschrieben auch abschalten.
(was ich als eben so schlimm finde ist wenn 3-5 gleichlevelige auf einen zu rennen und ihn töten, ist genauso unfear wie das legen von lowies)


----------



## Slavery (22. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Zeitvertreibt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle über PvP auf einem PvP-Server beschweren.
> 
> ...




Seh ich auch so...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Dort bist du automatisch PvP geflaggt.
> Dies sind ab Level 18, fast alle Gebiete.
> Dies bedeutet wiederum dass du ab Level 18 Futter für die Haie bist
> 
> ...


Ganz einfache Lösung --> Schandepunkte

wenn man genug "graue" tötet bekommt EXP-Verlust, verliert das Zugangsrecht zu seinen eigenen Städten und wird von NPC`s beider Fraktionen angegriffen!

PS: So war es geplant wurde aber leider nie umgesetzt


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Zeitvertreibt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle über PvP auf einem PvP-Server beschweren.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: Wie so vieles im Leben kann man PVP auf eine faire und eine unfaire Art betreiben.


----------



## Qinggonjin (22. Januar 2008)

warum macht mans? 
WEIL MANS KANN!


----------



## Lupinè (22. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ok, es tut mir leid es Dir sagen zu müssen, aber das was Du beschreibst ist kein PvE-Server.
> Und ich hab mal kurz nachgesehen und mein Verdacht bestätigte sich...
> Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich es Dir sagen soll, aber allem Anschein nach spielst Du überhaupt nicht auf einem PvE-Server... Bei mir wird Das Konsortium als RP-PvP-Realm gelistet. O.o
> Ich hoffe ich schocke Dich damit nicht allzusehr. *tröst*
> ...



Nein hast du recht, ich hab mal wieder meine Chars durcheinander gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , peinlich peinlich.
Ok, hat sich die Diskussion ja erledigt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

Qinggonjin schrieb:


> warum macht mans?
> WEIL MANS KANN!



Ok, wenn ich Dich das nächste Mal im Supermarkt sehe, schütte ich Dir ein Glas Honig über den Schädel. Warum? Weil ich's kann! Und wehe Du beschwerst Dich.


----------



## badhcatha (22. Januar 2008)

Zentapher schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ich Dich das nächste Mal im Supermarkt sehe, schütte ich Dir ein Glas Honig über den Schädel. Warum? Weil ich's kann! Und wehe Du beschwerst Dich.


ääm ich glaub das steht in keinen vergleich.
wow ist ein spiel das wäre real und körperverletzung
also ein sinnloses komentar


----------



## Antilli (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich find das jetzt komisch...

Ich war selber gestern mit meinem 39-er Menschen Hexxer auf Nathrezim in Strangle und wurde von so imba S1-durch-BG-Ehre Schamis und anderen Noob-70-er gekillt. Natürlich sind darauf hin bald einige 70-er Allies angeflogen.

Trotzdem wurde ich sicherlich 15-20 mal Opfer. V.a. zum Kotzen, wenn da so ein lvl 35-er umringt von 5 70-ern dich umlegt, weil man ihm nix tun kann. Trotzdem waren 2-3 70-er Hordies dabei, die auf einen One-Hit verzichtet haben.

Später hat mich so ein Blutelfenpala, der Lvl 44 (also 5 Lvl über mir) hatte 2-3 mal geplättet. Dann wurde es mir zu bunt, habe meinen S2/S3 Hunter geholt und ein paar Lowies umgelegt. Ich fürchte aber, dass da ein paar "Unschuldige" dabei waren (das Risiko bei Multishot), habe mich dann aber bei denen entschuldigt und die Gegend gesichert. Ich habe nämlich gar keine Befriedigung, wenn ich Hordies kille, die 20 oder 30 Level unter mir sind. 

Für einen fairen Kampf bin ich immer zu haben und ganke keine Hordies, wenn sie grad im Mob-Fight sind. Das scheint nur auf Hordeseite Mode zu sein. 

Daher die Info an alle Hordies in Strangle (Nathrezim):
Wenn ihr euch mit meinem 40-er Hexxer anlegt, dann ist 1 Minute später ein böser, böser Hunter hinter euch, der euch wegpawned! Und wenn ihr auf euren 70-er umloggt, dann nehmt lieber ein paar Freunde mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde einfach, dass die Art und Weise, wie einer in WoW spielt (egal ob PvE oder PvP), Rückschlüsse auf den Charakter eines Menschen in RL zuläßt. Und solche Ganker sind mir unsympathisch - basta. 
Das sind wahrscheinlich solche Losser, die in der Schule, auf der Uni oder in der Arbeit gerade einen auf den Deckel bekommen haben und sich nicht wehren konnten. Und wollen diese Entäuschung einfach mit einem Wohlgefühl der Allmächtigkeit (also kill ich schnell einen, der sich nicht wehren kann) überwinden. Armseelig!


----------



## labbi (22. Januar 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so...


 
Omg peilts ihr endlich das der TE sich gar nicht wirklich darüber beschwert hat? 
Lesen -> Schreiben


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm ich glaub das steht in keinen vergleich.
> wow ist ein spiel das wäre real und körperverletzung
> also ein sinnloses komentar



...es zeigt aber, dass man nicht alles, was man kann auch wirklich tun muss/sollte.

Natürlich ist das nochmal ein anderes Kaliber...aber so ist das nun mal mit Vergleichen/Metaphern.


----------



## sevi93 (22. Januar 2008)

Ok, wir müssen uns hier aber nicht um Körperverletzung unterhalten...
...Ein Glas Honig über den Kopf geschüttet... *schmunzel*

P.S.: Sehr guter Vergleich im Übrigen...


----------



## Aelthas (22. Januar 2008)

Nun ich ganke zwar nicht. Finde es eher langweilig, aber wer auf nem PvP-Server spielt muss sich doch dessen bewusst sein, das er gegankt wird. Es ist ein Teil des Spiels und somit macht es doch auch ein wenig den Nervenkitzel auf nem PvP-Server aus das man sich immer umschauen muss ob einem ein 70iger irgendwie folgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nervig ist nur wenn Questgeber umgenietet werden... aber such is life.

Mein persönlich eigentlich lustigstes Gankerlebnis war auf Zuluhead: EIn Hexer hat mich zugedottet und im Fear gehalten, sein Magekumpel kurz vor meinem Ableben mich gesheept bis ich wieder voll gereggt war. Und dann das Spiel von vorn mindestens 5 Min bis ich mich mit Alt F4 "gerettet" habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich ziemlich assi aber ich hab mit meinen Kumpels drüber lachen können.

Also wenn ihr nicht gegankt werden wollt wechselt den Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aelthas/Frank


----------



## badhcatha (22. Januar 2008)

naja der te nicht aber einige andere hier, 
frag mich grade ob die sich auch beim mensch-ärger-dich-nicht beschweren wenn sie laufend geschmissen werden.
ich für meinen teil schmeisse da immer alles raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ja auch meinen kleinen bruder der 10 jahre jünger ist wie ich! der kennt ja auch kein erbarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ok da kommt auch kein 70ger pvp ele-schami der mich umhaut *lacht*

klar man kann,muss aber nicht, aber dann gehe ich auch nicht auf einen pvp server....
es herrscht nun mal ein kampf da zwischen ally und horde
*grübel* 
ist auch glaub ich der sinn des spieles oder warum sind horde und allys feinde?
unfear ja aber let´s play again


----------



## Zentapher (22. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> naja der te nicht aber einige andere hier,
> frag mich grade ob die sich auch beim mensch-ärger-dich-nicht beschweren wenn sie laufend geschmissen werden.
> ich für meinen teil schmeisse da immer alles raus
> 
> ...



Hm...Mensch ärger Dich nicht...ist schon etwas her, da ich ein etwas älteres Semester bin...aber gehört es nicht zu den Spielregeln die anderen Spieler rauszuschmeißen? ;-)

...und auch ein Kampf zwischen Allianz und Horde mag durchaus fair ablaufen (ich wiederhole mich, ich weiß).

Die meisten Leute haben auch durchaus kein Problem damit einmal von einem ??-Spieler geklatscht zu werden. Die meisten Leute haben auch kein Problem damit, von 10 Lvl-??-Spielern geklatscht zu werden.

Ich denke, man kann es den Leuten aber nicht übelnehmen, wenn sie sich durch ständiges Becampt werden gestört fühlen weil es ihnen aus eigener Kraft unmöglich ist, dieser Situation zu entfliehen. Die Freiheit des einen hört da auf, wo die Freiheit des anderen anfängt.

...und wenn ich in dauerhafter Weise nachhaltig daran gehindert werde, das Spiel so zu spielen wie es Spaß macht, dann stellt das für mich eine Einschränkung dar.

Klar, log um, wechsel den Server...ich möchte mir aber nicht von andere Spielern vorschreiben lassen, wann ich welchen Char wo spiele.
Ich mochte die Spannung, die Open-PVP brachte. Das vorsichtige "Um-die-Ecke-lünkern-ob-auch-kein-Ally-da-ist" beim Questen. Spannend. Darauf verzichte ich jetzt, da ich in der Tat den Server gewechselt habe. Open-PVP auf nem PVE-Server...naja, reden wir mal besser nicht von. ;-)

Vielleicht kann man es auch einfach nicht allen rechtmachen...aber drüben reden und seine Meinung vertreten sollte drin sein ;-)

So, ich hab alles gesagt was ich zu dem Thema sagen konnte und verabschiede mich jetzt aus der Diskussion ;-)


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2008)

also das ist ja wohl kein pvp wenn man andere leute killt wenn sie keine chancen haben.
hm härtester fall von ganking was mit untergekommen ist:

hab mal ausversehn pvp angemacht und net wieder aus und wurde von nem mage gekillt.

hm war mal mit nem freund in süderstade (ja wir sind echte gangster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
naja ein 34er dudu griff mich außem stealth an nachdem ich 4 wachen gekillt hab....naja neben seiner leiche nach nen fight gegen nen 53 schami gehabt( wir warn 51 und 52)

die grp eines freundes wurde vorm BSF am eintreten gehindert. zwerg jäger hat einen gekillt der ihn aus fun angegriffen hatte. hm die konnten den net rezzn weil der zwerg schlangen gecastet hat..

und angriff auf den flugmeister von tarrns aber das wras auch schon


----------



## Rebelter (22. Januar 2008)

ich spiel auch auf PVP server und das gerne... ich mag die Freiheit...
eigentlich bin ich immer der, der gegankt wird da mir die Zeit dafür echt zu schade ist..
und das war auch lange her sspiel nur noch auf 70er und auf twinks kein bock...und wenn jemand gegankt wird geh ich au nicht helfn ... prinzipiell net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganker sind die, die zu oft selber gegankt wurden oder nichts besseres zutun haben oder mal bisschen Spass haben wollen (obwohl so lustig is es net)... also für mich heissts auch ROT = TOT da ich auch oft gegankt wurd.. aber nur wenn sie in der nähe sind... so arm bin ich net iwo hin zu gehenum zu ganken wenn dan mit dem anderen primären Ziel...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu


----------



## illidarius (22. Januar 2008)

ist normal auf pvp server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch gut so
ich ma das selber ganz gerne^^


----------



## MadMax24 (22. Januar 2008)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob es vll überlesen habe, aber bisher hat noch keiner erwähnt, dass es vll auch was positives sein kann, das ganken. Weil solange die leute auf nem PVP-Server lowies nieder machen, können sie keine Menschen im RL nerven, schikanieren oder sonstiges. Bin auch noch lowie auf nem PVP-Server, und lass diese Prozedur regelmäßig über mich ergehen, aber aufregen lohnt nicht...einfach aus dem weg gehen und gut ist...


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

MadMax24 schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht ob es vll überlesen habe, aber bisher hat noch keiner erwähnt, dass es vll auch was positives sein kann, das ganken. Weil solange die leute auf nem PVP-Server lowies nieder machen, können sie keine Menschen im RL nerven, schikanieren oder sonstiges. Bin auch noch lowie auf nem PVP-Server, und lass diese Prozedur regelmäßig über mich ergehen, aber aufregen lohnt nicht...einfach aus dem weg gehen und gut ist...


Hm, interessanter Ansatz. Man könnte verhaltensauffällige Jugendliche einfach vor einen Rechner setzen, ihnen einen 70er mit PvP-Equip geben und sie in Strangle aussetzen.
Ok, es wäre gegen die AGB, aber da es sich um eine therapeutische Maßnahme handelt drückt Blizz bestimmt ein Auge zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (22. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...



"Was ich hier nicht will sind Flames und Sprüche wie: 
Wer halt mit 70 sonst nix reißt, geht lowbies ganken." stimmt aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich persönlich kille hordler die keine chance haben (ob low lvl oder schlecht equipt) nur wenn ich damit einem anderem alli helfe den der hordler grad angreift.
oder wenn der typ meinen twink gekillt hat, dann gank ich den auch so 5 mal (neulich zb ein fall: /hi, /hi ich [bin lvl 68 schamane und der hordler war lvl 70 hunter und noch nen 68iger krieger]. naja ich queste halt in ruhe und auf einmal als ich noch so ca 40% hp hatte kam der hunter und schoss mich tod +einmaliges ganken. der krieger der dies gesehen hatte fing nun an sich an meiner leiche mit dem hunter zu gesellen. -> ich logg auf main um, kill beide, nach dem 3. kill hat der krieger rs geschafft und den hunter hab ich noch ein paar mal killen müssen bis er den auch genutzt hat. dann konnte ich in ruhe mit meinem twink weiterquesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weil leute die andere von hinten killen und dann noch versuche zu ganken kann ich auf den tod ned ausstehen und dann schlag ich sie halt mit den eigengenen waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (22. Januar 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> PvP server eben ^^ da geht es eben um den Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde! So läuft das eben im Krieg, da gibts öfters mal 5v1 Gefechte nicht war? Wayne wie alt die anderen sind! Wenn euch das Konzept des Fraktionskrieg nicht gefällt, ist pvp server eben das falsche ...




OMG, es gibts keinen Krieg mehr zwischen Horde und Allianz!!!! Der ist lange vorbei!!!!


----------



## Premutos (22. Januar 2008)

Außer langeweile und Spass am nerven wird's da wohl keine Gründe geben..
Als ich mit meinem Main in Tarren's und später Schlingendorntal war, dachte ich mir auch, wenn ich 70 bin mäh ich alles nieder.. mach ich aber nicht, weils mir dann doch zu blöd ist und ich irgendwie überhaupt keine Lust dazu habe, lowies umzukloppen. Höchstens, wenn ich jetzt mit meinen Twinks in den genannten Gebieten unterwegs bin und ich gegankt werde.. dann halt mal schnell umgeloggt und zurückgegankt... aber auch nur, wenn's wirklich unfair zuging... sprich ?? oder Überzahl. Dann kann's allerdings auch mal passieren, dass ich andere umhaue.. z.B. wenn jemand mit Lvl 50 in Tarren's rumläuft... dass kann ja nur einen Grund haben und zum questen ist der bestimmt nicht da..


----------



## Sinthorios (22. Januar 2008)

Mich nervts eig. auch wenn ich geganked werde, aber bei mir is zufall ob ich nen lowie kill, manchmal helf ich ihm den mob zu killen und zieh weiter und manchmal kill ich ihn, also kommt drauf an wie ich grad gelaunt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (22. Januar 2008)

Du spielst halt auf einem PvP-Server. Ich werde die Leute nie verstehen, die sich das antun. 
Wenn du in Ruhe questen willst, dann geh auf einen PvE-Server.
Und wenn jetzt das Argument kommt, dass PvE-Server für Weicheier sind oder dir dort etwas fehlt, dann hör auf zu heulen, weil du gegankt wirst. Ist halt so.


----------



## crizbee (22. Januar 2008)

hi

das thema is so alt wie wow bzw onlinespiele wo es pvp gibt.

sie machens weil sie dich damit kontrollieren können sie haben macht 
über dich das treibt diese typen an.

ich habs immer so gesehen wer im pvp gegen gleichwertige 70er nichts reisst der muss sich eben die 20-30er vornehmen damit er mal pvp erfolge feiern kann.

wer damit nicht leben kann so wie ich zb
der wechselt halt auffn pve server und schon ist ruhe.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Marthuk (22. Januar 2008)

Aber echt leute...schaut euch ma die geschichte von warcraft an...horde und allianz könnten eigtl friedlich zusammenleben (naja,mit ausnahme der untoten vielleicht xD )
und das als begründung zu nehmen um so etwas armseliges wie ganken zu betreiben,ist wohl kaum gerechtfertigt.

klar das es pvp auf nem pvp server gibt,das macht mir auch viel spaß.aber wenn ich (als 70er) einen sehe der 5lvl+ unter mir ist,oder einen der grade von mobs angegriffen wird/grade am reggen ist,da hab ich dann auch keinen bock den zu killen weil es einfach unfair ist.auch in wow ally-horde gibt es sowas wie fair-unfair.
und man muss sich vor augen halten das da ein realer! mensch hinter dem ist den man gankt.von wegen ''nur ein spiel''. wenn man gankt geht das gegen den der spielt.der fühlt sich dann bestimmt nciht toll.
es gibt bestimmt welche dies verdienen,so pvp-twinks von denen ich ma garnichts halte,oder leuten die selber ganken,aber wenn ich mir vorstelle da sitzt einer, der vielleicht den ganzen tag arbeiten war und ma ne stunde entspannen will, und das wegen so nem schwachsinn nicht kann,oder eine alleinerziehende mutter die endlich mal zeit dazu findet zu spielen (jaaa,ich hab schon einige in wow getroffen! ), da will ich denen doch auch nicht den spaß verderben.

und zu guter letzt : ganken ist feige!da gibts eigtl nix dran zu rütteln...der gegner kann sich ja net wehren, also ist das feige 

Zitat (Wiki) : Als feige wird daher jemand oft vorwurfsvoll bezeichnet, wenn er es an Mut fehlen lässt und/oder den Konsequenzen seines Handelns ausweicht. (Minder schwer wöge es, als furchtsam oder zage bezeichnet zu werden.) Ein feiger Mensch ist ein Feigling. Besonders Kinder und Jugendliche lassen sich allerdings ob einer solchen Bezichtigung oft zu zweifelhaften Mutproben verleiten.

Naja,ganken is nich besonders mutig oder?


----------



## schmiedemeister (22. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...


1. Mir ist das auch passiert und ich hätte fast meinen schreibtisch deswegen kaputt gemacht so sauer war ich...
2. BIG sry aber das folgende muss ich einfach loswerden
ALLIS SIND FEIGE!!!!!!! 
das ist so und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern da allianzler KEINE würde haben ....
Sie werden auch NIE ehre besitzenobwohl sie sie bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man kann nur hoffen das sie eventuell doch irgendwann echte ehre erhalten und nichtmehr auf die lowis rumhacken weil sie NIE warsong gewinnen^^ FÜR die HORDE


----------



## Tolan (22. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. Mir ist das auch passiert und ich hätte fast meinen schreibtisch deswegen kaputt gemacht so sauer war ich...
> 2. BIG sry aber das folgende muss ich einfach loswerden
> ALLIS SIND FEIGE!!!!!!!
> das ist so und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern da allianzler KEINE würde haben ....
> ...



Omg was für ein Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht nur schlecht sondern auch noch peinlich .


----------



## schmiedemeister (22. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Zeitvertreibt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle über PvP auf einem PvP-Server beschweren.
> 
> ...



PvP aufm PvP server ist OK!!!!! aber lowies killen... das ist dass einzige das schlimmer ist als sich gold zu kaufen und oder acc kaufen


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ALLIS SIND FEIGE!!!!!!!
> das ist so und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern da allianzler KEINE würde haben ....
> Sie werden auch NIE ehre besitzenobwohl sie sie bekommen
> 
> ...



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausnahmen gibts keine.


----------



## schmiedemeister (22. Januar 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Omg was für ein Post.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry wenn cih die wahrheit sage ... ok werde heute oder morgen mal gilde zusammentreiben das wir das amchen wenn du so daherredest und dann werden wir das machen und dann wird es auch geflame geben und das steklle ich mir so vor... /g hey solche dummen hordler campen mich könnt ihr mal kommen bitte sonst komme ich hier nicht weg... also kommt mal BITTE her. oder /g ach **** (sterne selber gemacht weil viele in WoW schimpfen) hordler killen mich immer ich werde niewieder Schlingendorntal gehen solche ****noobs sollen mal BG gehen und dort allis killen die auf dem level sind 

Also : es wäre genau das selbe... vll ein bissi mehr geflame oder weniger...

und wenn jmd meine posts stören soll mir eine privatnachricht schicken...
MfG von mir

und an die moderatoren sry für offtopic




Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. 
Ausnahmen gibts keine.

danke!!!!


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2008)

> ALLIS SIND FEIGE!!!!!!!
> das ist so und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern da allianzler KEINE würde haben ....
> Sie werden auch NIE ehre besitzenobwohl sie sie bekommen biggrin.gif
> man kann nur hoffen das sie eventuell doch irgendwann echte ehre erhalten und nichtmehr auf die lowis rumhacken weil sie NIE warsong gewinnen^^ FÜR die HORDE


Jop, und für so dumme posts fange ich sogar gern an horde zu ganken...obwohl ich aufm PvE server spiele. Ganken ist auf PvE (fast) unmöglich und wenn dann ist derjenige selbst schuld^^.

Ich find open PvP in WoW eh sinnlos, weis net warum da Leute auf PvP realms gehen, wo ja schon fast klar ist das sie abgefarmt werden und es schwerer haben. WoW ist PvE, PvP ist maximal beilage und total unbalanced (wie man ja am ganken erkennt)

Von daher: selbst schuld. wer nicht damit leben kann, sollte den realm wechseln.


----------



## Hinack (22. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Zeitvertreibt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle über PvP auf einem PvP-Server beschweren.
> 
> ...



Jo, is echt nur Zeitvertreib. Aber PvP kann man Das nicht wirklich nennen (finde Ich persönlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
(Jetzt kommt das große Aber)
ABER wenn ein Highlevler meinen Twink gankt logg Ich natürlich um und ganke zurück. Ich denke, dass wird jeder der einen 70er hat so handhaben, wenn dann nunmal andere low lvler in der Gegend haben sie Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Hinack


----------



## Ingfra (22. Januar 2008)

Da ist mir gestern was Lustiges passiert, ich bin allein unterwegs (lv45) und auf einmal steht ein ?? Hordler und ein lv44 Hordler vor mir. Ich hab mir schon überlegt wo der nächste Friedhof ist, da begrüsst er mich. Ich grüße freundlich zurück, will den zweiten Hordler begrüßen und greif den aus Versehen an. Die waren schon am Weitereiten, und ich wollte auch wegflitzen. Dann bin ich doch stehengeblieben und hab gedacht, killt mich, ich habs verdient. Was sie dann auch getan haben.
Hat zwar wenig oder nix mit dem Thema zu tun, ist mit aber grade eingefallen     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calimorxx (22. Januar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das kann man auch von der Horde Sagen beim Jägerlager stehen auch öfter 70 er rum die die lowies verhauen. 

wenn ich im schlingendorntal twinke hole ich mir meinen 70er Main daher um im notfall umzuloggen.

das mach ich aber nicht wenn einer mit gleichem lvl mich umhaut......nur bei höheren lvln.

Ich glaub nicht, dass man das an einer fraktion festmachen kann.... Kleingeister gibt es auf beiden seiten.

Das dumme ist das diejenigen die lvl wollen den spass verlieren.

Aber Schlingendorntal war schon immer schlimm.


----------



## Arahtor (22. Januar 2008)

Naja wir hatten nen rush auf OG vor und sind übers schlingendornental. Dort haben wir gewartet bis alle da waren und so lange haben wir halt den Hordenstützpunkt dort leergeräumt. Tja wer gerade zu der zeit da lvl wollte , hatte ziemlich schlechte Karten. Ein paar Hordis haben sich noch in den Zeppellin gerettet den wir eigentlich nehmen wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (22. Januar 2008)

@Schmiedemeister Genau auf diesem geistigen Niveau spielt sich auch das ganken ab.Man beachte die Signatur.


----------



## Ingfra (22. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Jop, und für so dumme posts fange ich sogar gern an horde zu ganken...obwohl ich aufm PvE server spiele. Ganken ist auf PvE (fast) unmöglich und wenn dann ist derjenige selbst schuld^^.
> 
> Ich find open PvP in WoW eh sinnlos, weis net warum da Leute auf PvP realms gehen, wo ja schon fast klar ist das sie abgefarmt werden und es schwerer haben. WoW ist PvE, PvP ist maximal beilage und total unbalanced (wie man ja am ganken erkennt)
> 
> Von daher: selbst schuld. wer nicht damit leben kann, sollte den realm wechseln.



Du wirst leider nie in den Genuss der Angst im Nacken kommen, wenn du von ner Übermacht verfolgt wirst, oder das Adrenalin wenn der Kampf knapp ausgeht.

Schade eigentlich, für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (22. Januar 2008)

Haben mal im Vorgebierge stundenlang Lowies gegankt WEIL:
Wir (4Mann) uns für die ganzen Ganks von früher rächen wollten,wir ziemlich zu und im TS² waren (ne Mordsgaudi: Guck ma da drüben,ma sehn ob ich nen Crit neibatsch (bitte mit Gelalle vorstellen)) und die BG's da down waren (ja sowas gabs wirklich mal)! war richtig lustig und ja wir wollten auch so whines provozieren deshalb haben wir das solange gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (22. Januar 2008)

Ach die Allies habens doch nicht anders verdient..

FÜR DIE HORDE!


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2008)

Und wieder mal einer jener seltsamen Zufälle...
Da schau ich gerade mal nach, was es im Realmforum so Neues gibt... und was finde ich?
Da startet jemand einen Thread mit dem folgenden Post:


> Hi allerseits!
> 
> Vorneweg: Es ist ein ziemlich ehrgeiziges Projekt das ich plane, und es wird auch sicher einigen nicht gefallen. Wem es nihct gefällt...bitte ignorieren und Thread verlassen.
> 
> ...


Ohne weitere Worte...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Das ist die Lösung:

So bald ein Highlevel Char ein Lowlevel Gebiet betritt einfach in ein Huhn, Schaf, Schwein, Ratte oder sonst was verwandeln und das problem mit dem ganken ist gelöst!


mmmmh - mom ich glaub das war ein anderes Spiel .....


----------



## Arkoras (22. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und wieder mal einer jener seltsamen Zufälle...
> Da schau ich gerade mal nach, was es im Realmforum so Neues gibt... und was finde ich?
> Da startet jemand einen Thread mit dem folgenden Post:
> 
> Ohne weitere Worte...



Ok, dazu fällt mir auch nix ein, es sei denn er meint einen Ally oder einen Goldbot.


----------



## derpainkiller (22. Januar 2008)

Man ganked andere Leute weil man's kann! Aber ich ganke eher selten Leute, wenn dann nur in bestimmten Gebieten wie zB Vorgebirge des Hügelland's oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist genau *das* auf PvP Servern angesagt, ansonsten geh auf PvE Server !


----------



## Valinar (22. Januar 2008)

Die horde ist überhaupt nicht besser dumme gibts auf beiden seiten.
Aber es gibt überall ausnahmen sogar viele!


----------



## AmokStylzz (22. Januar 2008)

bist du der 70er schurke der den /1 channel in Nagrand die ganze zeit voll gewaynt hat? xD

gestern hieß es aber ich werde von EINEM schurken gagankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (22. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Korrekt. Zeitvertreibt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle über PvP auf einem PvP-Server beschweren.
> 
> ...



Weil das überhaupt kein PvP ist (kein faires zumindest). Leute die sowas machen bekommens einfach auf 70 nicht gebacken gleichhohe zu killen. Spieler die ganken sind einfach nur sau arm. Cool wirds dann ab 60 wenn welche dich killen wollen und du schaffst es sie zu töten. Meistens /w ich sie dann durch nen Freund an und lach sie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## anorianna (22. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, solche Threads gibt es inzwischen in diesem Forum in der gleichen Anzahl, wie Sterne am Himmel.
Und für jeden dieser Sterne gibt es Dutzende von Kometen, wenn ich die "Geh halt auf nen PvE Server"-Flamer einmal so benennen darf, die den Thread umschwirren und ihre, bestimmt ernst gemeinten Kommentare (Sie sind schließlich pR0_G@|\/|eRzZz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) abgeben.

Die einfache Antwort auf deine Frage ist, dass manche Leute, sobald sie 70 sind, meinen, sie sind noch mehr pR0_G@|\/|eR, als sie sowieso schon sind und das auch allen "Kleinen" zeigen müssen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ein- oder zweimal schon einen grauen Hordler umgekloppt hab, wenn er mir im Weg stand und ich (damals als Holy-Priest) grade in einem bg 17mal getötet wurde.
Das waren Einzelfälle und es war aus reinem Frust.
Wenn allerdings das organisierte Verbrechen in Form der pR0_G@|\/|ErzZz meint, nur noch "Kleine" umkloppen zu müssen, dann verschwenden sie damit, wie du am Anfang schon gesagt hast, nur ihre Zeit und vor allem derer, denen sie, ganz ökonomisch gedacht, später auf dem bg die Rübe einhauen wollen.

Also ein Aufruf an alle pR0_G@|\/|ErzZz:

Erhaltet euch einschlagbare Schädel und schlagt erst drauf, wenns auch nen bisschen Ehre gibt!!!

MfG
Ano


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

Gabs nicht mal so etwas wie ruchlose Morde?

Und wenn man zuviele hatte konnte man ne bestimmte Zeit lang nicht mehr in die
Städte seiner eigenen Fraktion

Jaa das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Gabs nicht mal so etwas wie ruchlose Morde?
> 
> Und wenn man zuviele hatte konnte man ne bestimmte Zeit lang nicht mehr in die
> Städte seiner eigenen Fraktion
> ...


Ruchlose Morde waren nur für graue NPCs und hatten außer Ehrenabzug keine Konsequenzen!

Die Schandepunkte die du meinst und die im Handbuch aufgeführt sind wurden nie eingebaut


----------



## Gyrlin (22. Januar 2008)

Alle beschweren sich das se mit lvl was weiß ich von nem 70er umgemäht werden.

Leudeeeee alle bescheuert oder was ?
Das IST PvP.  ! Wer damit nicht klarkommr -> PvE-Server ...

Immer diese unnützen Threads ...

Was bringts den 70ern ? Gute Frage ... Die andere Fraktion in die Hölle schicken ?!?
Iss nunmal so aufm PvP-Serv.

Nicht weinen, weiterspielen.


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ruchlose Morde waren nur für graue NPCs und hatten außer Ehrenabzug keine Konsequenzen!
> 
> Die Schandepunkte die du meinst und die im Handbuch aufgeführt sind wurden nie eingebaut




Was?! 

So ne sauerei da hat mich mein Handbuch glatt angelügnert!

Aber warum sind die Schandepunkte nicht eingeführt worden?
Ich finde das war ne klasse Idee...


----------



## Sivsiv (22. Januar 2008)

Was dem TE da wiederfahren ist, ist mir mit einem Twink neulich auch passiert am Jaegerlager.

10 minuten spaeter flogen 15 gelbe Punkte auf der Karte Richtung Strangle und 5-6 Hordler waren so schnell in ihrer Basis, dass wir leider mit dem Zepelin hinterher mussten.

Das ist ein PvP-Server.

Wahre Stärke kommt nicht von dir alleine, sondern von deinen Verbündeten.
Würde irgendjemand in meiner Gilde gegankt, stuenden garantiert im naechsten Moment alle verfuegbaren Gildies an seiner Seite. Genau das macht doch den Reiz aus.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> So ne sauerei da hat mich mein Handbuch glatt angelügnert!
> 
> ...


Blizzard will halt jede Menge Kunden und da nimmt man halt alles was kommt! Die haben doch schon bei den ruchlosen Morden rumgeheult

Guck dir doch die Community an, da würden 80% nicht mehr in die eigene hauptstadt kommen


----------



## Arkoras (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> So ne sauerei da hat mich mein Handbuch glatt angelügnert!
> 
> ...



Weil es dann auch welche geben würde, die einen anderen höherstufigen Char angreifen würden und wenn er sich wehr dann Ehre verliert?
Oder einfach weil das ganken einigen Spaß macht und die zahlen ja alle brav, ohne das ganken wäre wow nicht mehr so spaßig und Blizz könnte KUNDEN VERLIEREN!!! Neiiiiiiin, das lässt Blizzard sicher nicht zu!!!!$$$$$$€€€€


----------



## Kujon (22. Januar 2008)

naja, wers machen möchte - sein ding, ist kein grosser leistungsausweis, aber spass wird der oder diejenige sicher haben (wenigstens auf seinem niveau^^)

ich machs nicht, ausser ich wurde selber von einem höherleveligen gegankt - dann packe ich auch gern mal mein pvp-char aus und räche mich angemessen^^

aber zum topic: ist nunmal ein pvp server, mit dem muss man rechnen - sonst hat man die pve-server, da wird das zwar auch gemacht, aber nicht so häufig und lange nicht effektiv, da halt nur wenige pvp aktiviert haben...

aber zum ding mit dem ganken: als ich mich das allererste mal bei wow auf eredar, einem pvp server eingeloggt habe und mich als untoter im startgebiet rumgetrieben habe, tauchte plötzlich ein komischer ??-epic equipter ally auf und bespuckte die lv. 1 - 10 chars...darunter auch mich! ich hatte natürlich noch keine ahnung, wer oder was das war, war aber von der rüstung und allem doch sichtlich beeindruckt.

mir konnte noch nichts passieren, da mit dieser stufe das pvp noch nicht aktiviert ist, habe aber sehr schnell rausgefunden, wie man im allgemeinen channel nach hilfe schreit. ging auch nicht lang und zwei hordler sind angerückt und haben den innert wenigen sekunden gekillt. ca. 10 min. später habe ich eine wirklich epische schlacht zwischen hordlern und allys erleben dürfen, keine ahnung, wieviele von jeder fraktion da waren, aber sauviele...

was ich damit sagen will: auch wenn die aktion sinnfrei scheint, kann sie doch der auslöser sein für eine richtige open-pvp schlacht, wie ich sie gern wiedermal erleben würde...wie früher im bollwerk oder XR, wo kleine pöbeleien, grosses ausgelöst haben und zu ultimativen fun führten

sehts auch von dieser seite, es kann auch fun bringen, muss halt nur mal kurz auf den 70er umloggen und ein paar kumpels mobilisieren, dann wirds sicher lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (22. Januar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Blizzard will halt jede Menge Kunden und da nimmt man halt alles was kommt! Die haben doch schon bei den ruchlosen Morden rumgeheult
> 
> Guck dir doch die Community an, da würden 80% nicht mehr in die eigene hauptstadt kommen


stümmt, wäre aber lustig zum teil *lach* 
stell mir grade vor wie ich in darnassus reinkomme und alle npc´s auf mich einhauen, hat was, vorallem wenn ich da erführchtig wäre


----------



## Arkoras (22. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> stümmt, wäre aber lustig zum teil *lach*
> stell mir grade vor wie ich in darnassus reinkomme und alle npc´s auf mich einhauen, hat was, vorallem wenn ich da erführchtig wäre



Na klar, dann machen das 40 Leute und killen ihren eigenen Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (22. Januar 2008)

Interessant ist wie sich das ganze entwickelt hat...

Zig Leute die offensichtlich meinen Post nicht gelesen oder verstanden haben, mich aber schön angreifen wollen.

Die Universallösung: Log um hol dir Freunde und dreh den Spieß um.
Mal von dem "ich stell mich damit aufs selbe Niveau Faktor" abgesehn gings mir darum gar nicht.

Wer sich nur mal die Mühe gemacht hätte meine Chars anzusehen hätte gesehn das mein 70er sowohl ne andere Fraktion hat, als auch auf nem PvE Server sitzt.
Nur Allianz oder Horde angreifen war auch nicht das Ziel.

so btt.
Es gäbe durchaus Lösungen in dem System.
Lineage bzw Lineage 2 machts vor (meine zumindest es war Lineage).

Die arbeiten mit PK(PlayerKill) Punkten, positive und negative.

Erster Auslöser: 
Wer greift an
Zweiter Auslöser: 
Welches Level greift welches Level an.

Greift dich ein Lowbie an, holzt du ihn um und es passiert gar nichts(außer das er sich die Radieschen von unten ansieht).
Greifst du einen Lowbie oder AFK Spieler an, wirdst du rot geflaggt und rutscht in die negativen Punkte (glaub -3 waren das, positive sind immer nur +1).

Mehr negative Punkte --> Exp/Ehren Verlust bis hin zur Sperre der Skills etc.
(Genau kenn ich das System nichtmehr, waren nur "aus dem Hirn" Werte)
System berücksichtigt auch Partys oder "PvP Leech" Gemeinschaften.

Also übertragen: 
Ein 30er greift einen 60er an, ein 70er kloppt den 60er runter, der 30er setzt den Todesstoß.




Arkoras schrieb:


> Na klar, dann machen das 40 Leute und killen ihren eigenen Boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den kleinen Knirps in SW wollt ich eh immer schon mal umhaun....


----------



## Caliostra (22. Januar 2008)

Ganking von low level Chars auf PVP - Servern, das ist eine niemals endende Story. Wenn man sich hier so die Antowrten durchliest, dann kann man eigentlich drei große Gruppen feststellen: 1.) die erste Gruppe, die das auf nem PVP Server als normal ansehen, und sich darüber aufregen, das sie die low lvl Chars darüber ärgern und die mehr oder minder intelligente Empfehlung aussprechen, auf einen PVE - Server zu wechseln, 2.) die Gruppe, die sich ebenfalls darüber aufregen, und mehr oder minder intelligente Lösungen für das Ganking von low lvl Chars haben, 3.) die Gruppe, die versucht, eine Antwort auf die Frage des TEs zu finden, die Gruppe, die in der Minderheit ist. 

Fakt ist, das auf einem PVP - Server der Schwerpunkt nicht auf dem Questen liegt, sondern eben auf dem Kampf zwischen den Fraktionen Allianz / Horde. Insofern hat die erste Gruppe recht; denjenigen, denen das nicht behagt, sollten den Servertyp wechseln. Die Idee mit den Schandmorden halte ich für nicht schlecht, aber die damit verbundenen Probleme (programmiertechnischer Art) ständen in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Effekt. Ein gewisser Ehrenkodex wäre hier nicht schlecht; solange ich als High LvL Char keine Low LvL Chars umniete, sofern ich nicht angegriffen werde, bekomme ich am Ende der Woche soundsoviel Ehre gut geschrieben. Ergo wären die "kleinen" dadurch beschützt, und die Großen könnten sogar noch daran verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die BGs wären in dem Falle nicht betroffen, da man sich da nur mit gleichwertigen Chars kloppt. 

Warum nun gegankt wird, die Antwort kann man sich sparen; es gab hier schon genug Antworten, die alle zutreffen / nicht zutreffen, und zwar für beide Fraktionen. IMHO halte ich allerdings weniger die Intelligenz des jeweiligen Spielers für ausschlaggebend, sondern sein Alter. Je jünger der High lvl Char Spieler ist, umso eher haut er mal auf den low lvl Char rum, ganz nach dem Motto, guck ma was ich alles kann. Vielleicht wäre es ganz sinnvoll, die Altersgrenze für WoW herauf zu setzen, am besten auf ein Alter jenseits der 18.


----------



## Drezy (22. Januar 2008)

Böse sein macht Spaß


----------



## Aversin (22. Januar 2008)

ich muss nun doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auch schon öfter mal ein lowie gekillt, ja und warum? hmmm...sagen wir es mal so, wenn man vor ner Ini wartet und man wird immer zu angegriffen und getötet und schafft es nich mal in die Instanz, dann loggt man halt mal um und dreht den Spieß!

Das ist PvP, und ehrlich gesagt, ich find sowas nichma schlimm...mein gott, dann werde ich halt mal 10mal hintereinander gekillt, na und umloggen und anderen char weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und des öfteren mach ich das auch so, ich reite durchs schlingdorntal, wink den allianzlern zu, winken diese zurück, reite ich weiter, winken diese nich zurück, ärger ich sie halt ein wenig :-P

das ganze ging auch ma soweit, da hab ich nen Alli zugewunken in BB, der hat zurückgewunken und hat immer gezeigt, dass ich ihm folgen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihm dann ne ganze Zeit beim questen geholfen! War ne lustige Sache!

Also beim nächsten mal einfach Cool bleiben und abwarten...die verlieren schon irgendwann ihre Lust dran^^


----------



## Ruudey (22. Januar 2008)

naja.. das genannte bsp is natürlich extrem wenn die noch dazu am FH auf dich warten... aber ich mein^^ wenn man, auf dem langen weg nach lvl 70, des öfteren einfach so umgenietet wird... dann mach reit ich auch nicht immer an den leuten der anderen fraktion vorbei... warum sollens die  anderen leichter haben :> ausserdem könnts ja der twink von dem sein der mich gekillt hat :>


----------



## naked92 (22. Januar 2008)

Char transfer auf PvE server hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frankymk (22. Januar 2008)

Sie ganken dich weil sie angst haben das du 70 kommst und du sie dann weghaust die feigen schweine


----------



## Wàrwitch777 (22. Januar 2008)

Antilli schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach, dass die Art und Weise, wie einer in WoW spielt (egal ob PvE oder PvP), Rückschlüsse auf den Charakter eines Menschen in RL zuläßt. Und solche Ganker sind mir unsympathisch - basta.



./signed


----------



## Farodien (22. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mich noch an den Release von BC erinnern, alle in die Scherbenwelt....und die Allies alle am heulen wenn man sie gekillt hat und am Betteln das man sie nicht killt, damit sie doch schnell auf 70 leveln können....und heute stehen sie in Strangle/Hillsbrat und ganken die Twinks oder verderben den neuen den Spass am Spiel.
Leider kann ich nur aus Sicht der Horde schreiben, weil ich noch nie einen Allie gespielt habe.

Durch das geganke  bin ich mittlerweile auch soweit, das ich keinen Allie ( +/-2 Level) mehr stehen lasse wenn er meinen Weg kreuzt. Das liegt aber auch daran das sie es lustig finden an Portsteinen vor Ini´s die Porter zu killen, oder immer dann erst da sind, wenn man bei 20% Leben angekommen ist und dann geben sie einem den Rest.

Ich habe zumindest nur sehr selten erlebt, das ein Allie ausser mit unfairen Mitteln oder 10 Level über einem, alleine einen Hordler angegriffen hat.

Letztens erst wieder, bin Farmen in Nether, bettelt mich ein Dudu (65) mich an nichts zu tun, hatte nichtmal den gedanken daran verschwendet dem was zu tun, weil ich auch in TS war und meine Gedanken woanders waren, naja ich zurück gegrüßt und ca. 15 min später der gleiche Dudu mit seinem 70er Hexerkumpanen hauen mich während der Manapause um.......was meinst was los ist wenn mich das nächste mal jemand begrüßt? Dann kläre ich ihn gleichmal über die Revierzugehörigkeit auf!

Ich selber sehe in dem lowlevel geganke auch eher Leute die ihr RL nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, den so ein Primitives verhalten entspringt nicht einem Kiddiehirn, ausser es sind Kiddies die von zuhause her etwas wenig Anstand mitbekommen haben, und dann sind wieder die Erwachsenen schuld......aber bevor ich mit meinen Kindern was mache schiebe ich sie lieber vor den Rechner/ Konsole ab und habe meine Ruhe. Leider eine sehr traurige und erschreckende Mode die da aufkommt.

Man sollte die die PVP Wertungen wie schon beschrieben und wie anderweitig schon erfolgreich angewandt einführen.... 10 Level unter einem 100 Ehre abziehen und das natürlich pro Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Dunham (22. Januar 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> Man sollte die die PVP Wertungen wie schon beschrieben und wie anderweitig schon erfolgreich angewandt einführen.... 10 Level unter einem 100 Ehre abziehen und das natürlich pro Kill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja und wenn dich ein pvp twink oder iner der 9 lvl höher ist gankt? du rufst nen gildenkolegen der 100minus ehre bekommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (22. Januar 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> naja und wenn dich ein pvp twink oder iner der 9 lvl höher ist gankt? du rufst nen gildenkolegen der 100minus ehre bekommen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso 100 Minus, ersteinmal gibt es eine Staffelung, und nach deiner Rechnung hole ich von Haus aus einen Gildenkollegen der immer +10 Level des Gankers ist!? Würden ja auch -3 reichen um einen Allie vollständig alleine zu vernichten^^

Nein im Ernst da hast dich etwas vertan, macht ja nichts.


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Char transfer auf PvE server hilft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Man kann keinen Transfer von einem PvP auf einen PvE Server machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (22. Januar 2008)

jo ich hasse sowas auch ... aba naja ich lass mich drei ma killn und dann hol ich meine drei mage kumpels und dann wars das wenn ich dann weiter queste und die 5-6 gekillt wurden kommen se an und les nur >Spieler< Entschuldigt sich bei euch und geht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lösung dazu: einfach nen anderen char zocken ; Umloggen ; 70 auf seiner Fraktion Fragen ob er kurz hilft ; Wo anders questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UD_Excentric (22. Januar 2008)

Nun ich glaube dies Problem kennt wohl so ziehmlich jeder kleine Hordler der in strangelthron questen will ... nur bin ich jetzt kein KLEINER sondernein GROSSER hordler und weil ich früher so schlimm geganbkt wurde hau ich inzwischen aus rache auch gerne mal lowbie allis um ... aber ganken is echt unter aller sau dazu haben hordler einfach zu viel ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Man kann keinen Transfer von einem PvP auf einen PvE Server machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch kann man


----------



## LethalDoze (22. Januar 2008)

aufm Zirkel (RP) regen auch immer die ally 70er auf. wenn lowlvl chars duelle vor OG machen einfach z.B. moonfire drauf und dann sind se halt beim geistheiler... kindisch woswas hab mir dann nally gemacht und ihn angesprochen why er das macht und er hat gesagt, ja weil wir arathi immer verlieren. hab ihn dann halt n bisschen verarscht und letztes wochenende, weils wieder zeit war und n bisschen aus rache dann städteraid gemacht. der hat sich auch gut gelohnt am schluss stands dann 4:0 stadtbosskills für die horde trotz 1/4 minderheit.
@ topic: nich unterkriegen lassen

rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und FTH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (22. Januar 2008)

Ich les das, denk mir "Verdammt das kommt mir doch bekannt vor".

Erklärung folgte:



> haben auf Nathrezim Nessingwarys Expedition belagert.




Als Nathrezim-Spieler kommt mir das natürlich sehr bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Leute haben einfach nur langeweile, als ich meinen Twink dort levelte kam auch ein Ally an und meinte mich zu quetschen, als ich mit meinem Main da war und ihn tötete waren es schon wieder 4 70ger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das nervt auf nathrezim wirklich sehr...


----------



## TheNanc (22. Januar 2008)

Mit mir wurde dass auch gemacht, ich ach es jetzt auh. Normal oder?

Deshalb isses ja pvp?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da muss ma drüberstehen! Nem GM schreibeb wegen PvP auf nem PvP server, wie lame is dass denn?!

Dann darfst da ned spielen. Is zwar ned sooo schön wenns im großen STil passiert und man keine Möglichkeit hat abzuhauen,aber so is dass Leben.


----------



## xinhun (22. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...


mimimimi?


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Doch kann man



Nein kann man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



xinhun schrieb:


> mimimimi?



Danke auf diesen wahrhaft sinnvollen und aufschlussreichen Kommentar habe ich 
die ganze Zeit gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icab (22. Januar 2008)

Nypha schrieb:


> Wir sind auf einem pvp bzw ich bin auf einen weil ich open pvp AUF FAIREN NIVEAU will wo man auch sein KÖNNEN unter beweis stelle kann/muss



määääääääääääääääääää

wow =|= skill


----------



## Zinksoldat (22. Januar 2008)

also mal meine meinung
ich habe meinen ersten char auf nem pve server gezockt und hab dann auf nem pvp server angefangen.
natürlich ist es doof wenn nen 70er vorbei kommt und zack ist man tot aber wenn man lv 70 errreicht hat ist man nunmal mächtig und das zeigt man gern.
jetzt denk bitte nicht das ich leute gange.
für mich ist einmal killen k aber so wie beschrieben leichen zu campen find ich unnötig.


----------



## Schamll (22. Januar 2008)

ich stimme dem gm zu bist auf nem pvp server und da bist selber schuld einfach mal ausloggen und nen anderen char spielen oder pause machen aber wie mir scheint kannst du das nicht


----------



## Náyla. (22. Januar 2008)

"Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn!"
Wenn sich alle an dieses Motto halten würden, würden wir nur noch blind und zahnlos durch die Welt wanken.

"Wenn ihr gegankt werde, loggt um."
Erklär mir, wie ich das tun soll, wenn ich nur einen einzigen Char auf dem Server habe?

"Wechsel auf einen PvE-Server."
Solche Kommentare geschehen, wenn die Personen einfach nicht nachdenken und irgend einen Quatsch schreiben. *Das steht hier nicht zur Debatte!*

"Ich spiel zwar nicht auf einem PvP-Server, *aber*..."
Die Einleitung disqualifieziert diese Meinungen direkt, weil die Unterschiede zwischen PvP und PvE Servern gigantisch, ja gar utopisch sind. (In dem Sinne jedenfalls)

"Was geht in den Köpfen von Gankern vor?"
Genugtuung. Das Gefühl des Siegens. Egal mit welchen Mitteln. Warum schummeln manche Schüler bei Arbeiten? Warum cheaten Spieler bei CS? Warum spielen nicht alle fair?
Das kann ich dir sagen: der Mensch ist ein Geschöpf, dass verlieren absolut nicht ab kann. Falls das aber doch passiert, muss er dieses Gefühl irgendwie kompensieren. Manche schlagen vor den Tisch, andere schreien einfach auf. Und andere gehen halt in Lowie-Gebiete und ganken eben diese Lowies. (Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Ganker sind Verlierer)
Das sorgt dann für Genugtuung.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Januar 2008)

Wenn man nicht mehr von PvP auf PvE transferieren kann ist das ziemlich neu.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur umgekehrt von PvE auf PvP geht nicht


----------



## Neotrion (22. Januar 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Genau die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch JEDES Mal. Habe ich gestern auch wieder im Vorgebirge erlebt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich finde es auch immer nur traurig wenn 70er in lvl gebieten von 25-60 kommen und die killen...
haben die dann nix besseres zutun? sry, aber wer geht einfach schon in ein lowlevel gebiet nur um die anderen zu killen die 30 stufen untern einem sind? Für mich sind das nur noob's und daher schreibe ich dann immer über Emote folgendes: [Name] meint, dass [Gegnername] zu behindert und zu schlecht ist um solche auf seinem Level zu legen. Daher muss [Gegnername] in Low-Level Gebiete gehn um da auch mal zu gewinnen...


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Für mich sind das nur noob's und daher schreibe ich dann immer über Emote folgendes: [Name] meint, dass [Gegnername] zu behindert und zu schlecht ist um solche auf seinem Level zu legen. Daher muss [Gegnername] in Low-Level Gebiete gehn um da auch mal zu gewinnen...


Schön nur bringts nix, weil die andere Fraktion das nicht lesen kann. Deine selbst generierten Texte kann nur ein Spieler der eigenen Fraktion lesen. 
Ansonsten geht das nur mit den von Blizzard vorgefertigten Emotes. Wenn es so einfach wäre könnte man sich mit der Gegenfraktion ganz einfach unterhalten.^^


----------



## Neotrion (22. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schön nur bringts nix, weil die andere Fraktion das nicht lesen kann. Deine selbst generierten Texte kann nur ein Spieler der eigenen Fraktion lesen.
> Ansonsten geht das nur mit den von Blizzard vorgefertigten Emotes. Wenn es so einfach wäre könnte man sich mit der Gegenfraktion ganz einfach unterhalten.^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt hasst mir die stimmung versaut...
aber ich könnte ja ein Makro machen, z.b. so:
H O R D E N   S T I N K E N ....

das geht, oder?
das schreie ich dann gaaanz laut heraus^^


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2008)

Naja der andere sieht dann einen Roten Text in einer nicht bekannten Sprache^^


----------



## Neotrion (22. Januar 2008)

aber hab auch schon Hordies die auch so mit abständen (z.b. H A L L O) geschrieben haben und wir es verstanden haben...

magie.....


----------



## Mamasus (22. Januar 2008)

du kannst es auch aus RP-Sicht sehen, im Krieg nietest du die nachwachsenden Truppen um, nun kommen sie in WOW wieder und wieder, also killst du sie ständig und so kommen sie nicht weiter vom lvl und equip her...   Also RP-Technisch ist das so erklärt und wer jetzt heulen will, kann dies tuhn!


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Januar 2008)

also ich muss sagen das sich das wohl alles irgendwann so ergeben hat... warum andere leute ganken kann ich mit sicherheit nicht sagen. ich kann nur sagen warum ich ganke:

Angenommen ich gehe farmen und mich nerven mal wieder ein paar allys dabei (als holy weinste da halt) und  hauen mich um und  sind der meinung sogar nen feuer neben meiner leiche anzumachen um sich die nächste halbe stunde zu beschäftigen, rufe ich meine gildenkollegen... diesind immer zur stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es kann dann durchaus mal sein das ich in meiner wut auf meinen schurken umlogge nach stranglethorn gehe und mir dort gezielt opfer aussuche, da sie es mit mir nie anders gemacht haben... nach dem kill stealth, wieder kloppen, wieder stealth... solange bis ich mich befriedigt hab und die wut raus ist.

fazit: es gibt 1000 gründe warum leute ganken...

Lösung: einfach mal umloggen oder für 5 min ausloggen... denn hab selbst ich keine lust mehr^^

btw: andersrum hab ich auch gute tage, gehe nach elwynn und helf lvl 13er beim questen... 

kommt eben drauf an... stimmungssache..

und da ich als lowie früher oft gekant wurde kill ich eh aus prinzip jeden lowie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Januar 2008)

hmm ganker? kiddys (egal obse welche sind vom alter)!!

die sind irgendwie krank im hirn.

wenn ich en hordi treffe treff ich ihn critisch bisser umfällt... dann geh ich weiter treff ich ihn noch mal liegt der wieder! hatters dann immer noch net geschnallt  naja BANG!  ab dann is langweilig und ich ignorier ihn^^

ganken ist keine umgangsform für mich ...


----------



## Ambraka (22. Januar 2008)

Ich ganke mit meinem PVP Char auch alles denn dafür hab ich ihn mir gemacht. Für das ganze PVE Gedöns hab meine Chars auf PVE Server. Ihr wollt Ruhe dann transt auf PVE und merkt nach einiger Zeit wie langweilig das da ist. Beim hochspielen meines Schurken wurde ich auch arg gegankt aber es is mir egal gewesen umloggen auf PVE Server da bisl farmen 20min später zurück fertig was so schwer daran. Dafür isses halt en PVP Server sich hier zu beschweren is arm.


----------



## Dunham (22. Januar 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> Wieso 100 Minus, ersteinmal gibt es eine Staffelung, und nach deiner Rechnung hole ich von Haus aus einen Gildenkollegen der immer +10 Level des Gankers ist!? Würden ja auch -3 reichen um einen Allie vollständig alleine zu vernichten^^
> 
> Nein im Ernst da hast dich etwas vertan, macht ja nichts.


vll ists aber ätzend wenn zb in meiner gilde grad keiner da ist der so nen twink hat und außerdem dauert es  ewig ohne epic mount etc zu so einem ort zu kommen.

mein vorschlag wär die alten ränge etwas umzufunktionieren.
wenn man graue horlder killt bekommt man einen unehren haften sieg.
pro tag wird aber auch einer abgezogen und wenn man trotzdem 100 erreicht hat wird einem der rang abgesprochen bzw für eine gewisse zeit beschlagnamt (man kann zb für 1ne woche dann keinen rang anzeigen lassen)


----------



## NightCreat (22. Januar 2008)

ich spiele auf einem pve server bin 70 und greife oft westfall späherkuppe an und wenn da noch die lowies pvp anmachen dann geht mir immer das herz auf^^ dasist so lustig die zu killn wenn die sich dann vor ihren bildschirmen aufregen xD das ist einfach nur geil^^ besonders den flugmeistern zu killn dann kommt keiner mehr weg ^^


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Ich ganke nur in den seltesten Fällen. Wenn z.B mein Twink ständig belagert wird. Sonst hat man eigentlich sehr  viel Ruhe mit mir, wenn man mich trifft und questet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings werd ich sehr schnell gereizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn, dann habe ich langeweile, z.B. wenn ich auf Raidinvite vor SSC warte mit ein paar Gildenleuten^^


----------



## Dunham (22. Januar 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> ich spiele auf einem pvp server bin 70 und greife oft westfall späherkuppe an und wenn da noch die lowies pvp anmachen dann geht mir immer das herz auf^^ dasist so lustig die zu killn wenn die sich dann vor ihren bildschirmen aufregen xD das ist einfach nur geil^^ besonders den flugmeistern zu killn dann kommt keiner mehr weg ^^


spielereien mit lowies sind ja noch lustig aber sie einfach umzumähen ist irgendwie moralisch nicht vereinbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gedankenkontrolle oder sowas + ingi funitems ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambraka (22. Januar 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> spielereien mit lowies sind ja noch lustig aber sie einfach umzumähen ist irgendwie moralisch nicht vereinbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe der war gut moralisch nich vertretbar löl
Dassen Game ihr interpretiert da viel zu viel rein


----------



## Darkunit (22. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...



für mich ist das erst das geile an wow. denn wo sonst kann man so gut sein können beweisen. man holt paar 70er bzw logt eben um. und dann gehts los 10v10 mit diesem lager als base- macht dies nich die pvp server zu pvp-servern?!^^ also für die lowies ist das vllt nicht so schön, aber so hat man wenigstens einen ansporn zu lvln =DD

Mfg Darkunit


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Januar 2008)

also leutea ls iditoten zu beschimpfen, nur weil sie auf einen PVPserver andere töten, egal ob man in der überzahl oder das opfer ein lowie ist, das ist schon echt krank und erreicht den grenzwert des debilismus.

nochmal, PVP ist nicht für jedermann, ich selbst habe 2 jahre auf pvp server gezockt nur aus dem nervenkitzel jederzeit andere anzugreifen oderangegriffen zu werden. allein die kämpfe vor mc waren haarsträubend (priester haben bewusst den maintank per mind control in die lava hüpfen lassen).

aber jtzt zock ich auf einem normalen server, da kann ich in ruhe questen und lache die leute aus die mit 70 auf einem zu reiten, abhüpfen und pvp anmachen, nur zu merken, das der lowie grad nicht pvp on hat.

schon komisch wenn sich jemand über pvp (auch wenns unfair ist) beschwert das auf einem pvp server passiert.


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kann man doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<-----Ist jetzt verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xento (22. Januar 2008)

Ich ganke selbst mal gern Hordis aufem Ele besonders gern Fette Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach das meist aus langeweile aber dann auch net lang 10 15 mins (meistens hauen se eh ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dunham (22. Januar 2008)

Ambraka schrieb:


> hehe der war gut moralisch nich vertretbar löl
> Dassen Game ihr interpretiert da viel zu viel rein


ich fand das irgendwie überzeugend^^
naja und es ist zwar ein game aber man sollte die anderen spielern schon als menschen behandeln, da es ja auch menschen sind die am anderen ende der leitung hocken. 
was glaubst du warum es sonst verhaltensrichtlinien gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evril (22. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es zwar auch nciht korrekt das 10 allys die ganze zeit lowies ganken, aber ich machs leider auch manchmal aus langeweile ;D ich greife eig immer jeden ally an der mir übern weg läuft egal ob 10 oder 20 lvl über mir es macht einfach spaß......


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> <-----Ist jetzt verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann gehe mal auf Blizzards Webseite, dort steht alles in den FAQ´s.


----------



## Ähmm (22. Januar 2008)

Ha! Natürlich wusste ich das bereits und 
wollte nur deine Aufmerksamkeit testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gut junger Padawan du hast den Test bestanden.


----------



## Mangur (22. Januar 2008)

Die Frage des Threaderstellers habe ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. 

Ich denke, dass viele Kleingeister es machen (kleine Chars umhauen), weil es mit ihnen gemacht wurde. Gibt bestimmt auch welche, die auf die Art gestauten Frust abladen. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es eine gewisse Erregung bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit PvP hat das nichts zu tun. Versuch doch mal als 20er Chars einen 70er im Duell zu besiegen ... Der 70er kann seelenruhig auf Klo und einen Kaffee kochen ...

Gestern hatte ich ein seltsames Erlebnis:

Ich hatte endlich bei einem Zubehörhändler dieses Gyrodings gefunden, da ich mir mit meiner Hexe (LvL 58) die Stoppuhr holen wollte. Dann klingelte das Telefon und ich stand da halt rd. 45 min beim Questgeber rum und habe den questenden Allychars gewinkt, damit diese merken: kein Ganker.

Ich war gerade am Telefon am fachsimpeln über den Hexer bezüglich der Skillung. Plötzlich greift mich ein Krieger Stufe 57 oder 58 an. Ich lasse mich hauen und denke: Na, der wird doch aufhören ... tat er nicht ... also Schreckengeheul, Erschöpfung, Furcht, Dots und Pet drauf. Krieger tot.

Ich telefonier weiter und gehe etwas von der Leiche weg. Der Kreiger hatte sich wohl hinter dem Hügel belebt und greift mich mit rund 70% Life an. Also wieder das obige Programm ... Krieger tot.

Ich meinte zum Kumpel am Telefon, ich geh mal lieber weg, sonst geht das so weiter und wir können nicht in Ruhe telefonieren ... letztendlich haben wir gewettet, ob er nochmal kommt oder nicht. Nach dem 4 oder 5 Tod des Kriegers bin ich dann zum Hordestützpunkt weil es mir einfach zu blöd wurde.

Aus diesem Erlebnis abgeleitet: No Brain = Ganker. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass dann Chars in der Range um 35-45 drunter zu leiden hatten.

So long


----------



## Denewardtor (22. Januar 2008)

ist sogar auf RP-PVE Servern nicht besser, ich bin mit meinem Krieger auf Die Silberne Hand und in der Arena von Gurubashi hats mich schon immer ausserordentlihc gestört! Da gabs wenn die Kiste kam ne Zeit lang mehr 70er als 30-42er^^... Sagen, dass es Noobs sind kann ich nicht, kenne von da so einen Schurken der mit der Gilde Illidan down hat, aber ich glaube der gewinnt nie gegen einen S2Krieger und findet deshalb, die Kleinen ärgern zu müssen vllt. Die sagen einem immer, dass sie nichts zu tun haben und es aus Langeweile machen, aber dann könnten sie sich mal gegenseitig kloppen statt der lowies...


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ha! Natürlich wusste ich das bereits und
> wollte nur deine Aufmerksamkeit testen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja selbstverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ähmm schrieb:


> Gut junger Padawan du hast den Test bestanden.


Was jung angeht, da ist das wohl relativ zu sehen^^ Denke mal schon das ich hier weit über den Durchschnitt bin.


----------



## Gefinex (22. Januar 2008)

nun, mich nervt es auch... wobei es auf dem Echsenkessel noch relativ human ist. Aber die grunsätzliche Frage: Warum ganken? Antwort: Weil ich es kann!

ist halt low-ini feeling ... nur mit allys.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich persönlich ganke nicht, zumindest nicht grundlos. wenn ich sehe wie einer lowis ganked dann hat er bei mir auch nix besseres zu erwarten. 
würde aber nie auf die idee kommen im schlingendorntal auf die player-jagd zu gehen....


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Januar 2008)

wer hier sagt, das ganker kein brain haben und dazu kleingeister sind, der hat selber nicht alle taschen im schrank.


----------



## Mangur (22. Januar 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> wer hier sagt, das ganker kein brain haben und dazu kleingeister sind, der hat selber nicht alle taschen im schrank.



Das musst Du mir nach meinem gestrigen Erlebnis mit dem brainless Allykrieger erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (22. Januar 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> * alle taschen im schrank.*



aha Taschen im Schrank


----------



## DaMosha (22. Januar 2008)

Marthuk schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt : ganken ist feige!da gibts eigtl nix dran zu rütteln...der gegner kann sich ja net wehren, also ist das feige
> 
> Zitat (Wiki) : Als feige wird daher jemand oft vorwurfsvoll bezeichnet, wenn er es an Mut fehlen lässt und/oder den Konsequenzen seines Handelns ausweicht. (Minder schwer wöge es, als furchtsam oder zage bezeichnet zu werden.) Ein feiger Mensch ist ein Feigling. Besonders Kinder und Jugendliche lassen sich allerdings ob einer solchen Bezichtigung oft zu zweifelhaften Mutproben verleiten.
> 
> Naja,ganken is nich besonders mutig oder?



Wenn du schon mit Wiki anfängst denk nochmal nach, nen lowie zu killen ist nicht feige.
Feigheit kommt von einer Entscheidung in der man Mut aufbringen kann oder eben feige ist.

Wenn man jedoch jemanden gankt gibt es dabei keine alternative *mutige* Wahl, daher is dies auch nicht feige.
Das Verhalten mag nicht nett und für manche auch nicht ehrenvoll sein, aber feige ist was anders

edit:

Wiki:

-Feigheit ist zunächst die Neigung, sein Handeln durch Angst oder Furcht bestimmen zu lassen[1]. Sie ist ein seelischer Zustand, in dem sich jemand aus Furcht einer Gefahr, dem Schmerz oder dem Tod nicht stellt

-..habitueller Zustand des Gemüts, in welchem sich der Mensch vor Gefahren oder Schmerzen in dem Grad scheut, daß dadurch einesteils seine Freiheit und Thatkraft gelähmt, andernteils sein Gefühl für Ehre und Schande abgestumpft wird.

-Feigheit wird meistens als ein Laster angesehen, als ein menschlicher Wesenszug, der aus physischer oder moralischer Schwäche die Furcht vor der persönlichen Gefahr in den Vordergrund stellt.


----------



## Sinixus (22. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch kann man



> Welche Art von Realmtransfers werden bei dem kostenlosen Charaktertransfer zugelassen?
> Wir möchten, wenn möglich, sicherstellen, dass die Ursprungsquellen und die Zielrealms Realms derselben Art sind (Normal auf Normal, PvP auf PvP, RSP auf RSP etc.). Es kann allerdings vorkommen, dass ein "PvP auf Normal"-Transfer angeboten wird, sollte dies notwendig sein.



PvE auf PvP ist nicht möglich.


----------



## sevendays5 (22. Januar 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> aha Taschen im Schrank


 taschen oder tassen ist doch egal, leute zu beleidigen weil ihr handlungsweise nicht deiner gleicht/gerecht wird heisst das nicht, das du hier popeye spielen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaospala (22. Januar 2008)

macht spaß, ich ganke auch immer in der hoffnung einen heulthread zu kriegen


----------



## DaMosha (22. Januar 2008)

Mangur schrieb:


> Die Frage des Threaderstellers habe ich mir auch schon oft gestellt.
> 
> Ich denke, dass viele Kleingeister es machen (kleine Chars umhauen), weil es mit ihnen gemacht wurde. Gibt bestimmt auch welche, die auf die Art gestauten Frust abladen. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es eine gewisse Erregung bringt
> 
> ...



Der Allykrieger hat niemanden gegankt oder is das schon der fall wenn man nen 58er als 57er angreift?

Daher nobrainer = ganker -----> Schwachsinn

Manche Spieler spielen net so gut / schlau, kann passieren, dass er dich 5 ma langreift und du ihn killst, was ja auch net so schwer ist wenn er auf 70% ist, aber mit dem Thema hat dein Text nichts zu tun, außer dass du erwähnt hast das du nicht gankst, was nach 14 Seiten natürlich die Wende bringt.

Und ja PvP ist nicht auf lvl begrentzt, zwar is es net so spannend wenn dein gegner lvl über dir ist / andersrum, aber es ist halt PvP, es ist krieg, zwar hat blizz schon ne Menge der eigentlichen Konflikt-Sotry entfernt, doch trotzdem herrscht Krieg zwischen den Fraktionen, siehe Schlachtfelder, siehe NPCtexte...

Und im Krieg gibts kein *Aaaah der is 5 mal lvl über mir, der darf mich net hauen*.
Auch Rekruten werden von ner Bombe zerfetzt...


----------



## Denewardtor (22. Januar 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> taschen oder tassen ist doch egal, leute zu beleidigen weil ihr handlungsweise nicht deiner gleicht/gerecht wird heisst das nicht, das du hier popeye spielen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry hab mir das nur vorgestellt und fand es witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (22. Januar 2008)

Ganking_on_sight schrieb:


> ich bin kein reallife looser, und nein ich lasse keinekomplexe an lowies aus..ich ärger einfach gerne leute. und wenn ich weiss dass sich irgendein 8h+/tag spieler irrsinning aufregt weil er seinentwink nicht hochkriegt,dannfind ich das lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Muahahahahahaha, dein Nickname spricht Bände.

Belügst Du Dich nicht gerade selber? Du ärgerst gern Leute... schön, aber das hat nen Grund: entweder genetisch oder psychisch, auf Jeden...

Gehe doch mal in Dich, auch auf die Gefahr hin das Du keinen antriffst. 

PvP immer gern, aber dann von Mann zu Mann, schöne Openpvp Duelle 1vs1 mit Respekt vor dem Gegner jederzeit und der dazugehörigen verbeugung vorher & hinterher. Verständigungsmöglichkeiten bieten die Emotes sicherlich. Ganken von Lowies ist das Letzte was es gibt, vergleichbar mit dem Lollieklau bei nem Vorschüler. Meine Meinung


----------



## Mangur (23. Januar 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Der Allykrieger hat niemanden gegankt oder is das schon der fall wenn man nen 58er als 57er angreift?
> 
> Daher nobrainer = ganker -----> Schwachsinn
> 
> ...



Dann hast du den Inhalt meines Textes nicht verstanden resp. worauf ich hinaus will.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass der mich ganken wollte. Er wollte wohl einen Free-Kill weil afk über mir stand, dass könnte sein. Ich habe die Sache mit "seltsames Erlebnis" überschrieben.

Aus der Handlungweise des Spieler habe ich dann das "No Brain" abgeleitet. Wenn der sich ausser Sicht belebt und mit 70 % wieder angreift (nur als Hinweis, hätte es ja mit 100 % machen können), dann ist das "No Brain". Wenn er das ganze mehrfach wiederholt und ich immer von der Leiche weggehe ... mit Inteligenz würde ich das nicht umschreiben.

Was Du richtig verstanden hast: Ja, ich ganke nicht.

RL Vergleiche mit dem Spiel, wie in der Art von Dir (Bomben zerfetzten) haben nichts mit der Spielmechanik zu tun.

Letztendlich geht doch das Ganken daraufhin aus, dass sich jemand ein doch seltsames Lustgefühl verschafft, in dem er anderen den Spielspass nimmt. Auch, wenn jetzt wieder jemand sagt: Heul ned, geh aufn PVE-Server ... das hat nichts mit PVP zu tun.

Aus meiner Sicht wären LvL-Bereiche ein gutes Mittel gegen sowas. Wie in der Art +/- 10 % (oder eine andere Zahl) können andere Fraktion angreifen. 

Und jeder der mir erzählt, dass er es toll findet beim questen andauernd von einem 70er gelatzt zu werden, dem glaub ich das nicht.

... und das ganken von kleinen ist daher "No Brain"


----------



## Revan69 (23. Januar 2008)

Warum ich Lowies ganke?

WEIL ICH ES KANN!


----------



## Gaherina (23. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt viel Mist durchgelesen.

Um es kurz zu machen, kann nicht auf jeden Blödsinn antworten.

Ganker die es einfach nur so machen, haben keine Ehre, das ist Fakt.


----------



## vitti2801 (23. Januar 2008)

LoL, gibt sicher 20 Threats was um dieses Thema handeln und dazu kann man eig nur eines sagen:

Wenn es euch nicht passt dass ihr auf einem PvP Server gekillt werdet dann spielt PvE aber heult nicht immer in irgendwelchen Foren rum.

Unehrenhafter Kill oder Debuff wenn man einen Lowie killt? Aber sonst gehts noch oder? Im Krieg sagt auch keiner es ist verboten kleine Kinder umzubringen und mehr is man nicht mit lvl 40, ein kleines Kind ohne Kampferfahrung und darum ein One-Hit.

Ich wurde auch oft genug gegankt und hab mir die Leute aufgeschrieben. Dann hab ich mit meinem 2t Acc /who gemacht und hab die umgenietet wo ich 70 war, kA wo euer Problem ist. Auf einem PvP Realm zu lvln ist halt mal schwerer aber wenn ihr nicht die Ausdauer habt und nur rumheulen könnt(mimimi der hat mich in Strangle 20mal gekillt mimimi) dann geht in Sandkasten oder LEGO spielen.


----------



## Mathragor (23. Januar 2008)

Ganker sind Noobs die zu dumm für richtiges PvP sind. Die sind einfach zu dumm für alles. Ich mein ich hab gar keine Zeit für solch sinnlosen Kram neben der ganzen raiderei und farmerei für Pots etc. Wenn mich einer gankt lach ich den einfach aus und spuck auf ihn. Ich weiss ja was für ein armseliges Würstchen sich dahinter verbirgt. Da kann man eigentlich nur drüber lachen.


----------



## vitti2801 (23. Januar 2008)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Ganker sind Noobs die zu dumm für richtiges PvP sind. Die sind einfach zu dumm für alles. Ich mein ich hab gar keine Zeit für solch sinnlosen Kram neben der ganzen raiderei und farmerei für Pots etc. Wenn mich einer gankt lach ich den einfach aus und spuck auf ihn. Ich weiss ja was für ein armseliges Würstchen sich dahinter verbirgt. Da kann man eigentlich nur drüber lachen.



Leute wie du sind die wo sich Ganken richtig rentiert weil die einen auf Cool machen aber wenn man sie umhaut beissen sie vor Wut in die Tastatur^^


----------



## Lupinè (23. Januar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Unehrenhafter Kill oder Debuff wenn man einen Lowie killt? Aber sonst gehts noch oder? Im Krieg sagt auch keiner es ist verboten kleine Kinder umzubringen und mehr is man nicht mit lvl 40, ein kleines Kind ohne Kampferfahrung und darum ein One-Hit.



Öhm hast du dir das durchgelesen bevor du es abgeschickt hast?
Ich hoffe nicht, denn das würde bedeuten, wenn du im Krieg wärst würdest du auch kleine Kinder töten.
Na nochmal drüber nachdenken?
Ich hoffe für dich dass du das nicht so gemeint hast wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe.
Ansonsten kann ich dir einen guten Psychiater empfehlen, auch in deiner Nähe.



vitti2801 schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch oft genug gegankt und hab mir die Leute aufgeschrieben. Dann hab ich mit meinem 2t Acc /who gemacht und hab die umgenietet wo ich 70 war, kA wo euer Problem ist.



Da ist auch kein Problem dran, werd ich mit Sicherheit auch machen wenn ich groß bin.
Es geht darum dass sich ein 70er "absichtlich" in ein low Lvl Gebiet begibt, mit der Absicht dort kleine unschuldige, um es mal in deiner Retorik auszudrücken, KINDER zu töten.
Daran ist nichts PvP und auch nichts Ehrenhaftes zu sehen.
Selbst von System her bekommst du keine Ehre dafür, daraus folgert sich, unehrenhaft.
Selbst im Krieg, oder besser bei der Armee, fliegst du unehrenhaft raus dafür, kleine KINDER GETÖTET ZU HABEN.

In diesem Sinne

Lupi


----------



## Lupinè (23. Januar 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Asoziales Kanackenschwein!



Hätt ich dich fast vergessen über die Aufregung mit den Kindern.
Sag mal du kleiner möchtegern Rassist, aber sonst ist bei dir noch alles frisch im Oberstübchen.
Auch für dich das Angebot, ich finde einen Psychiater in deiner Nähe, das kann man heilen.

Der Rest war ja noch fast erträglich, diese Aussage war allerdings mehr als unnötig.
Hat dir deine Mami erlaubt sowas zu schreiben?

Da wundert es mich nicht dass es immer wieder Berichte im Fernsehen oder in Zeitschriften gibt, in denen es heißt: "WoW fördert Rassismus". 
Du solltest da echt nochmal drüber nachdenken, und ne Entschuldigung bei allen die diesen Treath und vor allem deine Aussage gelesen haben wäre auch fein.

Also ab ins Bett, nachher ist wieder Schule.

MfG


----------



## Mathragor (23. Januar 2008)

vitti0815 ist bestimmt auch so ein armseliges Würstchen. hehe ich lache über dich. Bevor ich vor Langeweile kleine Lowies ganken würde, würde ich WoW ausmachen und irgendwas anderes tun. Da würd ich mir dabei total komisch vorkommen, einfach unter meiner Würde irgendwie. Naja aber wenn man sich mal einige Posts in diesem Forum durchliest sieht man ja auch auf welchem Niveau sich die WoW "Community" befindet. Wie soll es da im Spiel anders sein.


----------



## MoonC&D (23. Januar 2008)

Warum Ganken?
Ganz einfach!

Du logst ein, du erkennts, dass du mittlerweile Jahre deines Lebens und Unsummen in billige Texturen und lächerliches Gameplay investiert hast und entwickelst Hassgefühle - gegen dich!

Aber da deine Arme keine weiteren Schnittwunden zulassen und deine Fingernägel nur noch eitrige Stumpfe sind kommst du zum Entschluss:

Die Anderen sind schuld!

Also fängst du an, sie zu tyrannisieren. Sie sollen leiden, bezahlen für all das, was sie dir angetan haben.

Ganken und Griefen und Ganken und Griefen..ahhhhhh jaaaaa

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Nachdem deine Hose nun endlich feucht ist sackst du bewusstlos zusammen und wartest, bis dir dein Sozialarbeiter neuen Kaffee bringt.


----------



## Apex (23. Januar 2008)

was für ein schwachsin hier doch immer wieder geschrieben wird...

ne aber mal ne frage, auf welchem server spielst du ? normalerweise muss man als hordi doch nur bissel rumjammern von wegen da is "ein" alli und scho kommen so von überall...

ps:. sinloses ganken is von blizzard aus verboten und kann mit 3 std bann bestraft werden ( die regeln durchlesen ftw )


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (23. Januar 2008)

find mal ganz amüsant hier der thread ...
ich kenne dein problem nur zu gut ... mein server "Festung der Stürme" sieht in etwa (laut zahlen) so aus ...
72% hordies 28% allianz 
ich spiele allianz, geile herausforderung xD
naja als mein hunter noch kleine war (so lvl 34 rum) und ich mich eigentlich nur im schlingen aufgehalten habe, gings mir eigentlich so ... quest annehmen, 10 min gemütliches zocken, blick auf minimap "oh 3 rote punkte (humanoide aufspüren ftw) ... ok lehn dich zurück, zünd dir ne kippe an und warte auf den geistheiler express....
dann weiter ... wieder 10 min spielen ... wieder paar rote punkte ... geistheiler express ala ice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ehrlich gesagt bin auch auf m pvp server, natürlich flucht man nach m xxx ten male aber hey WAYNE ... inzwischen is mein kleiner hunter lvl 70 und fullepic ... zwar net so S1 und pvp usw macht aber trotzdem ganz ordentlich aua ... und soll ich dir was sagen ... wenn ich nun im schlingen unterwegs bin, knall ich ALLES um was mir vors rohr kommt und soll ich dir sagen warum ? ... weil so ca 99% aller gegenspieler (in dem fall horde) genau das gleiche macht ... und wenns jetzt net der kleine lvl 40 hordi is der mich angreift ... dann macht ers wenn er 70 is und mir wieder übern weg lauft, da verwette ich mein pet drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab nun nen guten tip solltest du mal 70 werden/sein und dir n twink anschaffen ... einfach den main da hinbringen wo du lvl/questen willst und ausloggen ... dann auf n twink und wenn irgendwer dich ganken will/tut einfach umloggen und ihn ne std lang ganken ... ich wette er merkt sich deinen twink namen und lässt dich erstma in ruhe xD also bei mir klappt das 
naja is ja schon spät und wieder sooooooooooo viel geschrieben hier 
gute nacht und gute schlacht
Leîja


----------



## Karhedron (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mich gerade durch einige Seiten des Threads gelesen und mir die verschiedenen Meinungen angesehen. .......nu will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Sprüche von wegen "wer kein Pvp will soll auf nen PvE Server gehen" oder "Schaff Dir selbst nen 70er an und geh dich Rächen" halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn.
Erstmal ist Ganken in meinen Augen kein Pvp sondern eher wie es in einem Beitrag stand "kickboxweltmeister vs. Schulkind" oder so ähnlich.....also nichts anderes wie seinen Frust an Gegnern auslassen die nichtmal dann die Chance haben dem 70er die Rüssi anzukratzen wenn der still auf der Stelle steht......und wer sich Rächen will ist nichts besser als der ganker und darf sich dann auch nicht beschweren....
*Ich finde es sollte eingeführt werden das jemand der mehr als 10 Level über einem Gegner steht und diesen als erstes angreift eine bestimmte Anzahl Ehrenpunkte abgezogen bekommt.
Das würde sicher nicht bei allen Gankern was bringen aber sicher würde es um einiges weniger werden.*


----------



## Theobald (23. Januar 2008)

Ein beträchtlicher Teil gankt einfach nur aus dem Grund, um anderen den Spielspaß zu verderben. So einfach ist das. Daraus ziehen solche Leute dann ihren Spielspaß.

Das gab es immer, und wird es auch immer geben. Sicher, das ist nicht die feine Art, aber die Entwickler der Spiele unterstützen sowas doch direkt.


Früher habe ich mir mit einigen Freunden den Spaß gemacht, auf PvP Servern mit einem anderen Account solche Ganker zu suchen, damit man weiß wo sie sind, und dann haben wir Jagd auf sie gemacht.
Wenn man das ein paar Tage durchzieht, dann sieht man die Leute teilweise nie wieder im Spiel.

Klappt allerdings nur, wenn man die Freunde im Spiel dazu hat.

Ich habe sogar schon von einigen Leute gehört, die aufgrund der Tatsache, das sie desöfteren andere Spieler durch ganken ärgern, ihre Chars durch Accounthacker losgeworden sind. Nicht jeder ehrenwerte Charakter im Spiel ist das auch im realen Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Yuukami (23. Januar 2008)

mhh ich lvl grad nen Druid und wer auch alle 3 stunden umgebolzt aber auch meisten dann wenn ich afk in der ecke stehe. Ansonsten für ich Liste über die typen die mich gankeen und wenn ich dann 70 und die mir noma über den weg laufen BOA ALTER DANN IS ACHTERBAHN ^^
Also jeder der meinen dudu gank kriegt später auf die fresse.

Mfg 
Ps: für liste, und geh mit deiner gilde die Typen klatschen


----------



## Yuukami (23. Januar 2008)

ach ja manche spieler fühlen sich im ganken von lowies bestehtigt weil sie im rl, pve und pvp NICHT aber auch gar nicht reißen.

Gruß an alle ally schurken auf dem server Arthas ihr wisst was ich mein.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hahaha! Musste lachen! ^^


Trifft nicht so ganz meinen Humor, deswegen werd ichs auch nach dem Post hier mal reporten (weil ich nicht weiß obs schon einer gemacht hat). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hab ich mich bei der Lektüre der letzten Seiten auch prächtig amüsiert.^^
Die herrausragendsten Perlen fand ich:


sevendays5 schrieb:


> also leutea ls iditoten zu beschimpfen, nur weil sie auf einen PVPserver andere töten, egal ob man in der überzahl oder das opfer ein lowie ist, das ist schon echt krank und erreicht den grenzwert des debilismus.





sevendays5 schrieb:


> wer hier sagt, das ganker kein brain haben und dazu kleingeister sind, der hat selber nicht alle taschen im schrank.


Gebt mir bitte mehr davon. Ich sammel ja solche Kuriositäten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4d0w (23. Januar 2008)

Nyu, weiss nid obs schon geschrieben wurde aber ja
PvP Server gut und recht. Aber dennoch find ich Campen beschissn, sowieso
wenns von High Levler ist. Ich meine, wo bleibt da die Chance eines Sieges?
(Also für den der Gecamped wird) Das ist doch total chancen los.
Najut, 2-3 mal macht mir das nicht aus nacheinander gekillt zu werden, so ist
das eben, es ist halt ein PvP Server. Aber so viel mal nacheinander gekillt
zu werden das man 10 mal je 2 Minuten auf Wiederbelebung warten muss ( ist mir auch schon passiert ) kann doch extrem Nerven.
Naja aber wie gesagt, man kann nichts machen, ich weiss nur das wenn
ich meinen Char hier oben hab geh ich einfach ma Strangle und klopp ma die 70er weg (oder versuch es, je nach dem) weil die mir echt aufn Zeiger gehen ;D Wenn ich dann sterb kanns mir egal sein, sind dann ja gleiches Level ^,...,^


Greez
sh4d0w


----------



## Shånks1 (23. Januar 2008)

Viele Leute fühlen sich einfach mächtig und haben langeweile, Allianz als auch Horde seite gleich; ich kenn genug negativ beispiele.
Ich geh so nicht auf lowies drauf, allerdings wenn mal jemand aus der Gilde trouble hat kommt man vorbei und geht ein bissel alles töten was sich auf meinem Humanoiden radar als alli ausmachen lässt.

Zu dem PvP server sind ja nunmal PvP server, jeder der darüber Flucht von 70ern umgeklatscht zu werden hat selber schuld pve oder Normal server haben diese Probleme nicht.

Bei mir war es bei meinem ersten Char auch so, dass ich dadurch motiviert worden bin, will auch 70 werde und alles umhaun was mir  vor der Sonne steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man mehr chars hochgespielt hat und immerlos von 70ern geklatscht wird gewöhnt man sich das ab lowies dauerhaft zu ganken.

Im vorbei reiten zuckt mein Zeigefinger auch ab und an mal, je nach dem welche laune ich hab^^
Man hat sich lange genug abgeärgert und einem wurde immer gesagt es ist ein PvP server, also selber schuld wenn man auf einem übervollen PvP server lowies hoch spielt.
Aber lowies stundenlang am questen hindern oder einfach nur längere Zeit zu becampen halt ich nix von, ist armseelig.

Mein Motto: Ein kill in Ehren kann keiner verwehren. Aber mann muss es net übertreiben!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

shånks


----------



## soul6 (23. Januar 2008)

Nun die Story mit dem Ganken gibts sogar am Pve server, wo ich es ja noch kranker finde.
Und ehrlich gesagt, die story mit den 70igern am Friedhof topt das alles ja noch.
Bin selber Ally und das gibts von der Horde genauso, doch oberhalb war ein wirklich guter
Vorschlag : Punkte für Uneherenhafte Siege einführen.
Ich selbst spiele Pve und nicht PvP, wenns mich dann juckt im Finger, na dann halt rein
in BG oder halt mal ein wenig vor Unterstadt rumlaufen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Macht die Horde bei uns auch öfter mal und schaut wie weit sie in SW kommt.
Die besten waren 2 Schurken solo die bis zum König durchgeschlichen sind,
leider ist halt die Halle fürs schlachtfeld genau hinter dem König und da stehen halt immer
ein Haufen 70 drinnen, was dann meist zu einem schnellen wipe der Hordler führt.
Aber dauernd im PVP Kleine Ganken und das noch stundenlang ? mmmhhh ? 
sehr strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksorella (23. Januar 2008)

es geht aber nicht nur euch hordlern so, in strangle werden wir allys auch gegankt was wie ich finde ja ned
so schlimm wär wenns ein - zweimal wär aber da wirklich stundenlang umgenietet zu werden ist einfach nur
nervig wenn man questen will um zu lvln. Klar sind wir auf nem pvp server - gibts ja auch nix auszusetzen
aber an den kleinen gibts ja ned mal ehre. 
naja und dann wird halt auf die großen umgeloggt und gleiches mit gleichem vergolten und so 
beißt sich die maus in den schw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Nun die Story mit dem Ganken gibts sogar am Pve server, wo ich es ja noch kranker finde.


Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (23. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Warum Ganken?
> Ganz einfach!
> 
> Du logst ein, du erkennts, dass du mittlerweile Jahre deines Lebens und Unsummen in billige Texturen und lächerliches Gameplay investiert hast und entwickelst Hassgefühle - gegen dich!
> ...




SUPER !!!!!
einer der besten threat ever ! der war wirklich gut.
Ich verbeuge mich vor deiner story , weil die hat mich jetzt vor lachen sogar
um 7 uhr früh vom hocker geworfen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Trifft nicht so ganz meinen Humor, deswegen werd ichs auch nach dem Post hier mal reporten (weil ich nicht weiß obs schon einer gemacht hat).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*haha* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehr sehr nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du gut gemacht! *auf den kopf tätschel* ^_^


----------



## Thelda (23. Januar 2008)

Ganken ist armselig! Wer dafür Zeit hat, der tut mir einfach nur leid!


----------



## Abidabla (23. Januar 2008)

Also ich mache es so jeder ally egal welches lvl wird platt gemacht (ausser ich twinke grade und da kommt nen lvl ?? an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), das dient sozusagen als vorsorge und wenn ich dann mal geplättet werde regt es mich auch gar net auf ich find es manchmal sogar lustig wie manche kacknab 70er allys versuchen einen abzuschnetzeln und wenn man mal gegankt wird logt man aufn anderen twink für 5-10 mins und der ally steht sich die füße platt. Versuchts auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Abidabla


----------



## Tolan (23. Januar 2008)

Umgenietet werden ist ja nicht mal so schlimm, aber diese Beleidigungen dabei, könnten sich einige sparen . Ich meine so Sachen wie xxxspuckt auf euch usw.


----------



## soul6 (23. Januar 2008)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Hätt ich dich fast vergessen über die Aufregung mit den Kindern.
> Sag mal du kleiner möchtegern Rassist, aber sonst ist bei dir noch alles frisch im Oberstübchen.
> Auch für dich das Angebot, ich finde einen Psychiater in deiner Nähe, das kann man heilen.
> 
> ...



Sorry noch eine Antwort : 
Gut gebrüllt Löwe !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn beim durchlesen der Threats hier, bekomme ich bei einigen Angst fürs  Reallife
und würde da ebenso mal einen Arzt vorschlagen und kann nur hoffen, das deren
Ansichten sich wirklich nur auf Pc-Games beschränken !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (23. Januar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> aber hab auch schon Hordies die auch so mit abständen (z.b. H A L L O) geschrieben haben und wir es verstanden haben...
> 
> magie.....



ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das H A L L O kann man erstellen, indem man sich nen Freund holt, der einen lvl 1er erstellt und man dann zu ihm geht, der schreibt dann ein "H" in den chat, dann das A, dann L L O, der Freund, mit dem hohen lvl schreibt sich die Buchstaben auf, die er verstanden hat, man muss halt wissen, was der Freund reinschreibt, aber dann setzt man einfach die Buchstaben ein und schon versteht die Fraktion des lvl 1ers "H A L L O"...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (23. Januar 2008)

ich gange auch niemanden aber ich töte ab und zu ein paar lowis wenn ich durchlaufe (jemanden ziehen oder so) weil ich wurde auch oft gekillt aus diesem grund töte ich auch allys halt, sonst bin ich zimlich friedlich....

in scherbenwelt habe ich 2 tage in 1 gebiet gequestet und nichts passiert, danach kam 1 dudu lvl 62 (ich auch 62 pala) hat mich gekillt (unerwartet) danach bin ich respawn und habe denn in 3 sec gekillt.... (der hatte volles leben) so viel dazu, etwas später hat mich jeder ally angegriffen, 1 schurke (dolchi lvl 63) ist von hinten gekommen danach habe ich denn gestunt + 2 mal gecritet und der lauft plötzlich halb tot weg... und plötzlich erscheind priester lvl 65 lol waren die alle in eine gruppe? o.O
danach noch natürlich hexer lvl 65 der mich instant fear gemacht hat + keine cds rdy waren weil ich gerade mob umgehauen habe, hat mich auch gekillt und bin umgelogt auf 70er shadow priest aber alle die mich angegriffen haben waren schon über alle berge... 

mich hat aber kein einzieger ally gegangt... weil mein 70er ist immer in der nähe und der haut richtig schaden auf da braucht man auch seine stärke nicht auf lowis rauslassen


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (23. Januar 2008)

ups sry doppel post -.-


----------



## soul6 (23. Januar 2008)

Einen hab ich noch !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe schon paarmal mit Hordlern (ich alli) Mobs platt gemacht und Quest erledigt !!
Bei einigen wird jetzt das große ? über deren Haupt schweben !!! lol
Wenn es gerade mal so ist und ich muß wo was farmen oder einen q erledigen
und da ziehen Hordler auch grad hin und ich helf denen kurz mal bei 1-2 Mobs,
dann kannst richtig spüren, die kurze Nachdenkpause und sofort kein Problem mehr.
Einmal bekommt der eine den kill und einmal der andere usw... fertig : kurzes Winken oder
Verbeugen und jeder geht seines Weges . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alles klar ? geht auch so rum
lg


----------



## vdgjolly (23. Januar 2008)

Leider finden wir hier die zu erwartenden Antworten wie "Ist ja ein PvP server".

Natürlich gehört PvP zu einem PvP server. Aber es sollte dennoch eine Art Ehrenkodex geben. Denn für mich ist das Ganken von Low-Levels genau das gleiche, als wenn im echten Leben Stärkere immer nur Schwache verhauen wollen.

Und da würden wir doch alle sagen, daß es sich dabei um Feiglinge handelt. Denn so müssen sie nicht fürchten, daß sie selbst dabei eine aufs Maul bekommen.

PvP ist Ok, solange es einem Ehrenpunkte beschert. Nur aus Langeweile Leute zu prüglen, die ohnehin keinerlei Chance haben, ist dumm und feig.

Und Blizzard könnte ja den Abzug von Ehrenpunkten umsetzen (war ja schon mal vorgesehen, als das Ehre-System geplant war).

Bis dahin lassen wir das weinen und besorgen uns in solchen Fällen Schützenhilfe von 70ern unserer Fraktion.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Das dieses thema so lange besteht zeugt echt von eurem frust.
Spielt kein wow oder flaggt euch nich bzw spielt nich auf nem pvp server.
Ich meine wie oft kommt folgendes vor.

Ich bin in XR um ein paar hordler meiner stufe anzulocken.
kille hier einen npc da einen, meist nicht bewusst nen questgeber sondern wachen etc das die meldung meines blutigen kreuzzuges im verteidigungschannel kommt.

jetzt entdeckt mich so n lowie dabei trommelt seine 5 lvl 12 questpartner und versucht genau dann auf mich zu schiessen wenn ich etwas in bedrängniss gerate... anscheinend kennt er vanish nicht (welches ich gleich 2 mal in folge zur verfügung habe)

jetzt sehe ich auf jedenfall das er auf mich schiest (seine kumpels auch) vanishe und mähe einmal mit nem karnickel fangschlag durch.

leute ganz im ernst.
man hat genug möglichkeiten NICHT in so nen kampf verwickelt zu werden.
Anderen spielern bewusst den spass verderben??
In der zeit wo irgend ein depp (wie ich) in nem lowgebiet wütet kann man auch was anderes machen.
Wer sich lieber drüber aufregt statt ma seinen beruf in der zeit zu skillen etc hat echte psy-probs.


Greez Stolen der pöse pöse pöse....


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

vdgjolly schrieb:


> Leider finden wir hier die zu erwartenden Antworten wie "Ist ja ein PvP server".
> 
> Natürlich gehört PvP zu einem PvP server. Aber es sollte dennoch eine Art Ehrenkodex geben. Denn für mich ist das Ganken von Low-Levels genau das gleiche, als wenn im echten Leben Stärkere immer nur Schwache verhauen wollen.
> 
> ...




Und an dich folgendes.
Ich glaube nicht das du das recht hast spielspass zu definieren.
Jeder bezahlt die selbe menge rl geld für das spiel und wenn blizz sowas nicht wollte wäre es nicht möglich.
also zieh keine unfairen rl vergleiche aller " wer in echt schwächer verprügelt etc" weil das absolut weit hergholt ist.

Diese ständigen " wer das und das ingame macht ist/kann/wird/sollte in RL" sind absolut für den arsch!
Dann könntest du genauso sagen das jedr kerl der Sim´s zockt einen barbyfetisch hat und jeder mensch der sim citty spielt bürgermeister ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich stehe normal im leben mache eine lehre zum fachinformatiker habe eine freundin und schlage mich scho seid 16 jahren nichmehr.
und wenn dann würde ich nie eine hand an jemanden legen der mir unterlegen ist.
von daher war dein threat dummes geschwätz denn ich bin ganker!

Mfg Stolen


----------



## Lunatiker (23. Januar 2008)

Also...
Ganken nervt manchmal ganz schön, aber ich hab mich auch schon dabei erwischt, wie ich in Strangle von Norden nach Süden gezogen bin und einfach alles an Allies niedergemetzelt hab, was sich mir in den Weg gestellt hat, bzw. was ich überhaupt gesehn hab.
Der Grund dafür sind weder Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, noch sonst irgendwelche Phantasien, welche ich im RL nicht ausleben konnte, oder kann.
Manchmal überkommt es einen einfach und man verspürt eine kleine Mischung aus Rache und "Tötungstrieb"
, das passiert vor allem, wenn ich am Tag zum Beispiel 20 AV bestritten hab und jeweils nur eine Losermarke daraus entstand, oder mich beim twinken ein Allie mit eventuell ähnlichen Gedanken einfach niederstreckt.
Dann zieht man mal kurz los, lässt seinen Frust IM SPIEL an kleinen wehrlosen Opfern aus, anstatt irgendwo in ner Schule oder ähnlichem...

Also ich finde schon, dass es manchmal nervt, aber wen es zu sehr stört, der soll doch einfach auf nen PVE-Server wechseln.

mfg Luna


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Spielt kein wow oder flaggt euch nich bzw spielt nich auf nem pvp server.





Lunatiker schrieb:


> Also ich finde schon, dass es manchmal nervt, aber wen es zu sehr stört, der soll doch einfach auf nen PVE-Server wechseln.


Kinners, Kinners...
Wenn ich mal vieeeeel Zeit hab, dann mache ich ne Strichliste wie oft dieses dämliche Argument hier schon gepostet wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Und an dich folgendes.
> Ich glaube nicht das du das recht hast spielspass zu definieren.


Hm, in dem Teil den Du zitierst tut er das doch gar nicht? *grübel*


StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Jeder bezahlt die selbe menge rl geld für das spiel und wenn blizz sowas nicht wollte wäre es nicht möglich.


Natürlich ist es von Blizz gewollt, daß jeder die gleiche Menge RL-Geld dafür bezahlt... Halte ich auch für fair und sinnvoll...  
Zugegeben: Das habe ich jetzt bewußt falsch interpretiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> also zieh keine unfairen rl vergleiche aller " wer in echt schwächer verprügelt etc" weil das absolut weit hergholt ist.


Stimme ich Dir zu. Das finde ich auch weit hergeholt.
Ich bin ja eher der Meinung, daß derjenige der sowas macht, eben im echten Leben so etwas nicht kann, aber irgendwas zu kompensieren hat und das dann im Spiel auslebt...


StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> von daher war dein threat dummes geschwätz denn ich bin ganker!


Und wieder eine neue Perle gefunden... die Sammlung wird größer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinytimmy (23. Januar 2008)

ist halt wie im richtigen leben, dumme leute & kleine kinder hats überall. mal silverster in kreuzberg gewesen? da regst dich über das bisschen geganke im spiel auch net mehr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. locker bleiben, schöne liste machen und später auf gleichem level ordentlich rächen. ansonsten halt mit gutem beispiel vorran und selber lowies in ruhe lassen.

pvp server hat im übrigen nichts mit: "ich darf machen was ich will" zu tun. ist auch wie im richtigen leben, nicht alles was erlaubt ist/nicht extra verboten ist auch in ordnung. gerade weils ein spiel ist, sollte man anderen leuten den spass nicht zu sehr verderben. im übrigen sind meiner meinung nach die meisten spieler vollkommen in ordnung.

grüße timmy


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kinners, Kinners...
> Wenn ich mal vieeeeel Zeit hab, dann mache ich ne Strichliste wie oft dieses dämliche Argument hier schon gepostet wurde.
> 
> 
> ...




Und wenn du es noch herablassender schreibst erreichst du damit trotzdem nix.
Fakt ist das er quasie sagt "wer gankt findet es auch toll im rl schwächere zu verprügeln" (wie du ja auch mit so einer pseydo psycho analytichen aussage " man wolle etwas damit kompensieren) dbei ist es (und ich rede erstmal nur von mir selbst wenn ich die ausname darstelle) einfach nur ein spass.

Also versucht er mir zu unterstellen mein spielspass bestünde darin schwächere bewusst zu schikanieren.
was definitiv nicht der tatsache entspricht.

Zu deiner sammlung gratulier ich dir und es freut mich unheimlich das du so fürchterlich viel zeit hast eine strichliste mit allen doppelten argumenten zu erstellen.
Nur leider ist es mir vollkommen titte ob und wie du meinen post interpretierst.


----------



## Deadlift (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ich stehe normal im leben mache eine lehre zum fachinformatiker habe eine freundin *und schlage mich scho seid 16 jahren nichmehr.*
> und wenn dann würde ich nie eine hand an jemanden legen der mir unterlegen ist.


Den fand ich persönlich besser Dalmus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant sind Argumente und ihre zugehörige Rechtschreibung.
Einige leben da wohl nicht nur in der eigenen Welt sondern haben da auch noch eigene Regeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finds allerdings durchaus interessant das sich einige zum ganken bekennen, hätt ich so hier nicht erwartet.
Keep em comming


----------



## Tinytimmy (23. Januar 2008)

vitti2801 schrieb:


> Im Krieg sagt auch keiner es ist verboten kleine Kinder umzubringen und mehr is man nicht mit lvl 40, ein kleines Kind ohne Kampferfahrung und darum ein One-Hit.



oje, bitte zurück in die schule. wenn solche gedanken in deinem hirn tatsächlich vorgehen, hab ich einfach nur noch angst um dich, um mich und um die gesellschaft.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Tinytimmy schrieb:


> ist halt wie im richtigen leben, dumme leute & kleine kinder hats überall. mal silverster in kreuzberg gewesen? da regst dich über das bisschen geganke im spiel auch net mehr auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaubs echt nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hört doch auf mit euren rl vergleichen!!!!
Is mir auch egal ob ihr in echt ausseht wie n troll oder wie ein untoter riecht!
Man darf auf nem PvP server ALLES machen (das natürlich mit pvp verbunden ist) was dieses programm mechanisch erlaubt.

Ausserdem hab ich folgendes gelernt... es gibt keinen schuldigen es gehört zu jeder reaktion eine aktion!
denkt ma drüber nach.

PvP an = 60% möglichkeit auf die schnautze zu bekommen
PvP server join = 100% möglichkeit wärend seiner spielzeit zerlegt zu werden.

ich hoffe das kommt in die strichliste und die sammlung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was assi wäre, wäre wenn ich dich ganke auf meinen gegenfraktionschar umlogge und dich auslache.
oder leichen campen.
das sind absolut dinge die nicht sein MÜSSEN aber dennoch gehen.
von daher wird es auch nich enden.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Den fand ich persönlich besser Dalmus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




UIIIIII

die letzte waffe???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt werd ich scho von 2 moppeds interpretiert.
Gut rechtschreibfehler mach ich genug für alle da ich in html xml css etc programmieren lerne und das nicht unbedingt deutsch ist wie du in deiner absolut eliteren schreibweise bestimmt weist.
Und ja mit 16 hab ich mich bestimmt ab und an gerauft.

und?


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Und wenn du es noch herablassender schreibst erreichst du damit trotzdem nix.
> Fakt ist das er quasie sagt "wer gankt findet es auch toll im rl schwächere zu verprügeln" (wie du ja auch mit so einer pseydo psycho analytichen aussage " man wolle etwas damit kompensieren) dbei ist es (und ich rede erstmal nur von mir selbst wenn ich die ausname darstelle) einfach nur ein spass.


Hm... interpretationsbedürftig. Ein Spass ist für mich etwas worüber auch der Betroffene lachen kann.
Wenn jemand seinen Rechner nicht sperrt und der Arbeitskollege dann ins Mailprogramm geht und das Team zum Essen einlädt... Das ist ein Spass, denn darüber kann der Betroffene lachen.
Wenn ich jemandem absichtlich ein Glas Wasser in den Rechner schütte und mich darüber kaputtlache wie der Rauch das Zimmer füllt... hm, würd ich nicht mehr als Spass definieren...

Berichtige mich wenn ich falsch liege, wenn ich behaupte, daß es Dir Spass macht gerade weil durch Dein Handeln jemand anderes vor seinem Rechner ist und sich mächtig über Dich aufregt.



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Also versucht er mir zu unterstellen mein spielspass bestünde darin schwächere bewusst zu schikanieren.
> was definitiv nicht der tatsache entspricht.


Ups, da ist die Berichtigung ja schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na dann bin ich aber mal mächtig gespannt, was genau Dir denn daran Spass macht, wenn's das niccht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Zu deiner sammlung gratulier ich dir und es freut mich unheimlich das du so fürchterlich viel zeit hast eine strichliste mit allen doppelten argumenten zu erstellen.


Tja, die Zeit habe ich nur leider nicht. *schnüff*
Wie ich schon schrieb... "Wenn ich mal gaaaaanz viel Zeit hab" und nicht etwa "Da ich ja gaaaanz viel Zeit hab". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wtf? Was streitet ihr euch denn weiter während ich noch am tippern bin? das ist gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich scho von 2 moppeds interpretiert.


Hm, ist das inzwischen eine Art Schimpfwort oder Beleidigung? 
Ich bin zu alt für diese Jugendsprache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Gut rechtschreibfehler mach ich genug für alle da ich in html xml css etc programmieren lerne und das nicht unbedingt deutsch ist wie du in deiner absolut eliteren schreibweise bestimmt weist.


Richtig, aber 
a) kommt es geradde dort auf korrekte Syntax und Semantik an und
b) Kenne ich keinen, der in Html, Xml oder Css programmieren könnte. Sind rein deskriptive Sprachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Und ja mit 16 hab ich mich bestimmt ab und an gerauft.


Faßt man beide Aussagen zusammen müßtest Du ja in meinem Alter sein... dann muß es an den unterschiedlichen Wohnorten liegen... das mit dem Mopped. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow Runner (23. Januar 2008)

ich finds einfach nur feige das es 10 mann braucht um low lv umzuhauen. 
Ich persönlich ganke sehr wenig und wenn dann nur leute die mich aufregen ^^ oder halt noch grün sind vom lv her. Graue nicht, es sei denn jemand ist so mutig mich anzugreifen. Leute die mich aufregen sind:

-Schwert und Kolben Schurken ^^ (meistens eh mit Hemo skillung die nix taugt und null dmg macht) DOLCHE ftw ^^

-Dudus vorallem Moonking (das Viech ist einfach nur Hässlich)

-dmg Palas (die habens verdient ^^)


----------



## Arido (23. Januar 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server machen die Hordi´s sollche Späßchen! Schurken auf der Brücke im Rotkammgebirge oder ebend Schlingendorntal! Wobei es in Schlingendorntal nur darum geht unsere 70iger anzulocken und die Schlacht beginnen zu lassen!


----------



## Frigobert (23. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum diese Aufregung. PvP wurde von Blizzard umgesetzt, um Kiddies zu locken, denen die Eltern CS verboten haben. Von daher ist doch auch klar, wie Ganker ticken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm... interpretationsbedürftig. Ein Spass ist für mich etwas worüber auch der Betroffene lachen kann.
> Wenn jemand seinen Rechner nicht sperrt und der Arbeitskollege dann ins Mailprogramm geht und das Team zum Essen einlädt... Das ist ein Spass, denn darüber kann der Betroffene lachen.
> Wenn ich jemandem absichtlich ein Glas Wasser in den Rechner schütte und mich darüber kaputtlache wie der Rauch das Zimmer füllt... hm, würd ich nicht mehr als Spass definieren...
> 
> ...




mein lieber mann du machst dir echt mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau ma ganz im ernst.
Es ist nicht so das ich mir denke - ich gehe jetzt nach XR und hau nur kleine- lies meinen post und schau dir an was ich dort mit dem killen der wachen erreichen will.
zudem komme ich von nem pve server auf dem jeder die freie wahl hat pvp an / aus.
So dann zu der programmiererei.

A) Ich mache eine LEHRE!! na was sagt uns das??
 ist die skriptsprache english oder deutsch? ahaaaaa? english.
C) mir rille ob du es mir glaubst oder nich aber dafür das ich das ganze erst 6 monate mache bin ich echt gut. trotz mieser rechtschreibung.

Und eins muss ich nunmal echt zugeben...und irgendwie bekomm ich da n schlechtes gewissen " Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich schon typen wie dich in OG XR und co zerlegt haben könnte und es nich ahne muss ich schmunzeln.

Naja habt wohl recht wir ganker sind alle schlechte menschen mit depresionen und minderwertigkeitskomplexen die sich ihre erfolgserlebnisse nur durch das absolut hinterhältige meucheln eurer twinks holen.
Naja mir schmeckt mein kaffee aber trotzdem noch also kann ich damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiliTheMage (23. Januar 2008)

Ganz einfache Lösung. IHr wollt nicht gegankt werden? Dann spielt ne dauf PvP Servern die sind schließlich dazu da um PvP zu betreiben.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig, aber
> a) kommt es geradde dort auf korrekte Syntax und Semantik an und
> b) Kenne ich keinen, der in Html, Xml oder Css programmieren könnte. Sind rein deskriptive Sprachen.
> 
> ...




programmieren nenne ich das btw der einfachheit halber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre dir code ´n lieber?
Naja what ever


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Lösung. IHr wollt nicht gegankt werden? Dann spielt ne dauf PvP Servern die sind schließlich dazu da um PvP zu betreiben.




das habe ich und 100 andere auch schon angemerkt.
Dann kommt eben immer das gesabbel "ES muss nich sein" "die die das tun sind in irgendeiner weise geschädigt etc"

dabei finde ich das die die sich dadurch das spiel versauen lassen bzw die stimmung echt kaputt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> mein lieber mann du machst dir echt mühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok, mea culpa. *verbeug*
Das mit dem PvE-Realm war meiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen.
In dem Fall ziehe ich alles zurück. *blitzdings*
Auf PvE-Servern gibt es halt keine Ganker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> So dann zu der programmiererei.
> 
> A) Ich mache eine LEHRE!! na was sagt uns das??


Daß Du noch lernst. Also höre junger Padawan: "Man _programmiert_ nicht in deskriptiven Sprachen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ist die skriptsprache english oder deutsch? ahaaaaa? english.


Jein... Ich würde diese deskriptiven Sprachen auch nicht einmal den Skriptsprachen zuordnen. Aber stimmt schon... In XML kann ich meine Tags schreiben wie ich lustig bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> C) mir rille ob du es mir glaubst oder nich aber dafür das ich das ganze erst 6 monate mache bin ich echt gut. trotz mieser rechtschreibung.


Bezweifle ich nicht. Auch da mußt Du mir verzeihen, aber Html in Verbindung mit dem Wort programmieren... da stellen sich mir immer die Nackenhaare auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Und eins muss ich nunmal echt zugeben...und irgendwie bekomm ich da n schlechtes gewissen " Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich schon typen wie dich in OG XR und co zerlegt haben könnte und es nich ahne muss ich schmunzeln.


Mich nicht... ich spiele Allianz.


----------



## RED DEVIL (23. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Tip.Durchsterben bis 70 und Namen merken.Irgendwann läuft dir so einer auf der Scherbenwelt übern Weg......Rest ist doch dann klar,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ging mir übrigens,speziell im Schlingendorntal, genauso...laufend wurde ich von irgend nen 70er Dudu oder Schurken beim questen umgenietet.Is sozusagen ne spezi von den Allys auf meinem Server.Hab zwar auch immer mächtig gekotzt,aber immer mit dem Gedanken...bis bald auf der Scherbenwelt.einige hab ich dann auch Erwischt^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

hehe du bist schon so cool das es mir fast symphatisch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS : meinem meister am nachbar mac haben sich auch die haare aufgestellt als ich ihn gefragt habe wieso ich nich programmiren schreiben darf hrhrhr

ausserdem "in deinem alter?" ich bin 24 was man an meiner rechtschreibung sicher nich merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das schlimmste daran ist aber das ich mich auch nich daran störe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem padawan? wenn du mal die hohe kunst des fiesen töten von lowies lernen willst darfst du mein sith schüler werden


----------



## Qilin (23. Januar 2008)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, was man daran finden kann Lowies zu ganken. Es gibt keine Ehre, die Freude, dass man den Gegenüber Onehittet als Healer im Healgear ist auch nicht vorhanden, es gibt keine Loots, nichts...

Also egal wie man es dreht und wendet, gibt es keinen einzigen Vorteil, wenn man Lowies ganked. Sofern sie nicht grün angezeigt werden und wenigstens etwas Ehre geben.

Aber schauen wir uns doch einfach mal die Ganker an. Das sind doch meistens irgendwelche Ehreleecher, die dann mit ihrem S1 und 0 Skill nur die Lowies schaffen. Und das wohl garantiert. Seinen Kampf im PvP kann man damit nicht skillen, denn alle vergeblichen Mühen enden mit: Widerstanden.

Erfolgreich im PvE können die Leute auch nicht sonderlich sein, weil dann hätten sie wohl eher die Zeit genutzt um irgendwas zu farmen, was nun im Schlingendorntal oder sonstwo nicht bei kleinen Allies/Hords zu finden ist.

Von daher kann man doch nur sagen, dass die Leute die Lowies ganken einfach nur welche mit Geltungsbedürfnis und irgendwelchen Komplexen sind. Es ergibt sich keinen Vorteil, ausser andere zu stressen, die keine Chance haben.

Ausnahme sind hier einmal die Gegenganker. Also die einfach umloggen und einen dann mal zeigen, was PvP bedeutet.

Nun aber mal weiter. Wenn wer relativ erfolgreich im PvE ist, dann würde er wahrscheinlich dabei sind, seine Chars für Sunwell zu equippen. Das kostet Zeit und sofern man nicht einer der Berufsspieler ist, kann man sich kaum mehr erlauben. Oder man zieht sich Twinks hoch um seinen Reichtum und die eigenen Möglichkeiten zu erweitern.
Im PvP erfolgreich zu sein und Lowies zu ganken passt auch nicht, da man dann die Herausforderung sucht und nicht die Opfer.

Schon alleine die Stellungnahme, dass man gerne andere ärgert, wird doch einfach mal die Frage auf, warum er andere ärgert? Neid? Frustration? Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Verbittertheit?

Zumindest fällt mir einmal kein Grund ein, der nur ansatzweise positiv verbunden sein könnte, der eine Erklärung dafür gibt, warum man dauerhaft Lowies ganked. 

PvP-Server sind sicherlich dazu da, dass man auch PvP betreibt. Und dagegen hat ja auch niemand etwas. Aber wenn man sich alleine schon mal PvP übersetzt: Spieler gegen Spieler! Das impliziert doch ein gewisse Gleichstellung. Aber wenn ich mit einem 70er Char einen 40er Char onehitte, dann ist hier nichts gleich. Daher kann man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht von PvP sprechen, sondern eher Spieler gegen Opfer.


Der Vorschlag, einen Debuff zu verteilen, wenn man unehrenhafte Siege verbucht, finde ich allerdings nicht sonderlich toll. Denn es geht doch weiter. Sofern ein Spieler nicht ein vollkommender Noob ist, wird er es auch immer schaffen gegen einen Spieler mit gleichem Skill aber loweren Char zu gewinnen, da sämtliche Stats höher sind und weiterhin mehr Fähigkeiten und andere Ränge zur Verfügung stehen. Und so ist es also dann schon "legal", dass man mit einem "roten" Char also die ganzen "grünen" legt. Naja. Ob das die Alternative ist?

Fakt ist nur, dass man eigentlich kaum etwas machen kann. Sollte der Spieler einen die 10% irgendwie verschaffen, so kann man immerhin ein Ticket schreiben und derjenige bekommt erst einmal ein Ban, oder zumindest eine Verwarnung. Ist das nicht der Fall, so logged halt auf wen anders um, wenn Ihr zocken wollte, oder spielt in einer anderen Region. Schliesslich gibt es nicht nur Region in der man questen kann, sondern immer mehrere Gebiete. Mit meinem Twink war ich zum Beispiel nur 1x im Schlingendorntal, um die Flugpunkte zu holen. 

Von daher ärgert Euch nicht, sondern bemitleidet einfach die Ganker. Schliesslich sind es traurige Gründe, warum sie das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Qilin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, was man daran finden kann Lowies zu ganken. Es gibt keine Ehre, die Freude, dass man den Gegenüber Onehittet als Healer im Healgear ist auch nicht vorhanden, es gibt keine Loots, nichts...
> 
> Also egal wie man es dreht und wendet, gibt es keinen einzigen Vorteil, wenn man Lowies ganked. Sofern sie nicht grün angezeigt werden und wenigstens etwas Ehre geben.
> 
> ...



fertig?
war spannend und leider doch wieder same old song.

das mag alles auf einige zutrffen aber längst nicht auf alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie gesagt ich komme von nem pve server und ganke die kleinen wenn sie geflaggt sind.

hmmm da kommt mir der geistesblitz!!!

es liegt beszimmt daran das ich schurke bin und den gedanken mag " der ist jetzt gestorben und hat nicht die leiseste ahnung warum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)"

fin das einfach sehr lustig mir das gesicht eines spielers vorzustellen der gemarkt durch die gegend läuft und auf einmal tod umfällt.

naja ich bin auch echt ein ganz ganz schlimmer finger.

so richtig mit persönlichkeitsstörung und minderwertigkeitsgefühlen.


----------



## Náyla. (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> PS : meinem meister am nachbar mac haben sich auch die haare aufgestellt als ich ihn gefragt habe wieso ich nich programmiren schreiben darf hrhrhr



Du hast also während deiner Ausbildung in einem WoW-Forum gesurft und deinem Meister auch noch bescheid gesagt? Na ich hoffe mal, dass das Konsequenzen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Du hast also während deiner Ausbildung iin einem WoW-Forum gesurft und deinem Meister auch noch bescheid gesagt? Na ich hoffe mal, dass das Konsequenzen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne is selbst wow´ler und einer meiner ex gildis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## richard66 (23. Januar 2008)

ebenfals langeweile bei mir


----------



## Náyla. (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ne is selbst wow´ler und einer meiner ex gildis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm.... Na dann... Mist, nimms mir bitte nicht übel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Hmm.... Na dann... Mist, nimms mir bitte nicht übel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm? wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Náyla. (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> öhm? wieso sollte ich?



Najaaa... ich habe meinen Thread eigentlich so verpackt, dass ich so halb erwartet habe dass deine Ausbildung durch dieses Kommentar beim Meister (ausbildunsferner Stoff) beendet wird. Aber wenn er ein ex-Gildenmitglied ist... naja, vergessen wir das.

Warum ganken? "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn"?  hmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollt ihr alle blind und zahnlos rumlaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

/signed Qilin

Und eines kann ich ganz besonders bestätigen:


Qilin schrieb:


> Nun aber mal weiter. Wenn wer relativ erfolgreich im PvE ist, dann würde er wahrscheinlich dabei sind, seine Chars für Sunwell zu equippen. Das kostet Zeit und sofern man nicht einer der Berufsspieler ist, kann man sich kaum mehr erlauben.


Auf vielen Servern haben die erfolgreicheren Gilden ja BT auf Farmstatus.
Und witzigerweise ist es tatsächlich so, daß wenn ich beim Twinken im umkämpften Gebiet auf einen 70er stoße und dann sehe, daß er in einer solchen Gilde ist, dann laufe ich meist unbekümmert weiter.
Ich bin noch _nie_ von einem von ihnen als Lowie gekillt worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ausserdem "in deinem alter?" ich bin 24 was man an meiner rechtschreibung sicher nich merkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja,im einen Post hast Du geschrieben, daß Du Dich seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr geschlagen hast und im anderen, daß Du mit 16 halt Raufereien hattest... macht dann ja 32 und damit wärst Du in meinem Alter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> das schlimmste daran ist aber das ich mich auch nich daran störe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Brauch ich nicht. Ich spiele ja auf einem PvP-Realm und da braucht man keine fiesen Tricks um Lowies zu killen. Man geht hin, haut drauf -> tot. Für mich persönlich langweilig und uninteressant.
Allerdings wollte ich meinen Mage mal umskillen und dann vorwiegend PvP spielen. Schätze da gibt es noch ne ganze Ecke das ich lernen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Najaaa... ich habe meinen Thread eigentlich so verpackt, dass ich so halb erwartet habe dass deine Ausbildung durch dieses Kommentar beim Meister (ausbildunsferner Stoff) beendet wird. Aber wenn er ein ex-Gildenmitglied ist... naja, vergessen wir das.
> 
> Warum ganken? "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn"?  hmm...
> 
> ...




ehm er is auch mein bester freund desswegen muss ich dich enttäuschen.

Ach und zum auge um auge zahn um zahn....ich prügle mich lieber mit gleich hohen spielern.
aber so n lowie is eben wie ne currywurst.....nur für zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (23. Januar 2008)

Na ja, meistens sind es Kleinigkeiten die dazu fürhen das irgendwer auf die Idee kommt lowies zu ganken.

Meistens ist es:
a) Langeweile
b) Jemand killt einen Twink, der Twink hollt Gildies die gelangweilt sind und die hauen dann halt schlicht alles was da ist.
c) Ja, manche Leuten definieren Ganken als Spass


Ach ja, wurde schon erwähnt:
PvP - Server : P


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

Aaaargh, das geht mir zu shnell hier.....



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich komme von nem pve server und ganke die kleinen wenn sie geflaggt sind.


Nimm's mir nicht übel. Ich wiederhole mal was ich in der Diskusssion bereits 1-2 mal geschrieben habe:
Auf einem PvE-Realm kann man nicht ganken. Da geht sich der Lowie mal eben nen Zigaettchen rauchen und wenn er wiederkommt und sich wiederbelebt, dann ist er nicht mehr geflagt.
Die Situation ist mit der auf einem PvP-Server in keinster Wise vergleichbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

heist das ich bin raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (23. Januar 2008)

meine Meinung, PvP hin, PvP her .... Spieler mit 30 Level darunter hat nix mehr damit zu tun .... 1x OK, wenn der gerade im Weg steht ... 

An sonst, wahrscheinlich sind die im Leben etwas  zu "kurz" geraten, und polieren somit ihr Ego auf.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> heist das ich bin raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das heißt imho bist Du kein echter Gängsta... äh, Ganker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (23. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Meine Frage also nun: Was bringt denjenigen das, PvP Wertung gibts ja keine, Level 70er kommen da auch nicht zufällig vorbei.
> 
> Was ist euch schon an extrem Ganking passiert, was hat euch zur Weißglut gebracht.
> ...



Also ich hab jez mal die anderen comments nich gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also

1. Auf was für nem Server bist du bitte wenn lowis die ganze zeit gegankt werden und kein anderer Hordler hilft?????
2. Tip fürs nächste mal: /1 Allis in der Expedition ganken rum, holt ma einer paar hordler die auf AdV warten *g* > 10mins später allis tot > Allis werden gegankt
3."Normalerweise", da es ein PvP Server ist sollte auch eine gewissen PvP bereitschaft da sein, die andere Hordler als ansporn sehen
>BSP: Ich wurde ma in Strangle gegankt von 2 70ern > /t ********: "Ich brauch ma Hilfe, mich ganken 2 allis in Strangle seit 10mins > Gilde ruf > 20 Hordler in Strangle > allis gilde ruf > 20 allis in Strangel>allis feige, 40 allis in strangle^^>Allis raiden GromGrol > Horde kommt > 50 Hordler aufm Luftschiff > Allis tot > PVP-SERVER
4. Wenn ich nen low alli seh und der nich sofort hallo sagt oder sich verbeugt > kill *weiterlauf*
5. Wenn ich einen auf meinem lvl seh > stehn bleib > kämpfen > alli tot> warten > alli reggen lassen > und nochmal > bis einer geht
6. Ganken nur selten weil da gibts wichtigere Sachen, wie Pres, questen, farmen, bg, arena, raiden, ziehen
da bleibt nich mehr viel zeit übrig

Meine Meinung ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

denke auf nem pvp server isses auf jeden fall ok, wer das nicht will bzw. nicht versteht sollte auf nen pve server gehen, da hat er diese probs nicht...

hf tupac


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> wer das nicht will bzw. nicht versteht sollte auf nen pve server gehen, da hat er diese probs nicht...


*strich mach*

Ich sollte wirklich mal durchzählen...


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das heißt imho bist Du kein echter Gängsta... äh, Ganker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mal...
das banner unter deinen beiträgen..wie heist der schrift font mit dem du die namen deiner chars gepinselt hast?
bzw hast n link unter dem ich den ziehen kann? wenn er umsonst ist


----------



## Lunatiker (23. Januar 2008)

Hi nochmal...
Ich finde die Diskussionen hier echt lustig. Wie ernst hier doch einige dieses SPIEL nehmen, das is echt der Hammer.
Wollt ich nur noch mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele das Spiel eben hauptsächlich zum Spaß und farme nicht die ganze Zeit wie ein Irrer, oder mache jeden Tag PVP bis zum abwinken, oder Raide bis ich halbtot vom Stuhl ins Koma falle.
Auf jeden Fall ist das echt schon ein wenig traurig, dass viele von euch das Spiel mittlerweile etwas zu ernst nehmen, immerhin ist es immernoch ein Spiel, oder nicht?

mfg Luna


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> Hi nochmal...
> Ich finde die Diskussionen hier echt lustig. Wie ernst hier doch einige dieses SPIEL nehmen, das is echt der Hammer.
> Wollt ich nur noch mal loswerden
> 
> ...



das jeder so spielen sollte wie er möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> das jeder so spielen sollte wie er möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hake ich genau ein, denn auf sowas habe ich gewartet.
(Auch wenn ich sowas explizit nicht sagen wollte)

Damit hast du gerade selbst dein Argument ausgehebelt.

Ich *wollte* nicht 1 Std am Boden rumliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Sag mal...
> das banner unter deinen beiträgen..wie heist der schrift font mit dem du die namen deiner chars gepinselt hast?
> bzw hast n link unter dem ich den ziehen kann? wenn er umsonst ist


Keine Ahnung.
Ich hab mich zwar nen ganzen Nachmittag hingesetzt, um ein feines Banner zu kreieren, aber irgendwie war das was ich dabei zustande bekommen habe zwar toll und ich war auch stolz, hatte aber wohl Ähnlichkeit mit der Situation, daß ein 5jähriger ganz stolz seiner Mutter sein selbstgemaltes Bild zeigt.
Serenas hat sich dann erbarmt und hat daraus dann ein wirklich ansehnliches Banner gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frag mich nicht welche Schrift er da benutzt hat.^^



Lunatiker schrieb:


> Ich spiele das Spiel eben hauptsächlich zum Spaß [...]


*fump*
Und genau da hänge ich mich dann mit dem gelichen Argument wie Deadlift rein.
Ich spiele ebenfalls aus Spass und mir macht's auch keinen Spass immer und immer wieder zwischen von Bob zu meiner Leiche zu laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatiker (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr das nicht "wollt" (gegankt werden), dann (auch wenn es schon 100000mal hier gesagt wurde) [ich mach mir grad evtl. n paar feinde] spielt nicht auf nem pvp-realm...
Oder was spricht gegen einen pve-realm?


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht "willst", dann (auch wenn es schon 100000mal hier gesagt wurde) [ich mach mir grad evtl. n paar feinde] spiel nicht auf nem pvp-realm...


Toll... mach ich dafür nun nen Strich, oder nicht?
Hab ja schon einen bei Deinem Post vorhin gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Männo.



Lunatiker schrieb:


> Oder was spricht gegen einen pve-realm?


Ja, sogar einiges.
Allerdings wollte ich um 17:00 Feierabend machen. Ich fürchte da reicht jetzt die Zeit nicht mehr um ins Detail zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatiker (23. Januar 2008)

Naja, genau das würde mich eben interessieren, was gegen einen PVE-Realm spricht...wenn man nicht gegankt, oder anderweitig von anderen mitspielern belästigt werden will... hab vielleicht net alles gelesen, aber wenn mich net alles täuscht, hat das hier noch keiner erläutert, oder?


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Toll... mach ich dafür nun nen Strich, oder nicht?
> Hab ja schon einen bei Deinem Post vorhin gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...



mach n strich....und dann ma ne frage...wenn bob nen draenai mit dem hammer of ressurection schlägt wird er dann zu nem schlumpf? bzw blauer gnom? wegen komprimierung usw?


----------



## Flowy (23. Januar 2008)

Ich ganke auch manchmal Horde, aber ich hol dann einfach meinen 70ger und kill net lowbies sondern die 70ger die mich vorher gekillt haben( wenn alleine, ansonsten hol ich noch ein-2 70ger aus gilde dazu)
Um 19-29 hordler zu killn geh ich lieber pvp mit twink macht viel mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amoniusi (23. Januar 2008)

Kennt ihr eig. die Geschichte von World of Warcraft bzw. Warcraft ===??????? Oo


----------



## Grivok (23. Januar 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> Naja, genau das würde mich eben interessieren, was gegen einen PVE-Realm spricht...wenn man nicht gegankt, oder anderweitig von anderen mitspielern belästigt werden will... hab vielleicht net alles gelesen, aber wenn mich net alles täuscht, hat das hier noch keiner erläutert, oder?



heisst PvP - server denn, dass man an jeder Ecke getoetet werden MUSS oder toeten MUSS
PvP im selben level macht halt spass

und mir ist es mittlerweile egal wenn ich 10 mal hintereinander getoetet werde
wenn ich 2te mal down bin mache ich fernseher an und gehe mit einem auge immer wieder zur leiche
wenn ich den 70 er sehe belebe ich mich und warte, dass er mich wieder toetet
will ja auch, dass andere ihren spass haben

das Argument, dass man, wenn man keine lust hat von nem lev ?? dauergetoetet werden will solle man einfach denh server wechseln ist immer wieder klasse

okay.... wenn die leute, die das sagen keine gilde haben, mit der sie im PvE ne menge spass haben kann ich sie verstehen. schnell wechseln und gut ist
aber wer will seiner FL und Gilde staendig zu sich beordern nur weil er probleme hat?

kenne aber einige die ich mal auf der FL hatte, die inzwischen ueber alle moegliche PvE server verteilt sind (leider)

lasst den 70er einfach ihren spass....

der eine sieht sein ziel darin alle chars auszuprobieren (ich z.B.)
der andere alle raid-instanzen fertig zu haben
andere wollen halt jedes haustier besitzen oder der reichste spieler sein
und wiederum andere wollen so vile von der gegnerischen fraktion toeten wie moeglich
evtl ist es kompensation oder einfach nur ein sport ( jagen im RL gilt ja auch als "sport" ist aber genauso fair)


----------



## Lunatiker (23. Januar 2008)

Naja, das eine schließt das andere ja fast aus ^^
wow und warcraft sind ja mit der geschichte net so eins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Storymäßig hat wow ja gegenüber warcraft schon n bissl nachgelassen, aber worauf willst du hinaus Amoniusi?


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> mach n strich....und dann ma ne frage...wenn bob nen draenai mit dem hammer of ressurection schlägt wird er dann zu nem schlumpf? bzw blauer gnom? wegen komprimierung usw?


Hm, das kommt wohl darauf an wohin er ihn schlägt...
Der Draenei könnte auch zuum Opernstar werden (Sopran versteht sich). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lunatiker schrieb:


> Naja, genau das würde mich eben interessieren, was gegen einen PVE-Realm spricht...wenn man nicht gegankt, oder anderweitig von anderen mitspielern belästigt werden will... hab vielleicht net alles gelesen, aber wenn mich net alles täuscht, hat das hier noch keiner erläutert, oder?


Weil die Gründe vielfältig und umfangreich sind.

Aber fangen wir mit einem einfachen Grund an, der für mich persönlich schon Grund genug ist:
Ich spiele seit 2,5 Jahren auf dem Server und kenne da zig Leute und viele davon gut.
Ich spiele seit 2,5 Jahren mit meinen Arbeitskollegen und anderen zusammen.
Glaubst Du wirklich ich würde ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen auf einen anderen Realm zu wechseln?
Nur weil mich beim Twinken hier und da mal ein paar Hordler nerven?

Auch wenn ihr RL-Vergleiche immer scheut, aber das wäre ja wie: Mich stört, daß Sonntags in meinem Kaff kein Bus fährt und jemand sagt mir "Dann zieh doch in eine andere Stadt".


----------



## Deadlift (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mich stört, daß Sonntags in meinem Kaff kein Bus fährt und jemand sagt mir "Dann zieh doch in eine andere Stadt".


Man verzeihe mir offtopic aber...

Genau DAS hat ein Bürgermeisterkandidat mir hier neulich erzählt.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Genau DAS hat ein Bürgermeisterkandidat mir hier neulich erzählt.


Ich hoffe Du hast ihn dafür 'ne Stunde lang gegankt.^^


----------



## Lunatiker (23. Januar 2008)

Jo, ok das reicht mir an Argumenten.
Ich hab eben nur einen 70er und der is schon etwas rumgereist auf den servern, und wenn n kumpel auf nem anderen server is, dann erstell ich da eben nen twink und zocke so mit ihm, muss ja net immer ein 70er sein...^^
Ich identifiziere mich eben nicht so mit meinem Char, wie andere.. Twinke viel und hab halt auch nur einen 70er oOOOo (welch ausnahme)!

Der Spruch mit dem "Jagd-Sport" hat mir gut gefallen ^^

So, mir reichts mit dem Thema... ich hab mich halt damit abgefunden, dass ich seehr oft gegankt werde, dann logge ich einfach um, auf nen twink und mach mit dem weiter, weil mit meinem 70er mache ich sowieso keinen anderen 70er platt, dafür investier ich zu wenig zeit in ihn... ;-)

Also dann ... machts gut und viel Spaß weiterhin beim Ganken ^^


----------



## Deadlift (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast ihn dafür 'ne Stunde lang gegankt.^^


corpsecampe heute noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganos (23. Januar 2008)

Nun, ich spiele ebenfalls auf einem PvP Server undzwar auf Seiten der Horde.  
Ich ganke sehr gerne und wenn ich irgendwie grad in lowiegebieten unterwegs bin, weil ich nen Beruf skille und mir ein ally über den Weg läuft, wir der gekillt, ganz einfach. Ich mache danach auch kein leichencampig oder ähnliches, ich reite danach einfach weiter...mit sowas muss man als lowie einfach rechnen und hinnehmen...also hört auf zu whinen


----------



## Grivok (23. Januar 2008)

Ganos schrieb:


> Nun, ich spiele ebenfalls auf einem PvP Server undzwar auf Seiten der Horde.
> Ich ganke sehr gerne und wenn ich irgendwie grad in lowiegebieten unterwegs bin, weil ich nen Beruf skille und mir ein ally über den Weg läuft, wir der gekillt, ganz einfach. Ich mache danach auch kein leichencampig oder ähnliches, ich reite danach einfach weiter...mit sowas muss man als lowie einfach rechnen und hinnehmen...also hört auf zu whinen



aehm
du hast schon gelesen oder?
das was du da machst ist kein ganken
ganken ist das absichtliche reisen in low-level gebiete nur mit dem ziel alleine oder in der gruppe spieler der anderen fraktion wiederholt zu killen um sie am questen zu hindern


----------



## drummen (23. Januar 2008)

Ganken Warum?!

Weil die andere Fraktion das auch gemacht hat! :>


----------



## T1T4N (23. Januar 2008)

Ich Ganke nur wenn es mit Gildenmembers Gemacht wird und sie mich zu Hilfe Rufen oder wenn mein twink wieder mal gegankt wurde dann schnell umloggen und atacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Januar 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ganken Warum?!
> 
> Weil die andere Fraktion das auch gemacht hat! :>



lol, das sind begründungen, wo eigentlich die eltern einem mit so ca.6 jahren erklären, warum sie keinen sinn machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

witzig find ich auch, dass ich schon öfters einen "ganker" hatte, dann auf meinen main geloggt bin und ihn gekillt hab und im anschluss 100 "heul" sends vom selbigen bekommen habe ..von wegen "du gimp du kannst doch gar nix" usw. ^^ sehr lustig
und ja es war nen pvp server, sprich es muss ne menge leute mit 2acc oder freundes accs geben


----------



## Liljana (23. Januar 2008)

Naja ich bin allgemein auch der Meinung das PVP fair von statten gehen sollte, denn von einem lvl ?? gekillt zu werden ist sowas von nicht fair und blizz kann nicht von jeden erwarten einen Freund zu haben der immer Online ist und einen zu Hilfe eilt wenn man gegankt wird.
Aber das ist nich so schlimm und gehört leider nunmal zum Alltag auf PVP Servern...
Schlimmer finde ich aber die Leute die einen nich nur ganken sonder schon mit "... spuckt auf euch" oder " ... lacht euch aus" zuspammen den das finde ich nicht mehr alls Zeitvertreib sondern als Beleidigung und wer fremde Leute beleidigt hat echt im Leben was falsch gemacht...


----------



## Maleas (23. Januar 2008)

Ah ... ganken ist doch halb so schlimm. Ich selbst ganke nicht, mache aber eh kein PvP ... es nervt natürlich, wenn man von der Gegenseite belagert wird, aber da gibts ja auch noch Gildenfreunde, und die sind ruck-zuck da, und schon macht das ganze wieder Spass. Es gehört auf einem PvP Server dazu. PvE würd ich nicht spielen wollen. Ist halt unrealistisch, wenn man nicht in anderen Gebieten angegriffen werden kann. Da fehlt die Spannung.

Warum jemand Spass am Ganken hat, weiss ich auch nicht. Für mich ist das nichts, aber ich kann da gut mit leben. Wenns garnicht mehr geht, mache ich halt eine halbe Stunde was anderes. 

Tja, eigentlich wird auf unserem RP-PvP Server nur jemand absichtlich becampt, wenn er einen bescheuerten Namen / Gildennamen hat. So ist das, muss er mit Leben. "Busfahrer, Pâllypowér, Butterbrot, Darkhampelmann, ..." so Honks haben es bei uns halt schwer ... das ist für mich der einzige Grund zu ganken.


----------



## Clon (23. Januar 2008)

Finde es erlich gesagt nicht sooooooo schlimm. Habe auch oft schon mit meinem Twink aufm PvP-Realm Rote oda ??-Allys gegankt. Ja ich sie und net sie mich. Voll oft sind das solche Looser die es nur zu 2 packen.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (23. Januar 2008)

Komisch... ich dachte immer Southpark Folgen haben immer etwas lehrreiches zum schluss... ^^ ansonsten nochmal "Make love not Warcraft" anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nur einer von viiiieeeelen vieeeeelen Gründen.


----------



## Amoniusi (23. Januar 2008)

@ Lunatiker

Ich meine das wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert das er geganked wird (noch dazu auffm PVP Realm) ,der hat das Spiel nicht verstanden, da es ja grundsetzlich um den Krieg der Fraktionen geht.
Das rede ich mir dann auch immer ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:Rechtschreibfehler können behalten werden


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Januar 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Nun die Story mit dem Ganken gibts sogar am Pve server, wo ich es ja noch kranker finde.


Naja das kann man auch anders sehen. Wer auf einem PvE Server PVP geflagt rumläuft, provoziert es doch erst recht gekillt zu werden.


----------



## Shamblea (2. März 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja das kann man auch anders sehen. Wer auf einem PvE Server PVP geflagt rumläuft, provoziert es doch erst recht gekillt zu werden.



DASS sehe ich (und auch andere) anders..... zwei Beispiele gefällig ?

Ort: Gilneas Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
Zeit : nachts ca: 1:00h

Komme gelangweilt mit meinem lvl70 Krieger mit dem Hubschrauber zur Arena oder wars das Station ? um sie umzuflaggen, steht da so ein kleiner LVL 62 Horden-Priester und wartet auf das umflaggen. Setze mich vor ihn um ihm zu zeigen, dass ich ihm nichts tue und warte darauf das es fertig wird. 
Das umflaggen ist beendet, der Priester verbeugt sich vor mir und plötzlich spammed der Allgemeine Channel voll : ..... verbeugt sich..... ....tanzt mit .... ....klatscht .... beifall usw.
Ich drehe mich um stehen 7-9 lvl 70 hordies hinter mir...... ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen.  
KEINER hat mich angegriffen.........
Die waren der selben Meihnung wie ich... welche Ehre liegt darin mit lvl70 einen lvl 62 umzuhauen ? oder ein gefecht 7:1 !!! KEINE !!!

Zweites Beispiel

Selber Ort
Zeit : nachtmittags !!!

Wieder Bäumchen wechsel dich Spiel mit einem Hordler(LVL knapp über 60), es tauchen drei Allanzler auf ( alle um lvl70) und plätten den armen Kerl (wenn gegangen wäre hätte ich ihm geholfen) .
Plötzlich tauchen 4 untote lvl 70 Schurken auf und machen die drei Allianzler platt !!! 
Auch sie verbeugen sich vor mir und verschwinden dann wieder... 

Fazit: auch wenn es nach den posts hier nicht so aussieht gibt es doch sehr viele Spieler die ein einigermassen fair-play bevorzugen, und auch das Motto beherzigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAS DU NICHT WILLST, DASS DIR MAN TUT DASS FÜG AUCH KEINEM ANDEREN ZU


----------



## zificult (2. März 2008)

das lustige dabei is, dass sich leute darüber aufregen^^


----------



## Zauberziege (2. März 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so nachdem ich heute gut eine Stunde gewartet habe bis ich mal Quests bei Nessingwarys Expedition annehmen konnte(eigentlich hab ich die Questannahme durchgestorben) kam mir die Idee das mal hier aufzubringen.
> 
> ...



Gut dann schließ den Thread.
Die haben halt bei ihresgleichen keine chance. 
würde wahrscheinlich von lvl 65 Chars eins auf die Mütze bekommen.
Es gibt so Leute, gerade gestern hab ich aus jux und dollerei einen 45 Hordler angegriffen.
Ich selber bin 40. Und der ist gerannt wie ein Karnickel der Feigling.
Sind halt Pfeifen.
Umloggen auf n 70er (wenn du hast ) und dann können sie mal zeigen was das für Helden sind.
Wenn mich n 70er gangt logg ich auf meinen Jäger um und trete die mal kräftig in den Hintern.
Nach dem 2ten Tot belebn die sich eh am friedhof wieder.  Viel spaß beim Reppen


----------



## Shamblea (2. März 2008)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Wenn mich n 70er gangt logg ich auf meinen Jäger um und trete die mal kräftig in den Hintern.



Und wenn dein Gegner ein Schurke oder HM macht er aus dir Gehacktes und aus deinem Pet Schinken !!!!


----------



## Schamll (2. März 2008)

langeweile trifft es ganz genau die denken sich hmm.. was mach ich jez ach ich schau mal bei nessingwarys vorbei und hau nen paar hordler rum die posten das im gildenchannel oder so und dann melden sich noch ein paar die sagen ja ärgern wir sie mal wieder ^^


----------



## Sagardo (2. März 2008)

wieso Sie es machen ?

Weil Sie es können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (2. März 2008)

SuFu ftw...


----------



## Zultharox (2. März 2008)

Letztens wieder das selbe...
Irgendsoein Nap in Nagrand (70) der mich mit seinen 600dmg Critts getötet hat.
Flog denn stundenlang über mir und hat mich immer wieder gekillt...

Ich versuche Allies so gut wie möglich sogar zu helfen um keinen unnötigen Streß zu bekommen, aber wegen sowas killt man die auch schon bald wieder lieber.


----------



## Quarx_Theradras_EU (2. März 2008)

also ich find das einfach nur peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Allys halt.


pfft. Hordler machen das selbe


----------



## Minko (2. März 2008)

Diese "Ganker" sind 70er die sich nicht gegen ihresgleichen durchsetzen können und wahrscheinlich gerade wieder Arena geloost sind und nun einfach ihren Frust mit Chars die 30 LvLn unter ihnen sind bekämpfen.*puhh langer satz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (2. März 2008)

Darum!


----------



## Badumsaen (2. März 2008)

racy777 schrieb:


> Das ist doch normal und lustig!!!


Du findest dass also normal und lustig? Dann wartest du wohl auch gerne stundenlang beim Artz oder auf irgendeinem Amt.

Und immer dieses "es is doch ein pvp-server" Argument. Gegen open PVP sagt der TE ja nix, sonst könnt er wie gesagt einfach PVE-server wechseln. Und wenn man 1 oder 2 mal von high lvl typen geklatscht wird, naja is der  lauf der dinge. Aber stundenlanges geganke, nicht aus zufall und ohne ziel is einfach ein armuts zeugnis. Und wenn dass einen PVP-Server ausmacht, läuft irgendwas verkehrt. Denn des heißt ja wohl "player vs player" und nicht "Täter vs Opfer"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZackBumm (2. März 2008)

Also ich bin 33 und das Ganken in Sdt nervt total. Immer kommen so ?? Hordler und killen mich. Ich hab mal auf 28 einen 30 Priester gekillt und danach kamen ein paar ?? Hordler. War ganz lustig.
Heut hat mich jemand auf einem Schif gekillt, wieso gibts da keine Wachen?


----------



## Disturner (2. März 2008)

_Das nennt man wirklich absolute Langeweile...

aber da nimmt sich die Horde und die Allianz nichts. Keine Seite ist besser. Bei uns auf dem KdV war es die Tage genauso das die Horde genau das gleiche abgezogen hat...

Ich finds nur arm aber wie der GM schon sagte ist halt nen PVP Server und in dem Sinne, sollte man mit sowas rechnen_


----------



## theriggiboy (2. März 2008)

weiß ned obs scho dran war weil ich schau ned 20seiten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ein noobschutz einzuführen wäre ned schlecht das z.b alle die 30lvl unter dir sind nicht angreifen kannst
oder das du wenn z.b unter 30lvl von dir is killst minus ruf bekommst und wenn du 20killst oder so bist du feindlich und alli kann alli killen xD


----------



## numbchiller (2. März 2008)

Genau DAS ist der Grund warum ich nicht auf PVP Server spiele. 
Natürlich macht es auch mal Spaß einen Lowie umzunieten, aber ich find es dafür viel zu blöd selber getötet zu werden wenn man grad am lvln ist, das sich der Spaß nicht lohnt.
Und auf PvE Server laufen oft genug Trottel rum die als Lowie PvP anhaben xD

in diesem Sinne...warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht nich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

